# Hunter Mtn Expansion Details



## catskillman (Jul 8, 2017)

The Slutzky family  had  a plan -  and Peak/SKI is using it in part including thr
 new lift and parking area  near the current west side lift on Rusk Hollow Rd a seldom traveled dead end road with mostly seasonal homes.  
Intermediate trails will be cut to the base of the new lift most  from the Belt Parkway and wayout.


Thankfully access to the new area will be by new road from Demmings Bridge on #23A just west of the #296 intersection.
That property, which currently is owned by the  Slutzky family .


----------



## RichT (Aug 4, 2017)

And fast too, they paper says it will be done for the 2018-2019 season!! Hope it's done.


----------



## skimagic (Aug 12, 2017)

Is the expansion going in where the lift line  south of the west side area was cut years ago?


----------



## slatham (Aug 12, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Is the expansion going in where the lift line  south of the west side area was cut years ago?
> 
> View attachment 22701



No, from what I understand its to viewers left of the West side in the above pic, coming down from ridge - likely summit terminal is downhill from the six pack unload area - to Rusk Hollow Rd.

Not sure what the status of being able to develop the area you point out, which looks like sweet terrain and would boost overall vert a decent amount.


----------



## RichT (Aug 12, 2017)

That's some steep stuff! Either way from the Belt or Way out. The only way I see it is a zig zag down?


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 14, 2017)

Hunter is saying this will be intermediate terrain, but I agree it's generally too steep. The only way they can get blue terrain there is by sidehill return routes from Belt Parkway and Way Out, and maybe a switchbacking cut-and-fill route or two. Traffic on Belt Parkway will get even worse. If Hunter wants blue terrain, the best place would be the ridge above Hunter One.  I wonder if they have access to that?

Off the topo map, I measure that the proposed lift would be 2900 feet long with 1000 feet of vertical. The liftline would be solid expert.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 14, 2017)

They don't have access to any of the land above Hunter One. As far as steepness, its not nearly as steep at the stuff under the F lift.


----------



## 180 (Aug 14, 2017)

The summit Terminal will be near the Belt Wayout intersection. Running down towards the "H" in hollow.


----------



## kartski (Aug 14, 2017)

The reason for the Wayout regrade to intermediate was due to Westside Condo's, they'll want more than just a trail to get them home. I don't see the lift as going to the Summit as it is already too crowded up there and it will just dump too many people on Belt/ White Cloud. It will prob. land at Belt/ Wayout. From there you can go down the front, down to Zepher or the new trails. 2 maps to consider, the Topographical: https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...7daf1a!8m2!3d42.2044144!4d-74.2105038!5m1!1e4   Belt / Wayout to Rusk Hollow is 900 vertical feet. The correct angles and Dynamite will get Intermediate Terrain.
Property Map (amusing as it shows how early on, liability was split up. Some lifts and trails are separate property.): http://gis.greenegovernment.com/giswebmap/   Who owns what land. Put the lift where Rusk Hollow turns South and Condos across the street. There was talk of a snow making reservoir also.

Turn 60 soon, my legs could appreciate some new Int. Terrain in a few years.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Aug 23, 2017)

It's a great idea if topping out at Belt/Wayout cross.  Outside of some pre-lunch and end of day traffic, it would actually draw skiers off of those trails and keep them lapping what would be the only solid intermediate pod on the mountain.  

Also, FTR Hunter owns the land all the way to the top of that old liftline on the Westside.  Suspect that intermediate terrain is a higher priority than more expert trails and more vert, at least at this point.


----------



## RichT (Aug 25, 2017)

Mapnut said:


> Hunter is saying this will be intermediate terrain, but I agree it's generally too steep. The only way they can get blue terrain there is by sidehill return routes from Belt Parkway and Way Out, and maybe a switchbacking cut-and-fill route or two. Traffic on Belt Parkway will get even worse. If Hunter wants blue terrain, the best place would be the ridge above Hunter One.  I wonder if they have access to that?
> 
> Off the topo map, I measure that the proposed lift would be 2900 feet long with 1000 feet of vertical. The liftline would be solid expert.



They don't own the land above Hunter One, I believe they do own all the land from Hunter One to 214 though. I heard that they wanted to trade the state some of that for more vertical on Hunter One but the state turned them down.


----------



## tnt1234 (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking at their trail map, they have zip lines in the area above Hunter One.  More to the right I guess.  I was wondering about that terrain - the stuff from the fire tower down to the valley....


----------



## mbedle (Aug 25, 2017)

Take a look on Google maps and you will see all the green area south of Hunter One is owned by the state, including the peak of Hunter Mountain and the fire tower.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2017)

mbedle said:


> Take a look on Google maps and you will see all the green area south of Hunter One is owned by the state, including the peak of Hunter Mountain and the fire tower.



Correct...all of that is designated forever wild.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 25, 2017)

Just for clarification, so every can see what is and is not owned by Peak. Would mostly be expert terrain, but the old proposed expansion to the south of the west area would be pretty nice. Maybe get in a intermediate trail by switchbacking. Also interesting is the zip lines appear to be on the Far West and Town of Hunter properties. Guessing they lease that land. Another thing that I found odd is why are some of the lifts and trails on distinctly separate parcels? Anyone have any idea the reasoning for that

Anyone know how to upload the picture so it doesn't lose its resolution?


----------



## catskillman (Aug 25, 2017)

mbedle said:


> View attachment 22708
> 
> Just for clarification, so every can see what is and is not owned by Peak. Would mostly be expert terrain, but the old proposed expansion to the south of the west area would be pretty nice. Maybe get in a intermediate trail by switchbacking. Also interesting is the zip lines appear to be on the Far West and Town of Hunter properties. Guessing they lease that land. Another thing that I found odd is why are some of the lifts and trails on distinctly separate parcels? Anyone have any idea the reasoning for that
> 
> Anyone know how to upload the picture so it doesn't lose its resolution?



If I recall correctly that is done for liability reasons.  Each of the lifts were owned by seperate companies.  Just like the BAR operation is owned by Shanty Town, or sometiing like that, not the mountain .

I'll inquire,


----------



## catskillman (Oct 6, 2017)

From today's newspaper

https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/article/hunter-mt-chief-proposes-new-trails


----------



## kartski (Oct 6, 2017)

catskillman said:


> If I recall correctly that is done for liability reasons.  Each of the lifts were owned by seperate companies.  Just like the BAR operation is owned by Shanty Town, or sometiing like that, not the mountain .
> 
> I'll inquire,


Shanty Hollow Corporation. I think the name comes from an actual place or part of the Mountain.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting, I never would have thought that they would build the lodge across the creek and put a bridge in to get to the lift. Where they have it planned, that give them a solid 1,000 foot vertical.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 6, 2017)

Curious what they end up doing with the road to Z lift. The trails look to cross it.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 6, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Curious what they end up doing with the road to Z lift. The trails look to cross it.



Look like at least part of coming from the Z direction is labeled as "new trail".


----------



## mbedle (Oct 6, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Curious what they end up doing with the road to Z lift. The trails look to cross it.



Going to assume nothing, since its a private road owned by Peak. Can't imagine it receives a lot of traffic in the winter, other then mechanics and lift operators.


----------



## slatham (Oct 6, 2017)

Do I read the map right that the lift only goes up to the intersection of Belt Parkway and Way Out? That is obviously not the "summit" of the ridge line in that area.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 6, 2017)

slatham said:


> Do I read the map right that the lift only goes up to the intersection of Belt Parkway and Way Out? That is obviously not the "summit" of the ridge line in that area.



You are correct.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 6, 2017)

slatham said:


> Do I read the map right that the lift only goes up to the intersection of Belt Parkway and Way Out? That is obviously not the "summit" of the ridge line in that area.



Any higher, and it becomes too steep to be intermediate!


----------



## kartski (Oct 6, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Any higher, and it becomes too steep to be intermediate!



You have the Belt and White Cloud, I don't think the Summit can handle off loading the 6 Pack, West Side Quad, F Triple and a new Quad. Just not enough room ford all those People.


----------



## kartski (Oct 6, 2017)

mbedle said:


> Going to assume nothing, since its a private road owned by Peak. Can't imagine it receives a lot of traffic in the winter, other then mechanics and lift operators.



Injured People from the West Side get taken to First Aid by Bus down that road. I don't recall it being Paved. Clear a new path and add some rock Ballast and you have a new Service Road linking to the new parking Lot.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 6, 2017)

kartski said:


> You have the Belt and White Cloud, I don't think the Summit can handle off loading the 6 Pack, West Side Quad, F Triple and a new Quad. Just not enough room ford all those People.



There is just not enough room up top on a busy day.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 6, 2017)

kartski said:


> Injured People from the West Side get taken to First Aid by Bus down that road. I don't recall it being Paved. Clear a new path and add some rock Ballast and you have a new Service Road linking to the new parking Lot.



This most likely will just transport the injured people back to the pedestrian bridge, via sled, and load them into an ambulance in the new parking lot.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 6, 2017)

This essentially is the biggest change at Hunter since I started skiing there in 1972. Even though its intermediate, I am still excited!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> This essentially is the biggest change at Hunter since I started skiing there in 1972. Even though its intermediate, I am still excited!


I'd be very excited as well.  Never skied Hunter, but with it's reputation for crowds it sounds like they could use the additional acreage.

The other way to look at it is maybe added intermediate terrain will translate to less grooming on Hunter's expert terrain.  There have been frequent comments on AZ that Peaks has groomed too much at Hunter since taking over.  Hopefully this changes that some.  



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Oct 8, 2017)

kartski said:


> You have the Belt and White Cloud, I don't think the Summit can handle off loading the 6 Pack, West Side Quad, F Triple and a new Quad. Just not enough room ford all those People.



I was expecting the top terminal to be down hill from 6 Pack and F Quad but still along the ridge line, in the area where Hellgate, The Cliffs, Jimmie, Belt and Whitecloud all split off. There is obviously intermediate terrain from the area with Belt and White cloud. But I can see the issue with too many people in that area and on those intermediate trails and the desire to have them all downhill from the summit and the existing trails. Pretty much a completely segregated area.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 9, 2017)

There's still 1,000 vertical feet. But it looks like it will be steepish intermediate terrain.


----------



## 180 (Oct 9, 2017)

The real question will be, how late will the new are be open?  With a parking lot, they'll have to keep access available.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 11, 2017)

180 said:


> The real question will be, how late will the new are be open?  With a parking lot, they'll have to keep access available.



True...


I like this..  It will finally shut the intermediates up and start to turn the reputation around.  They finally have a place of their own on Hunter.... Somehow I still think they'll complain..   

I broadens the ski area as far as it's entrances in parking lots.   More traffic going west to the new entrance.  Potential business opportunities in the mixed use/gateway area.  WITH views of ski terrain finally too!


----------



## catskillman (Oct 16, 2017)

There is another major major major, did I say major?  development in the pipeline.......

I know this a a tease - stay turned.

I will spill when I get the OK, but thought it would be interesting to hear folks guess......


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2017)

catskillman said:


> There is another major major major, did I say major?  development in the pipeline.......
> 
> I know this a a tease - stay turned.
> 
> I will spill when I get the OK, but thought it would be interesting to hear folks guess......



X-trail?


----------



## jerseydaze (Oct 16, 2017)

catskillman said:


> There is another major major major, did I say major?  development in the pipeline.......
> 
> I know this a a tease - stay turned.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

Adding bar service to the six pack?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Adding bar service to the six pack?



And you thought ski patrol was busy now....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 16, 2017)

catskillman said:


> There is another major major major, did I say major?  development in the pipeline.......
> 
> I know this a a tease - stay turned.
> 
> I will spill when I get the OK, but thought it would be interesting to hear folks guess......



All the bathroom doors in the men's room will have locks?


----------



## RichT (Oct 17, 2017)

catskillman said:


> There is another major major major, did I say major?  development in the pipeline.......
> 
> I know this a a tease - stay turned.
> 
> I will spill when I get the OK, but thought it would be interesting to hear folks guess......




All the clocks will be working and correct?


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 17, 2017)

Releasing an app for tracking Blue Boy so you can either avoid him, or get an autograph.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Wait, new Bathrooms?


----------



## catskillman (Oct 17, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Releasing an app for tracking Blue Boy so you can either avoid him, or get an autograph.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app




All guesses are great, the bathroom door lock I think happened for mountain jam.  (I know they 'boarded' up a friends locker room to stop "things" from going on in there and I think he said they put hasps on the bathroom doors.  have not verified that yet, but will next week.

I do like the BlueBoy app idea.  And I am sure he will be flattered.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 17, 2017)

I did say it was major, major, major.........


----------



## mbedle (Oct 17, 2017)

Is this major thing happening at Hunter?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2017)

They are going to move the mountain to where it snows?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2017)

Blue Boy hired as GM?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Oct 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Blue Boy hired as GM?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



LOL - thats a good one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2017)

I think it be a great thimg for the people who familys ski at hunter but they want less then all diamond trails.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 19, 2017)

catskillman said:


> I did say it was major, major, major.........


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 19, 2017)

The suspense is killing us!


----------



## catskillman (Oct 20, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> The suspense is killing us!




https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/article/survey-asks-residents-about-hunter-their-own-words


----------



## mbedle (Oct 20, 2017)

Is this survey the major news???


----------



## kartski (Oct 20, 2017)

catskillman said:


> https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/article/survey-asks-residents-about-hunter-their-own-words



The writer was told to make a 500 word story from a 20 word announcement.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 23, 2017)

kartski said:


> The writer was told to make a 500 word story from a 20 word announcement.



at the passholder party they had a map of the proposed dev.  Russ was there answering guestions.  He said they were "hoping" that after grading the new trails could be classified as blue.

You will no longer be able to ski from White Cloud to Wayout.  The new lift will be unloading there.  This is hard to imagine..  at least to me and the others that were there.

This whole thing is still in the permit process and then there is the DEP and EPA.

On a very sad note.... there has been no rain, Katerskill Falls is dry.  The snow making pond is way down.  Rumor has it they are shooting for a Dec 1 opening.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 23, 2017)

catskillman said:


> at the passholder party they had a map of the proposed dev.  Russ was there answering guestions.  He said they were "hoping" that after grading the new trails could be classified as blue.
> 
> You will no longer be able to ski from White Cloud to Wayout.  The new lift will be unloading there.  This is hard to imagine..  at least to me and the others that were there.
> 
> ...



2-3 inches of rain thru Wed. That should help! Not happy about Route 80 missing...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh crap - I forgot the season pass holder party - again....   

Currently raining.. not nearly enough..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 24, 2017)

yea I hiked up at brace mountain this weekend and the waterfall was a pathetic little trickle

I also went to suarez. that is some damn fine beer.


----------



## RichT (Oct 24, 2017)

catskillman said:


> at the passholder party they had a map of the proposed dev.  Russ was there answering guestions.  He said they were "hoping" that after grading the new trails could be classified as blue.
> 
> You will no longer be able to ski from White Cloud to Wayout.  The new lift will be unloading there.  This is hard to imagine..  at least to me and the others that were there.
> 
> ...



Not being able to go from Whitecloud to Wayout? I think you are wrong, NO WAY can they have the  new lift unload onto the belt!


----------



## mbedle (Oct 24, 2017)

My guess is they will basically rename the upper portion of belt parkway and have it dump in to way-out  and have white cloud only dump on to the new trails and the belt parkway. Basically the lift and unloading area might end up dividing that cross section in half.


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 24, 2017)

All this is moot since it feels like it will never get cold again.


----------



## 180 (Oct 24, 2017)

a good inch fell today and its getting colder


----------



## slatham (Oct 24, 2017)

mbedle said:


> My guess is they will basically rename the upper portion of belt parkway and have it dump in to way-out  and have white cloud only dump on to the new trails and the belt parkway. Basically the lift and unloading area might end up dividing that cross section in half.



I can see the lift landing there. Though they could configure it so you could still get to "Lower" Belt from Upper Belt and from White Cloud to Way Out. Think of how the Valley House lift summit terminal is configured at Sugarbush.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 24, 2017)

RichT said:


> Not being able to go from Whitecloud to Wayout? I think you are wrong, NO WAY can they have the  new lift unload onto the belt!



Check out the drawing on the map they submitted to the town I attached earlier.  Note the parkway and wayout current locations and the proposed lift....  I do not think Russ lied to everyone........


----------



## catskillman (Oct 24, 2017)

slatham said:


> I can see the lift landing there. Though they could configure it so you could still get to "Lower" Belt from Upper Belt and from White Cloud to Way Out. Think of how the Valley House lift summit terminal is configured at Sugarbush.



He said the unloading will be just like at the top of the six pack.  It will make that same turn.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 24, 2017)

mbedle said:


> My guess is they will basically rename the upper portion of belt parkway and have it dump in to way-out  and have white cloud only dump on to the new trails and the belt parkway. Basically the lift and unloading area might end up dividing that cross section in half.



exactly - and this way they will add to the trail count by re naneing existing trails without adding anything.


----------



## kartski (Oct 26, 2017)

catskillman said:


> On a very sad note.... there has been no rain, Katerskill Falls is dry.  The snow making pond is way down.  Rumor has it they are shooting for a Dec 1 opening.



Been watching the weather, want to get a Track day in this weekend. Every time I check, Sundays storm moves up a few hours. Now starting Sat Evening. By tomorrow, Saturday might be a washout. I will take the defeat if Hunter gets it's predicted 3 1/2 inches of rain though.                    https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ny/hunter/12442?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 26, 2017)

We got some good rain... My little pond behind my house is full again..
More on the way


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 26, 2017)

After Sunday, we will be good in the water dept! Bring on the cold weather!


----------



## So Inclined (Oct 27, 2017)

catskillman said:


> You will no longer be able to ski from White Cloud to Wayout.  The new lift will be unloading there.  This is hard to imagine..  at least to me and the others that were there.



Ugh. Not happy about that.



> On a very sad note.... there has been no rain, Katerskill Falls is dry.  The snow making pond is way down.  Rumor has it they are shooting for a Dec 1 opening.



Let's hope that supposed 3"-5" of rain coming to the NY area this Sunday makes it up the Thruway.


----------



## catskillman (Nov 7, 2017)

They had a dusting yesterday, low temps at nigh but Monday back to the 40's.  Peak announced that Mt Snow and Wildcat will open saturday


----------



## 180 (Nov 8, 2017)

They could easily open.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like 10 days of below freezing overnights....Kind of surprised they are making a run at another Black Friday opening.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Looks like 10 days of below freezing overnights....Kind of surprised they are making a run at another Black Friday opening.



Cause Russ is narrow sighted!


----------



## catskillman (Nov 8, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Cause Russ is narrow sighted!



and why does this man control this.  Someone who rarely skis, if ever any more, and he never was anything but a low interemediate for what I saw.

But then do you need to ski to push a pencil...........


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2017)

catskillman said:


> and why does this man control this.  Someone who rarely skis, if ever any more, and he never was anything but a low interemediate for what I saw.
> 
> But then do you need to ski to push a pencil...........



I was hoping when Peak came in, he would retire, but he signed a 3 year contract. Hopefully he retires after that.


----------



## 180 (Nov 9, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> I was hoping when Peak came in, he would retire, but he signed a 3 year contract. Hopefully he retires after that.


No Comment, UGH!


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 9, 2017)

Actually, I thought T-giving was next weekend....it's the week after....maybe they will make it....Seems to me the guns should be on now though.  Cold this weekend, then overnights under 32 all the way until the 23th.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2017)

Has nothing to do with Russ. Peaks is calling the shots and they have decided you will go to Mt. Snow or Wildcat if you want early season skiing.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 9, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Has nothing to do with Russ. Peaks is calling the shots and they have decided you will go to Mt. Snow or Wildcat if you want early season skiing.



Not entirely true.


----------



## kartski (Nov 10, 2017)

Looking at the Webcams, the weather is either real crappy just 50 mi away or they have the Guns on.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 10, 2017)

kartski said:


> Looking at the Webcams, the weather is either real crappy just 50 mi away or they have the Guns on.



Both, snowing and guns blowing.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 10, 2017)

I stand Corrected!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 10, 2017)

It's winter in Hunter


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like nice low over night temps for some time.


----------



## 180 (Nov 10, 2017)

midweek opening coming up


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 10, 2017)

180 said:


> midweek opening coming up



Nice! guess I get to ski next Sat morning, Attend Wedding at night and NYC on Sunday.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just spoke to customer service at Hunter - was told it is "very unlikely" that Hunter would open this weekend because of rain in the forecast.  The tentative plan is to open early next week once temps improve again.

Bummer - was looking forward to getting some runs in this weekend.  No way i make it up to Mt Snow or Wildcat.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 14, 2017)

dhmcgill87 said:


> Just spoke to customer service at Hunter - was told it is "very unlikely" that Hunter would open this weekend because of rain in the forecast.  The tentative plan is to open early next week once temps improve again.
> 
> Bummer - was looking forward to getting some runs in this weekend.  No way i make it up to Mt Snow or Wildcat.



Damn R**N......


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hunter is opening Tuesday - https://twitter.com/huntermtn/status/930918655042433024


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 15, 2017)

dhmcgill87 said:


> Hunter is opening Tuesday - https://twitter.com/huntermtn/status/930918655042433024



Be there Wed morning! And Friday Morning before heading up to the World Cup at Killington for the weekend.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 15, 2017)

Like this. Was contemplating a day trip to mt snow Wednesday but Huntah will work and saves me from having to get up at 4am


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 17, 2017)

Wait,so they are not making snow till Sunday and plan to open Tueday?Have they seen the forecast?


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 17, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wait,so they are not making snow till Sunday and plan to open Tueday?Have they seen the forecast?



I am sure they know the forecast. They will be fine!


----------



## cdskier (Nov 17, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wait,so they are not making snow till Sunday and plan to open Tueday?Have they seen the forecast?



They've already made snow...they're simply not resuming making more snow until Sunday. Although the wording of that announcement on twitter was quite poor for sure as it makes it sound like they're just starting to make snow on Sunday which is not accurate.

From the webcam views, looks like they've even groomed some of what they made out already.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm less optimistic than I was earlier in the week, but I think they will be okay.  They had the guns on for 48 hours last weekend and covered basically one trail TTB (Hellgate to Broadway to Kennedy to Fifth Ave).  Now, temps should allow another 24 hours of snowmaking Sunday to Monday night.  Maybe they just reinforce that stretch, or cover one more trail.

Either way, I'm planning on being there Friday.  Would be curious to hear how it is from anyone heading up earlier.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2017)

id like for windham or belle to get open next weekend so I can day trip on sunday and use my max. gotta work Friday, and have obligations in the city late Friday night that will keep me from a full weekend. something within 3 hours for sunday would be nice. should I check out wachusett?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 17, 2017)

cdskier said:


> They've already made snow...they're simply not resuming making more snow until Sunday. Although the wording of that announcement on twitter was quite poor for sure as it makes it sound like they're just starting to make snow on Sunday which is not accurate.
> 
> From the webcam views, looks like they've even groomed some of what they made out already.


Got it.It says snowmaking will commence on Sunday.That sure sounded like starting and not resuming snowmaking.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 17, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Got it.It says snowmaking will commence on Sunday.That sure sounded like starting and not resuming snowmaking.



Should say resume.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 20, 2017)

Hunter still shows opening  on Tuesday however their snow report is from last Thursday.The main page is current though.


----------



## RichT (Nov 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Hunter still shows opening  on Tuesday however their snow report is from last Thursday.The main page is current though.



There website  SUCKS!!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2017)

RichT said:


> There website  SUCKS!!



Still remnants of the Slutskys. I wish they would use whomever does Mount Snows.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Nov 20, 2017)

Facebook is updated - one TTB trail open for tomorrow  (hellgate, Broadway, Kennedy, 5th ave).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> id like for windham or belle to get open next weekend



Belle opening 24th.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 21, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Belle opening 24th.



sweet. will definitely hit belle on sunday for some laps. I'm so happy max pass got in on the catskills. makes my life so much easier for day trips.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2017)

Its open


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that Blueboy?


----------



## catskillman (Nov 21, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Is that Blueboy?




The 2nd from the left is him.  The one with the obnoxious vuvulza  (plastic horn) in his mouth..........

Not to be confused with the man in blue on the right end seat.  While he skies very fast he does not buzz folks or use them as race gates for fun.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 21, 2017)

Those are people that I like to avoid at Hunter...  TypeA first chair freaks... Makes no sense to me if there's no pow higher than the boot...
Guarantee all those people are entitled AF


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 21, 2017)

catskillman said:


> The 2nd from the left is him.  The one with the obnoxious vuvulza  (plastic horn) in his mouth..........
> 
> Not to be confused with the man in blue on the right end seat.  While he skies very fast he does not buzz folks or use them as race gates for fun.



He does not anymore. Take it from someone who has been buzzed by him. Thanks to Buckwheat to showing him the light!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 21, 2017)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Those are people that I like to avoid at Hunter...  TypeA first chair freaks... Makes no sense to me if there's no pow higher than the boot...
> Guarantee all those people are entitled AF



Doug,

Unless you know all of them, don't call them entitled, crazy yes, entitled, no. Most of them are good peeps and just crazy about skiing.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 21, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Unless you know all of them, don't call them entitled, crazy yes, entitled, no. Most of them are good peeps and just crazy about skiing.



Just my opinion...   Maybe not all - but many...   Willing to push you out of the way to get in front for a better chair early in the morning..   It does happen..  saving spots..   Stuff doesn't happen later in the day..


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sweet. will definitely hit belle on sunday for some laps. I'm so happy max pass got in on the catskills. makes my life so much easier for day trips.



Will be there Fri Sat up in the air still about Sun.


----------



## catskillman (Nov 22, 2017)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Those are people that I like to avoid at Hunter...  TypeA first chair freaks... Makes no sense to me if there's no pow higher than the boot...
> Guarantee all those people are entitled AF




AF ???

sorry - but what does AF stand for??


----------



## benski (Nov 22, 2017)

catskillman said:


> AF ???
> 
> sorry - but what does AF stand for??



As Fuck


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 22, 2017)

benski said:


> As Fuck




hahahahah


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 22, 2017)

hoping to get out this afternoon...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 22, 2017)

Be there tomorrow morning for about 3 hours. Wife told me to go! Skiing Friday morning as well, and then heading up to Killington for the women's world cup.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 22, 2017)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Those are people that I like to avoid at Hunter...  TypeA first chair freaks... Makes no sense to me if there's no pow higher than the boot...
> Guarantee all those people are entitled AF



Ah yes..._those_ are the people I should avoid at Hunter...but not the guy who trashes on people he doesn't know because they like skiing and can get out of bed earlier than him...


----------



## catskillman (Nov 23, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Ah yes..._those_ are the people I should avoid at Hunter...but not the guy who trashes on people he doesn't know because they like skiing and can get out of bed earlier than him...



Dougie has a rep for not liking anyone or anything - except his drum set...........


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice first day today. Got 13 runs in by 11:30. Looks like Heuga and Minya are ready to go for tomorrow! Started blowing on Cliff as well! Nice coverage!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone going Sunday? A short day trip is needed.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Nov 25, 2017)

Saturday was a great day at hunter. Lapped the flyer lift all day, no lines. Hellgate was groomed really nice and minya konka had some decent bumps. Pretty impressive coverage for thanksgiving weekend.

Hoping to get one more weekend without the crowds before I stay very far away until late March lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2017)

Should have went..Sunday was a wash.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 27, 2017)

Great weekend!!! Best TDay in a while...  Stoked for the season..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2018)

I can't really see the work going on - but it's been non-stop with the trail clearing.
They must be workign their way up..   
Stoked!!!


----------



## p_levert (May 21, 2018)

Interesting video: https://t.co/iObzXpUErK


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 31, 2018)

These trails will be awesome!!!!  Got a look from a distance yesterday and it's impressive how much work they got done.   They set off an explosion yesterday that I felt in my house...  hahaa...  so cool...


----------



## Killingtime (May 31, 2018)

Cool Funky, glad Hunter is getting some attention. I learned to ski there and what a long strange trip its been since then. For me it came down to buying property at Hunter, Mt Snow or Killington. I think you can guess which I ultimately picked. Always thought Hunter West had the potential to be great though. May have to check out Hunters new trails just for s--ts, giggles and old times sake.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 1, 2018)

Killingtime said:


> Cool Funky, glad Hunter is getting some attention. I learned to ski there and what a long strange trip its been since then. For me it came down to buying property at Hunter, Mt Snow or Killington. I think you can guess which I ultimately picked. Always thought Hunter West had the potential to be great though. May have to check out Hunters new trails just for s--ts, giggles and old times sake.




Cool - yeah - I think it's going to make the intermediates happy
Although the trails do look kind of steep from the road..  I've ridden the terrain in the past - it's good stuff..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 7, 2018)

Pretty stoked for this...


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 7, 2018)

Was any of this cut before this season? If not that is some amazingly fast progress.


----------



## slatham (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for pic


----------



## mbedle (Jun 7, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Was any of this cut before this season? If not that is some amazingly fast progress.



All started this spring (mid to late April). Hates off to them for turning this around so quick.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 7, 2018)

Was just reading their investor presentation, couple of things that stood out about Hunter. 1) they are the top revenue per skier visit out of all the resorts and they mentioned about the expansion offer the possibility of increase residential and lodging offerings. The other item that applies to all their resorts is that season passes only account for 35% of lift ticket revenue. Since most of their resorts are day trips, I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 7, 2018)

mbedle said:


> All started this spring (mid to late April). Hats off to them for turning this around so quick.



They have been aggressive for sure...   Been amazing to watch from the valley.


----------



## RichT (Jun 7, 2018)

Impressive for sure, now to the really hard parts getting the water pipes and lift footings in.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 7, 2018)

mbedle said:


> The other item that applies to all their resorts is that season passes only account for 35% of lift ticket revenue. Since most of their resorts are day trips, I guess that makes sense.



IMO 35% is a pretty high number.


----------



## p_levert (Jun 8, 2018)

That picture was so cool that I decided to buy the company.  Well, OK, not the whole company but $1k of their stock.

Really, I am impressed by these guys.  And with a puny market cap of $70 million, there is certainly a chance that Vail or Alterra will swoop in and buy them.


----------



## machski (Jun 9, 2018)

p_levert said:


> That picture was so cool that I decided to buy the company.  Well, OK, not the whole company but $1k of their stock.
> 
> Really, I am impressed by these guys.  And with a puny market cap of $70 million, there is certainly a chance that Vail or Alterra will swoop in and buy them.


So did you buy them because they are cool or because you think a Payday is near with the puny market cap?

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## p_levert (Jun 9, 2018)

machski said:


> So did you buy them because they are cool or because you think a Payday is near with the puny market cap?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



The picture was cool, but I have been impressed by their competence and focus on priorities.  I also think Peak will benefit from the demise of the Maxpass.  And, yes, there's a chance that someone will buy them out.  And the stock pays a dividend of 5.5% as well.  Plenty good enough for a $1K investment.


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 9, 2018)

Crazy to think Vail just spent more on Stevens Pass than all of Peak Resorts

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Jun 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Crazy to think Vail just spent more on Stevens Pass than all of Peak Resorts
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



aren't they going to spend around 237 million for the peak resorts?


----------



## slatham (Jun 11, 2018)

mbedle said:


> aren't they going to spend around 237 million for the peak resorts?



I think you're mixing up what Vail is paying to Triple Peaks for Crested Butte, Okemo and Sunapee (which is $237 in total) with the market value of Peak Resorts, which is $70mm. The point sull1102 was making was that Vail paid $67mm for Stevens, so for $3mm more they could have bought all of Peak Resorts (though this simple analysis doesn't include the debt they'd have to take on with buying Peak Reports etc)


----------



## mbedle (Jun 11, 2018)

slatham said:


> I think you're mixing up what Vail is paying to Triple Peaks for Crested Butte, Okemo and Sunapee (which is $237 in total) with the market value of Peak Resorts, which is $70mm. The point sull1102 was making was that Vail paid $67mm for Stevens, so for $3mm more they could have bought all of Peak Resorts (though this simple analysis doesn't include the debt they'd have to take on with buying Peak Reports etc)



I totally miss read that, my bad... lol


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 1, 2018)

Introducing...  
The "Overlook" trail at Hunter..
I can actually see my house from it... haha..  I live on the north side of Colonels Chair - I can barely see any trails until now..
I may have to top a few trees in my yard..  

They are killing it up there!!!  I'm amazed..

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl807idFwBz


----------



## danimals (Aug 3, 2018)

https://youtu.be/473bx8kngp0

Four new glades at hunter north!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 3, 2018)

danimals said:


> https://youtu.be/473bx8kngp0
> 
> Four new glades at hunter north!
> 
> ...



I am Impressed with what they have done in 100 days!


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 3, 2018)

Beyond impressed at this point, I can't believe they've gotten so much done in such little time.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Aug 6, 2018)

I just saw on facebook that the Hunters new Six pack, for hunter north will only serve 2,400 people an hour. I think most Express quads have that capacity.


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 6, 2018)

benski said:


> I just saw on facebook that the Hunters new Six pack, for hunter north will only serve 2,400 people an hour. I think most Express quads have that capacity.


Yes, but to the marketing dept the 6 does a hell of a lot more than just another quad especially with the state throwing money at their own resorts such as the gondi at Belleayre. Plus they might have the option to go back and add capacity down the road with more carriers.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Aug 6, 2018)

So what? The six-pack at Mt Snow also has a 2400 people/hour capacity. Some quads have a 2400 people/hour capacity. Some have more. Some have less. Each lift is unique. You need to design a lift with the appropriate capacity for the trails it serves as well. Also since this new lift serves a lot of intermediate terrain, perhaps they also wanted larger spacing between chairs to minimize loading errors.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 6, 2018)

Plus, 6 packs are more wind resistant. Each chair empty is 1200 lbs.


----------



## benski (Aug 6, 2018)

All points about the six pack are true except the ones from a while ago that a six pack has too much capacity and a quad would be more appropriate. I also find it interesting that they choose to pay extra for a six pack for all the above reasons and not capacity. Makes me wonder if six packs cost much more than quads.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 7, 2018)

Of course they cost more, it's more steel on the carriers and more design margins to account for. But as has been mentioned going from a triple to a quad or a quad to a six is not exponentially more expensive. It makes sense, if you can afford it, to go larger for future capacity.


----------



## benski (Aug 7, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Of course they cost more, it's more steel on the carriers and more design margins to account for. But as has been mentioned going from a triple to a quad or a quad to a six is not exponentially more expensive. It makes sense, if you can afford it, to go larger for future capacity.



It seams many ski area go larger just for marketing, wind protection, reduced stops and less families split up but keep the capacity the same.


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 7, 2018)

Also, while this crowd knows capacity can vary regardless of of it's a 4 or 6 seater, 99% of skiers have no clue and think it is way better. Plus, speaking from experience those 6 packs when running at full speed FEEL like they gobble the crowds up quicker and eat up the lines. It's when they run slow and chairs are spaced out long enough that you end up waiting a bit for the next chair. Snow likes to do that midweek, use less carriers and run slower to save some coin, makes total sense.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## FBGM (Aug 8, 2018)

Wish they put in a fixed grip so I could drink more beer when I shred the huntah. 

But really, where did peak print this money from. Or what money tree did they cut down. 

What’s the plus/minus on chapter 11


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 9, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Wish they put in a fixed grip so I could drink more beer when I shred the huntah.
> 
> But really, where did peak print this money from. Or what money tree did they cut down.
> 
> What’s the plus/minus on chapter 11



They got EB5 monies for Mount Snow so they can then spend the profits there at Huntah (or at least not spend money at snow, Wildcat, Attitash, Crotched and spend it at Huntah instead).


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah really, how do you New Hampshire guys feel now? Talk about a punch to the gut, even I'm a little jealous of Hunter and at least we're getting the new Carinthia base lodge. Being very recently part of the NH ski crowd and having friends that still are coming out of Boston heading up 93, it's going to be tough to justify the complete lack of investment or improvements at the 3 granite state areas.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## So Inclined (Aug 9, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Yeah really, how do you New Hampshire guys feel now? [/URL]



Ooof, I can just imagine.
Anecdotally - I work seasonally at Hunter and ski there on the regular now, but for much of my life Attitash was my "home mountain" (despite living 5 hours away), because just about every year my family and I would go there for a week or so. So I've got feelings for the place and try to get up there most years, too. I was up skiing Attitash and Wildcat in mid-March; I like a friendly chairlift chat, and god knows you've got enough time for one if you're going to the top of Attitash. If I was talking with locals, and if I ever mentioned that I live near/ski at/work at Hunter, I'd get a mild earful about how I got to enjoy one of the favored siblings while Attitash was getting screwed. 

A couple times, there were friendly-but-not-quite jibes along the lines of "people don't like you too much around here" (as if I worked for/represented Peak!) 

No doubt Attitash could use some attention (starting with a new summit lift) and I really hope they get it next, but in terms of investment and importance to the company I think we're all behind Mount Snow. 

On that note, I'm excited about Hunter North - more so for the trees and for hopefully spreading the crowds out than the terrain itself. I'll be much more excited if they can keep F Lift in shape and make damn sure neither C Lift nor the Flyer crap the bed on mid-season weekends, too.


----------



## benski (Aug 9, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Wish they put in a fixed grip so I could drink more beer when I shred the huntah.
> 
> But really, where did peak print this money from. Or what money tree did they cut down.
> 
> What’s the plus/minus on chapter 11



With Hunter struggling to handle the crowds, this is a much needed investment.


----------



## FBGM (Aug 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> They got EB5 monies for Mount Snow so they can then spend the profits there at Huntah (or at least not spend money at snow, Wildcat, Attitash, Crotched and spend it at Huntah instead).



Ah yes. The fake monies. Pulled from the fake tree. Next to the chapter 11 I can’t pay you back fee


----------



## Edd (Aug 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Yeah really, how do you New Hampshire guys feel now?



I’m happy that Wildcat is still a functional ski area, considering the generally low crowds. I’d like more snowmaking but not much else. I ski Attitash but I can take or leave it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2018)

Edd said:


> I’m happy that Wildcat is still a functional ski area, considering the generally low crowds. I’d like more snowmaking but not much else. I ski Attitash but I can take or leave it.


Agreed.

And in regards to snowmaking, it's really only the slow expansion early season that bothers me.  They cover all the terrain I care for them to cover.  Only addition Id really like to see is Tomcat to set a base and maybe Catenary for another reliable groomer on that side of the hill when we go through natural snow dry spells.  I do love it as a natural trail, but having a touch more variety when it's a groomer only ski day would be nice.

Other than that and a better draft selection, don't change a thing.

Attitash, obviously a Summit lift and a dedicated bump run off the top. Either Tight Rope or Idiots would work.  I think Tim's or Upper Ptarmigan are a little bit steep and wouldn't develop good bumps.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking great!
https://www.facebook.com/skipeakresorts/videos/481420328996966/


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 20, 2018)

Being capable of building this large of an expansion this quickly might be a nice little help during investor presentations and quarterly calls. They are just cruising right along.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskillman (Aug 27, 2018)

Rumer in town is that Peak is in legal talks with the company they hired to cut & grade the new trails.  They were supposed to deliver intermediate terrain and they did not!

Everyone has been saying all along that the new trails were not intermediate.  We hiked up there this weekend and I have to agree.  If you look at them from the road, they never looked easy, but figured they were not bsing.

They did make incredible progress and it is impressive.  

This will prove to be very interesting.............


----------



## benski (Aug 27, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Rumer in town is that Peak is in legal talks with the company they hired to cut & grade the new trails.  They were supposed to deliver intermediate terrain and they did not!
> 
> Everyone has been saying all along that the new trails were not intermediate.  We hiked up there this weekend and I have to agree.  If you look at them from the road, they never looked easy, but figured they were not bsing.
> 
> ...



This seams like a huge mistake for peaks to miss early on. Where the trails cut wrong? Did Peaks have blind face in contractors?


----------



## raisingarizona (Aug 27, 2018)

benski said:


> This seams like a huge mistake for peaks to miss early on. Where the trails cut wrong? Did Peaks have blind face in contractors?



Geology wins.


----------



## benski (Aug 27, 2018)

raisingarizona said:


> Geology wins.



I meant, someone at peeks should have noticed the plans were for trails that are steeper than they wanted. Topographical maps are not that hard to read. I learnt how to do it in elementary school.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 27, 2018)

benski said:


> I meant, someone at peeks should have noticed the plans were for trails that are steeper than they wanted. Topographical maps are not that hard to read. I learnt how to do it in elementary school.




I've seen a lot of confusion between percent slope and degree of steepness in my conversations around town..  45% slope isn't that steep compared to a 45 degree slope.  It looks steeper from the road for sure.


----------



## x10003q (Aug 27, 2018)

The width of the trails should mitigate the steepness. Still, there were some tight topographic lines under the trails on the maps. I find it hard to care if the trails are too steep for blue skiers. 
More fun skiing for me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 27, 2018)

x10003q said:


> The width of the trails should mitigate the steepness. Still, there were some tight topographic lines under the trails on the maps. I find it hard to care if the trails are too steep for blue skiers.
> More fun skiing for me.



There are some cliffs mixed in with the northface terrain for sure..

I agree with the blue skier statement..


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Aug 27, 2018)

Funny that i'm now far more interested in skiing huntah than before


----------



## p_levert (Aug 27, 2018)

Honestly, this whole story sounds a little ridiculous.  Peaks is plenty smart enough to know the range of steepness for intermediate slopes.  And there are topo maps and surveyors, so how could there be a surprise?  Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 27, 2018)

p_levert said:


> Honestly, this whole story sounds a little ridiculous.  Peaks is plenty smart enough to know the range of steepness for intermediate slopes.  And there are topo maps and surveyors, so how could there be a surprise?  Just doesn't make sense.



I figure as long as it's not as steep at Hunter West it's by definition intermediate.  That being said, whooohooo, steeper than expected!!! Was already looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## slatham (Aug 27, 2018)

Are you sure this is still an issue? A video from a month ago showed them blasting wide swaths of the upper portion of several trails specifically to make them rate intermediate. And the video from last week mentioned final grading and mulching of the trails. If they had an issue they would address it now, pre-season, before final grading/mulching/seeding. Maybe that blasting was a cost overrun and they are possibly litigating to get the contractor to pay for it?


----------



## slatham (Aug 27, 2018)

raisingarizona said:


> Geology wins.



Dynamite wins. Otherwise there would be no skiing at Hunter!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 27, 2018)

None of this is true. The VP of Projects for Peak did the layout and was heavily involved from Day 1.


----------



## 180 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll say that when it was first announced and having skied those woods for many years, I was surprised they said all intermediate and green.  Then, when when i hiked in June, It was still pretty steep.  I was disappointed to see the blasting, since it was taking the steep corners out.  Have not been back since, but still looking forward to the winter.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 27, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> None of this is true. The VP of Projects for Peak did the layout and was heavily involved from Day 1.



You'll see.

Everyone is talking about it.  They did do some re-blasting but apparently it did not take care of everything.  I hear they are hoping to fix some issues with a ton of snow, and rework next season.  They want to keep to their commitment


----------



## catskillman (Aug 27, 2018)

agreed.  I was up there this weekend and it is steep, and their is one curve that most felt would be hard to navigate for an intermediate


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 28, 2018)

benski said:


> This seams like a huge mistake for peaks to miss early on. Where the trails cut wrong? Did Peaks have blind face in contractors?


Really? Or perhaps mother nature threw them a curveball or the contractor made a simple error. Don't be so quick to jump on Peak cause it comes off as clearly very biased. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskillman (Aug 28, 2018)

180 said:


> I'll say that when it was first announced and having skied those woods for many years, I was surprised they said all intermediate and green.  Then, when when i hiked in June, It was still pretty steep.  I was disappointed to see the blasting, since it was taking the steep corners out.  Have not been back since, but still looking forward to the winter.



True.  However, I did say it was a rumor....however, it is from some folks that could be in the know, and then the usual also.  Huge difference in hiking the blues at the top of Hunter 1 and the "new" blues.


----------



## tumbler (Aug 28, 2018)

catskillman said:


> True.  However, I did say it was a rumor....however, it is from some folks that could be in the know, and then the usual also.  Huge difference in hiking the blues at the top of Hunter 1 and the "new" blues.



There is also a huge difference in hiking than skiing.  Terrain appears much more steep when hiking.


----------



## skifree (Aug 28, 2018)

tumbler said:


> There is also a huge difference in hiking than skiing.  Terrain appears much more steep when hiking.



+1


----------



## catskillman (Aug 29, 2018)

skifree said:


> +1



I have hiked the parkway, Hunter 1 and madison to midstation.  I am in decent shape and the new trails, I need to figure out which 2 exactly we were on, are a tough hike.  Shorter than the Parkway bur definitly steeper , and narrower in parts.

Hope to hike the others this weekend.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 29, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I have hiked the parkway, Hunter 1 and madison to midstation.  I am in decent shape and the new trails, I need to figure out which 2 exactly we were on, are a tough hike.  Shorter than the Parkway bur definitly steeper , and narrower in parts.
> 
> Hope to hike the others this weekend.



Bring a slope-meter


----------



## catskillman (Aug 29, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Bring a slope-meter


You got one I can borrow - or do you want to join us


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 29, 2018)

catskillman said:


> You got one I can borrow - or do you want to join us



Not around this weekend..  Saratoga!

You can download one for your mobile.


----------



## FBGM (Aug 29, 2018)

Lmao. No wonder it’s all screwed up


----------



## FBGM (Aug 29, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> None of this is true. The VP of Projects for Peak did the layout and was heavily involved from Day 1.



This is why it’s messed up. Hire real people. Not in house rookies.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## ss20 (Aug 29, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> View attachment 23991



Hey that's my line!!!  :lol:



FBGM said:


> Automation in snowmaking is almost a given and no brained anywhere these days. If Mt Blow me better got their heads out of the sand they would realize the ROI on this. But ROI is 3 to many letters then those people can understand.





ss20 said:


> Point on the doll where Peaks touched you...




We're still waiting on the backstory to this FBGM!!!  What patroller pulled your pass on a powder day at a Peaks resort???  What lift did you run before getting fired?  The internet is waiting...


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm pretty sure we are getting very close to a breakthrough with him/her. When we got into the snowmaking they did seem to know maybe slightly more than the average Joe about the systems and everything. I'm going to guess former snowmaker at Mt Snow or maybe over at Crotched.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Aug 30, 2018)

Who has a bigger grudge? FBGM with peaks, or HS with Powdr?  You know you have reached epic status if you are even considered to be in the same class as HS!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 30, 2018)

skiur said:


> Who has a bigger grudge? FBGM with peaks, or HS with Powdr?  You know you have reached epic status if you are even considered to be in the same class as HS!



yeah... I'm totally missing something...


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh come on HS over on Kzone is on a whole new level of insane. Wait till FBGM starts creating threads just to bash places and then be proven wrong within his own threads five days a week!

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Aug 30, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Oh come on HS over on Kzone is on a whole new level of insane. Wait till FBGM starts creating threads just to bash places and then be proven wrong within his own threads five days a week!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



So FBGM is just a grasshopper to HS's jedi master trolling!


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Aug 30, 2018)

In my professional opinion, FBGM has lost his touch in the recent months


----------



## jg17 (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone know if any lift parts have shown up yet? Hunter was very quiet the past few weeks until they posted about snowmaking equipment this week, but I haven't seen any lift updates in a while. Last I heard, terminal construction was supposed to start sometime this month.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 16, 2018)

jg17 said:


> Anyone know if any lift parts have shown up yet? Hunter was very quiet the past few weeks until they posted about snowmaking equipment this week, but I haven't seen any lift updates in a while. Last I heard, terminal construction was supposed to start sometime this month.



A small part of the upper terminal is bolted down already.


----------



## 180 (Sep 16, 2018)

All towers and terminals poured.


----------



## FBGM (Sep 17, 2018)

It’s not trolling when I’m pointing out flaws and miss management and poor decision making. It’s easy to see and for some reason mt snow and peak resort groupies have blinders on. This is a second class if that run company and resorts. It’s garbage skiing, snow, hotels, infrastructure, management and so on. I don’t understand how people pay to ski these places when there is bigger and better at similar distances.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 17, 2018)

Actually, close to me, Hunter is the biggest and best. Go take your Prozac and go back to bed.


----------



## Jully (Sep 17, 2018)

FBGM said:


> I don’t understand how people pay to ski these places when there is bigger and better at similar distances.



Similar distances, not really actually. Mt. Snow is a similar distance for everything south compared to Stratton/Magic/Bromley, but Hunter is in a league of its own I think.


----------



## jg17 (Sep 17, 2018)

Aaaanywayyyy...

Came across these today. Supports for both terminals are in place and a foundation for the lower lift shack is in place. Hopefully we'll see some towers flying soon!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnrUo8LleDa/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn1nZ4Wlwl3/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## skiur (Sep 18, 2018)

FBGM said:


> It’s not trolling when I’m pointing out flaws and miss management and poor decision making. It’s easy to see and for some reason mt snow and peak resort groupies have blinders on. This is a second class if that run company and resorts. It’s garbage skiing, snow, hotels, infrastructure, management and so on. I don’t understand how people pay to ski these places when there is bigger and better at similar distances.



You have 110 posts, I bet 100 of them are bashing mt snow, and 8 of them bashing hunter......that makes you a troll.


----------



## njdiver85 (Sep 18, 2018)

skiur said:


> 110 posts, I bet 100 of them are bashing mt snow, and 8 of them bashing hunter......that makes you a troll.



When is the moderator going to finally ban FBGM ?


----------



## FBGM (Sep 18, 2018)

skiur said:


> You have 110 posts, I bet 100 of them are bashing mt snow, and 8 of them bashing hunter......that makes you a troll.



I’d say about half my posts are actually a legit complaint and bitch. The other half are just to simply feed the goons. You guys get triggered easier then a trump supporter trying to justify his ignorance to a Democrat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2018)

So half the posts are admittedly trolling.  

Just tone it down a little. We get it, you don't like Peaks.  How about participating in discussions about places you actually do like?

A little casual ribbing is fine, but it seems like you are only interested in two things on this forum.  Crapping on Peaks or trolling others.  If that's your only use for this forum, why bother?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Sep 18, 2018)

njdiver85 said:


> When is the moderator going to finally ban FBGM ?



I'm against banning anybody no matter how annoying they can be.  If they bother you that much you can always put them on ignore.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 18, 2018)

skiur said:


> I'm against banning anybody no matter how annoying they can be.  If they bother you that much you can always put them on ignore.



I usually follow that perspective except for the AZ event known as "Two Weeks of Snowlover" where every single thread was hijacked.  Every.  Single.  Thread.  

It was fun for a few days...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> So half the posts are admittedly trolling.



I'll confidentially take the 'OVER' with a solid cash position.

Easier money than my Nick Foles > 247.5 yards against Tampa bet from Sunday.


----------



## sull1102 (Sep 18, 2018)

FBGM said:


> I’d say about half my posts are actually a legit complaint and bitch. The other half are just to simply feed the goons. You guys get triggered easier then a trump supporter trying to justify his ignorance to a Democrat.


Will you ever just tell us who at Peaks pissed in your Cheerios one day or keyed your car? Oh, and Snow is by far the closest option for me over anywhere unless someone has a teleportation device. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 18, 2018)

FBGM said:


> I’d say about half my posts are actually a legit complaint and bitch. The other half are just to simply feed the goons. You guys get triggered easier then a trump supporter trying to justify his ignorance to a Democrat.



OK, your 2nd sentence is funny, but true!


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 20, 2018)

*​*Updated map can be seen here...

https://www.facebook.com/JamesNiehues/


----------



## Jully (Sep 20, 2018)

Impressive how much larger a ski area that new expansion seems to make Hunter. Very awesome.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 20, 2018)

Definitely. Although I'm starting to get a little tired of James N. maps especially after seeing the masterpiece Magic was able to produce, with different types of trees in accurate locations and a great sense of contour/topography.

Prior to this expansion Hunter was one of the "skinniest" looking 1600ft vert ski areas in the whole country.


----------



## sull1102 (Sep 20, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Definitely. Although I'm starting to get a little tired of James N. maps especially after seeing the masterpiece Magic was able to produce, with different types of trees in accurate locations and a great sense of contour/topography.
> 
> Prior to this expansion Hunter was one of the "skinniest" looking 1600ft vert ski areas in the whole country.



SHHHHHH before all the James N maps are gone in favor of this new format I have seen at other mountains outside of Magic(which I do like so don't execute me everyone). Not a big fan of the new Mount Snow map or the now a few years old Waterville Valley map that are in the new style.

Looking at the new map, wow is that a major change for Hunter. That mountain looks huge now with trails all over the place. It never felt like it was missing a piece, but now looking at the map I don't understand how this wasn't a priority 20+ years ago. It is just a totally natural fit.


----------



## RichT (Sep 21, 2018)

For years the Slutskey's always said that they couldn't expand because the EPA wouldn't let them use the extra water for snow-making. So what happened? How did this expansion get approved or were they just BSing us all that time.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 21, 2018)

RichT said:


> For years the Slutskey's always said that they couldn't expand because the EPA wouldn't let them use the extra water for snow-making. So what happened? How did this expansion get approved or were they just BSing us all that time.



There was issues with the NY and Hunter about withdrawal rates from the river back in the 90s. Those issues put the expansion plans on hold. See linked article. I do not know if they got an increased withdrawl rate from the creek to complete the north project. 
https://www.nytimes.com/1996/12/25/...ights-skiers-but-alarms-conservationists.html


----------



## 180 (Sep 21, 2018)

The Scholharie has never been a great trout stream, it gets too warm in the summer and is subject to low flows with or without Hunter.  Also, Hunter has since built the million gallon pond.  The issue is that they couldn't get approval for the pipeline up Rusk Hollow. The water has always had to be pumped up and over to the West Side. 

I guess they now solved that issue.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 21, 2018)

180 said:


> The Scholharie has never been a great trout stream, it gets too warm in the summer and is subject to low flows with or without Hunter.  Also, Hunter has since built the million gallon pond.  The issue is that they couldn't get approval for the pipeline up Rusk Hollow. The water has always had to be pumped up and over to the West Side.
> 
> I guess they now solved that issue.




it was a great trout stream until humans deforested the Catskills in the mid 1800's...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 21, 2018)

RichT said:


> For years the Slutskey's always said that they couldn't expand because the EPA wouldn't let them use the extra water for snow-making. So what happened? How did this expansion get approved or were they just BSing us all that time.



DEC...

Now there's a new sheriff in town(Peaks)


----------



## 180 (Sep 21, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> it was a great trout stream until humans deforested the Catskills in the mid 1800's...



can you imagine what it looked like with those hemlocks over all the mountains?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 21, 2018)

180 said:


> can you imagine what it looked like with those hemlocks over all the mountains?



I bet amazing...   Thank god Gifford painted this masterpiece to show the world what was up..

http://picturingtheamericas.org/painting/hunter-mountain-twilight/


----------



## tnt1234 (Sep 27, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> *​*Updated map can be seen here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JamesNiehues/



Looks nice - nice defined trails instead of the identical and parallel slopes on the front side.

Don't love that the lift really only services about 4 of those trails....but I guess that's better than having two 6-packs duping hordes on the already over-crowded peak.

Nice that there are glades back there also.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 27, 2018)

Ending the new 6 pack there is so smart, it will better distribute all the intermediate skiers on busy days that are not ready for the front side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Sep 27, 2018)

manhattanskier said:


> Ending the new 6 pack there is so smart, it will better distribute all the intermediate skiers on busy days that are not ready for the front side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe.  But if they expect enough traffic there to warrant a 6-pack, those four new trails are going to be wall to wall.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 27, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Maybe.  But if they expect enough traffic there to warrant a 6-pack, those four new trails are going to be wall to wall.



Less chairs on the 6 pack. 6 Pack is more stable in high winds.


----------



## RichT (Sep 28, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Less chairs on the 6 pack. 6 Pack is more stable in high winds.



I think the new lift should of gone to the top of White Cloud, you would of been able to go to the Front side, Westside or North from there. Can't imagine what its going to be like to dump people right onto the Belt!!!! Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 28, 2018)

You can still go to all sides from where it ends...


----------



## Killingtime (Sep 28, 2018)

Haven't been there in years but planning to go just to see the improvements.


----------



## tumbler (Sep 28, 2018)

Whatever happened to the new trails being to steep?


----------



## raisingarizona (Sep 28, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Maybe.  But if they expect enough traffic there to warrant a 6-pack, those four new trails are going to be wall to wall.



Being that the new pod has its own base area that lift isn’t just to serve those trails I imagine, another purpose is to move people up and out first thing in the morning


----------



## RichT (Sep 28, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> You can still go to all sides from where it ends...



Sorta true but only the "easiest" ways. I'm also on the the weekends an "F" lift junkie. But you are correct.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 29, 2018)

I Don't think the purpose of the 6 pack was to get the early morning rush out of the base area. There are only parking for 250 cars. Say an average of 2 people per car and it would only take 83 chairs to get all of them up to the top. Is there any beginner runs from the top of the new lift to the main base area? Got to figure that they will have some pretty big warning signs up stating no beginner terrain from the top of this lift.


----------



## raisingarizona (Sep 29, 2018)

mbedle said:


> I Don't think the purpose of the 6 pack was to get the early morning rush out of the base area. There are only parking for 250 cars. Say an average of 2 people per car and it would only take 83 chairs to get all of them up to the top. Is there any beginner runs from the top of the new lift to the main base area? Got to figure that they will have some pretty big warning signs up stating no beginner terrain from the top of this lift.



Not it's soul purpose but it's a benefit. Whatever.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 1, 2018)

mbedle said:


> I Don't think the purpose of the 6 pack was to get the early morning rush out of the base area. There are only parking for 250 cars. Say an average of 2 people per car and it would only take 83 chairs to get all of them up to the top. *Is there any beginner runs from the top of the new lift to the main base area? *Got to figure that they will have some pretty big warning signs up stating no beginner terrain from the top of this lift.



Not green, but the Belt ( blue ) has been a de-facto beginner run for years since all the green beginner runs are on Hunter One and that region of the mountain. Should be a fun little pod, esp. if the glade between fills in with enough snow to cover the rocks. If nothing else, it'll help keep the the intermediates entertained and off the blacks for a while.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 4, 2018)

Weather permitting - towers scheduled to fly Monday the 15th.........


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 4, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Weather permitting - towers scheduled to fly Monday the 15th.........



I am off that day. Hmmmm


----------



## jg17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Today on Hunter's Instagram... looks like sheave trains and tower heads are arriving in bulk and being prepared for fly day!


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 4, 2018)

Will they have that up this season???  They put these things up so fast!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 5, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Will they have that up this season???  They put these things up so fast!



It will be up and running for this season!


----------



## Creakyknees (Oct 15, 2018)

The BIG question is will the "F" lift be at 100% this season????????????


----------



## catskillman (Oct 15, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> It will be up and running for this season!



Oh it will.  Watched the chopper for a while this morning.  The mountain I am sure will post photos that are better than mine.

Well worth watching.  Folks all lined up all along Ford Hills Rd and 23A.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 16, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Oh it will.  Watched the chopper for a while this morning.  The mountain I am sure will post photos that are better than mine.
> 
> Well worth watching.  Folks all lined up all along Ford Hills Rd and 23A.


https://youtu.be/YN7UgKszgnk


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 16, 2018)

Talk about dangerous jobs! Those guys have balls of steel


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Oct 16, 2018)

Pretty neat how they align the top piece of the towers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2018)

mriceyman said:


> Talk about dangerous jobs! Those guys have balls of steel



Yeah, no thanks.  Better hope your chopper pilot got enough sleep last night.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 17, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, no thanks.  Better hope your chopper pilot got enough sleep last night.



He slept at the Holiday Inn Express in Kingston the night before...LOL...


----------



## p_levert (Nov 1, 2018)

In a video released today, the guy says that the new 6 pack is 3200 ft long with 1000 ft vertical.  Wow, that's actually pretty steep.  The length/vert ratio of 3.2 compares with 4.0 for most of the lifts at Okemo, which are true intermediate pitch.

The video also show a bit of the trail map.  Nice, 4 glade areas!

https://twitter.com/i/status/1057727449767788544


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 1, 2018)

Where are the terminals? They have a lot of work to do in the next 5-6 weeks!


----------



## 180 (Nov 1, 2018)

Bottom terminal was coming along last weekend.


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 2, 2018)

What’s the new vertical for Hunter? Anyone know the elevation of the Hunter North base?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (Nov 2, 2018)

around 1600


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 2, 2018)

p_levert said:


> In a video released today, the guy says that the new 6 pack is 3200 ft long with 1000 ft vertical.  Wow, that's actually pretty steep.  The length/vert ratio of 3.2 compares with 4.0 for most of the lifts at Okemo, which are true intermediate pitch.
> 
> The video also show a bit of the trail map.  Nice, 4 glade areas!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1057727449767788544



I think it also said the trip from top to bottom will take 3 1/2 minutes. Gonna be a fun time lappin' those glades (if the snow is there)!


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 2, 2018)

How long till Peak has two places with two detach 6 packs? Carinthia in five years or so?

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 2, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> How long till Peak has two places with two detach 6 packs? Carinthia in five years or so?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



I'd bet on Canyon getting replaced with a 6 before Carinthia.  Carinthia just doesn't have the trail capacity going down.  3 trails plus the access trail into Sunbrook no one takes and the natural trail down the side of Carinthia no one takes.  

IMO, my stance on what would be best for Mount Snow has been...move current Sunbrook quad to Heavy Metal (thus giving Carinthia a capacity boost it needs).  Sunbrook quad becomes a detach quad.  Then replace the summit lodge and Challenger at the same time.  Then replace Canyon with a 6-pack.  Then and only then will the Sundance and Ego Alley lifts truly be not needed.  The thing with Mount Snow is much of the terrain on the North Face and Sunbrook is underutilized, creating the massive lines on the Main Face the mountain is infamous for.  By making North Face and Sunbrook detachable lifts you'd spread people much more efficiently.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 12, 2018)

new glades at Hunter:

https://www.huntermtn.com/blog/page-4990/


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2018)

Question.  According to the trail map the lift line for the new chair is not listed as a trail on the map.  Too much ledge to put a ski trail in? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 13, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Question.  According to the trail map the lift line for the new chair is not listed as a trail on the map.  Too much ledge to put a ski trail in?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Give it a year or 2, it will be a trail. No crazy ledges on it.


----------



## 180 (Nov 13, 2018)

They cleaned it up pretty nice, just no snow making on it



andrec10 said:


> Give it a year or 2, it will be a trail. No crazy ledges on it.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 13, 2018)

180 said:


> They cleaned it up pretty nice, just no snow making on it



Given what they have done, they get a pass on this. Maybe next year it gets snowmaking.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'd bet on Canyon getting replaced with a 6 before Carinthia.  Carinthia just doesn't have the trail capacity going down.  3 trails plus the access trail into Sunbrook no one takes and the natural trail down the side of Carinthia no one takes.
> 
> IMO, my stance on what would be best for Mount Snow has been...move current Sunbrook quad to Heavy Metal (thus giving Carinthia a capacity boost it needs).  Sunbrook quad becomes a detach quad.  Then replace the summit lodge and Challenger at the same time.  Then replace Canyon with a 6-pack.  Then and only then will the Sundance and Ego Alley lifts truly be not needed.  The thing with Mount Snow is much of the terrain on the North Face and Sunbrook is underutilized, creating the massive lines on the Main Face the mountain is infamous for.  By making North Face and Sunbrook detachable lifts you'd spread people much more efficiently.



I highly doubt that Ego goes away anytime soon. Multiple mornings a year in de-ice situations and/or big wind situations, that's one of the only options to get one out of the base area and up the hill, and since with a skate over via Link to the top of Canyon Quad you can access the Northface if it's just an icing and not a wind hold situation.  So while the vast majority of the time it's spinning it's not a vital lift, there are times when it's absolutely an essential lift.

The only 2 ways that I could see Ego going away in the next 10 years or so, would be if mechanically it can't operate anymore, or the more likely thing would be if Mount Snow ever decides to fully get the Ego Trail itself homologated for racing purposes. Other than that I anticipate that I'll be having multiple 12 or so minute rides a year on it for years to come 8)


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Nov 13, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I highly doubt that Ego goes away anytime soon. Multiple mornings a year in de-ice situations and/or big wind situations, that's one of the only options to get one out of the base area and up the hill, and since with a skate over via Link to the top of Canyon Quad you can access the Northface if it's just an icing and not a wind hold situation.  So while the vast majority of the time it's spinning it's not a vital lift, there are times when it's absolutely an essential lift.
> 
> The only 2 ways that I could see Ego going away in the next 10 years or so, would be if mechanically it can't operate anymore, or the more likely thing would be if Mount Snow ever decides to fully get the Ego Trail itself homologated for racing purposes. Other than that I anticipate that I'll be having multiple 12 or so minute rides a year on it for years to come 8)



Agreed, this lift is literally history as many of the lattice towers and upper unloading station were part of the original gondola. As for the pod, I think its one of the most underutilized areas of the mountain judging by the amazing skiing you get there days after storms.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 13, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Agreed, this lift is literally history as many of the lattice towers and upper unloading station were part of the original gondola. As for the pod, I think its one of the most underutilized areas of the mountain judging by the amazing skiing you get there days after storms.



Now back to our scheduled programming.....


----------



## jg17 (Nov 13, 2018)

Based on the photos of terminal progress last week, I would say they'll probably be done or at least close this week. Maybe we will see them stringing the haul rope next week? Wouldn't be surprised to see an opening in about a month or so.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2018)

Snowmaking has begun in Hunter North!!!


----------



## jg17 (Dec 7, 2018)

Haul rope was spliced today, so only chairs, testing, and inspection left on the lift. Not quite sure why they blew snow on Overlook this week since they can't drop any ropes without a functioning lift. Should finally be able to get a first in person look tomorrow since Belt Parkway is opening up.


----------



## benski (Dec 7, 2018)

jg17 said:


> Haul rope was spliced today, so only chairs, testing, and inspection left on the lift. Not quite sure why they blew snow on Overlook this week since they can't drop any ropes without a functioning lift. Should finally be able to get a first in person look tomorrow since Belt Parkway is opening up.



Why not open way out?


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 8, 2018)

Pathetic snowmaking today and this entire week. Great temps and not a whole lot to show for it. It sure shows that Bruce has left the building! Saw an electrical fire on the bottom of Gun hill, hence the shutdown of the bottom of it. They are making on Wayout now.


----------



## RichT (Dec 8, 2018)

I was there today, and went down Belt to check out the new lift. My 2 cents...........why didn't they put it up on the top of WhiteCloud instead of in that giant hole they dug on the edge of the belt! So the way I see it (please correct me if I'm wrong) but if you go down to the bottom of the new lift, the only way back to the top is take it back up then go down WayOut to the Quad and up or go down the Belt to the main area and up the six.


----------



## benski (Dec 8, 2018)

RichT said:


> I was there today, and went down Belt to check out the new lift. My 2 cents...........why didn't they put it up on the top of WhiteCloud instead of in that giant hole they dug on the edge of the belt! So the way I see it (please correct me if I'm wrong) but if you go down to the bottom of the new lift, the only way back to the top is take it back up then go down WayOut to the Quad and up or go down the Belt to the main area and up the six.



They probably wanted to keep people off the stretch of belt and way out above the quad.


----------



## 180 (Dec 9, 2018)

The Belt is now even more fun and dangerous.  The new entrance to Wayout is really Expert.  Lots of snowmaking going on, not sure why the complaints.  They just make it differently now.  Today featured great snow on Hellgate through 7th.  Blowing Overlook TTB, Racers started today. Gunhill, Dropoff will be open tomorrow. We should the full front on the next week. Oh it was sunny too!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 10, 2018)

Overheard this weekend about steepness of Hunter North...  

"Well there's intermediate and there's Hunter intermediate"


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 10, 2018)

180 said:


> The Belt is now even more fun and dangerous.  The new entrance to Wayout is really Expert.  Lots of snowmaking going on, not sure why the complaints.  They just make it differently now.  Today featured great snow on Hellgate through 7th.  Blowing Overlook TTB, Racers started today. Gunhill, Dropoff will be open tomorrow. We should the full front on the next week. Oh it was sunny too!



I'd venture to say that if the old guard was still around we wouldn't have as much terrain open right now.   They went for it ` even with rain in the forecast.   That's huge for Hunter who always seems to be afraid of rain.


----------



## 180 (Dec 10, 2018)

Agree. Looking today, they still are blowing on Gun Hill, there must be 20 feet deep, cause it was yesterday.  This could be a nice shady late season trail!



Funky_Catskills said:


> I'd venture to say that if the old guard was still around we wouldn't have as much terrain open right now.   They went for it ` even with rain in the forecast.   That's huge for Hunter who always seems to be afraid of rain.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 10, 2018)

180 said:


> Agree. Looking today, they still are blowing on Gun Hill, there must be 20 feet deep, cause it was yesterday.  This could be a nice shady late season trail!



They are blowing on it still, since the last 4 fan guns on the bottom are dead! There was an electrical fire at the bottom. They are pushing the snow down. I heard the new Snowmaking manager does not even have snowmaking experience. Plenty of Construction experience though. Racers guns are being run the old fashioned way...manually...


----------



## 180 (Dec 10, 2018)

I know Gabe has a lot of experience.  The fire was crazy, the electrical arc all the way up the trail.  They do like their mounds of snow, they never move a gun. Second to last gun on Racers is not working either and the very last gun on the right has been gone for a few years and its a problem for coverage towards the battery.



andrec10 said:


> They are blowing on it still, since the last 4 fan guns on the bottom are dead! There was an electrical fire at the bottom. They are pushing the snow down. I heard the new Snowmaking manager does not even have snowmaking experience. Plenty of Construction experience though. Racers guns are being run the old fashioned way...manually...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 10, 2018)

180 said:


> I know Gabe has a lot of experience.  The fire was crazy, the electrical arc all the way up the trail.  They do like their mounds of snow, they never move a gun. Second to last gun on Racers is not working either and the very last gun on the right has been gone for a few years and its a problem for coverage towards the battery.



I was given a different name by someone...


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 10, 2018)

Weather not looking good for the weekend - was looking forward to hitting hunter.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 11, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> They are blowing on it still, since the last 4 fan guns on the bottom are dead! There was an electrical fire at the bottom. They are pushing the snow down. I heard the new Snowmaking manager does not even have snowmaking experience. Plenty of Construction experience though. Racers guns are being run the old fashioned way...manually...



Snowmaking manager is the reason we have extensive snow right now..      
He went against the norm and it paid off..


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Snowmaking manager is the reason we have extensive snow right now..
> He went against the norm and it paid off..



Ok, can I retract my statement since Claires is being made? The snowmaking this year is just a lot different!


----------



## 180 (Dec 11, 2018)

Change is good!



andrec10 said:


> Ok, can I retract my statement since Claires is being made? The snowmaking this year is just a lot different!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 11, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Ok, can I retract my statement since Claires is being made? The snowmaking this year is just a lot different!



Hunter North snowmaking has been going nonstop for over a week - it's impressive.


----------



## x10003q (Dec 11, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Overheard this weekend about steepness of Hunter North...
> 
> "Well there's intermediate and there's Hunter intermediate"



Classic  ;-)


----------



## catskillman (Dec 11, 2018)

x10003q said:


> Classic  ;-)




Spoke to an employee Sunday wroking on the expansion and he said that for sure there are some difficult spots


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2018)

There is time and then Hunter time. The entrance to Wayout is going to be interesting to say the least!


----------



## catskillman (Dec 12, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> There is time and then Hunter time. The entrance to Wayout is going to be interesting to say the least!




I totally agree.  And I assume they are going to add some sort of netting or something at the bottom of White Cloud since the fence is gone.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I totally agree.  And I assume they are going to add some sort of netting or something at the bottom of White Cloud since the fence is gone.


God I hope so, or its gonna be a shit show!


----------



## antman12 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ive never been to Hunter until this season... Went the day before Thanksgiving and have since been the past 3 Saturdays and hopefully this Saturday depending on the weather. 2 quick pics from last Saturday of the expansion.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 12, 2018)

antman12 said:


> Ive never been to Hunter until this season... Went the day before Thanksgiving and have since been the past 3 Saturdays and hopefully this Saturday depending on the weather. 2 quick pics from last Saturday of the expansion.
> View attachment 24310
> View attachment 24311


so - why now.  do you come from Philly every weekend?  Where did you ski previously?   Curious - and I do not work for the marketing department... actually I do not want to see the mountain get any more crowed.

Oh - avoid blue boy like your life depends on it., as it may.  

DIsclaimer - the man in the blue Helly Hansen outfit is not "Blue Boy"  .  He is normal and a respectible man about town.


----------



## antman12 (Dec 13, 2018)

Why now? Because I bought a peak pass this season to use at Big Boulder/Jack Frost in PA along with a couple days at Snow through out the winter. Ive always been meaning to get to Hunter just never went for whatever reason. I really enjoyed my first day there on Nov 21st so ive been back a few more times since.

Where did I previously ride? A place in PA called Blue Mountain, 1100' of vertical with (2) HS lifts so not terribly small like most all PA mountains. I also still have a season pass there too. I can drive 90 mins to either Blue or Boulder or just under 3 hours to Hunter.

Lol after quickly reading your post last night about Blue Boy I was pretty confused….until I saw the thread about him this morning. So thanks for the heads up!


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 13, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> God I hope so, or its gonna be a shit show!



I might suggest they just build an auxiliary patrol HQ beside that intersection, like an old-timey British police box. When won't they be mopping people up there? :lol:


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 14, 2018)

So Inclined said:


> I might suggest they just build an auxiliary patrol HQ beside that intersection, like an old-timey British police box. When won't they be mopping people up there? :lol:



Will it be equipped with a Doctor?


----------



## mfi (Dec 14, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Weather not looking good for the weekend - was looking forward to hitting hunter.


I'm hitting it..looks like a mix of...Schnozzle for the day...


----------



## antman12 (Dec 15, 2018)

Chairs are on.


----------



## mfi (Dec 17, 2018)

no one was allowed on the 6 pack all day Sunday...WTF


----------



## drewfidelic (Dec 17, 2018)

The Flyer was up and running for the first hour of so of the day, but icy slushy precipitation is not good for detachable lifts -- icing on the cable was creating issues with the functioning of the lift. It ended up being a washout of a day. It was wet, icy and uncomfortable.


----------



## 180 (Dec 17, 2018)

Not true, I rode it for the first hour and the last hour.  Ice is bad for detacahbles



mfi said:


> no one was allowed on the 6 pack all day Sunday...WTF


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 21, 2018)

Heard it yesterday through the grapevine, but I'm definitely not spilling any state secrets now that the mountain is putting the word out on social media: the new lift starts spinning and 2 trails on Hunter North open at 8:30 am on Monday. 
See yas there.


----------



## FBGM (Dec 21, 2018)

What a great weekend to open up their new stuff. Does the new area come with arm floaties and a kayak?


----------



## slatham (Dec 21, 2018)

FBGM said:


> What a great weekend to open up their new stuff. Does the new area come with arm floaties and a kayak?



Ha by Monday all of Hunter will have 6-12" of fresh new man made snow and will ski fine. If it were to open today I'd agree with your point.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 21, 2018)

FBGM said:


> What a great weekend to open up their new stuff. Does the new area come with arm floaties and a kayak?



Another reason they delayed the opening till Monday. Sharpen your edges boys and girls!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2018)

FBGM said:


> What a great weekend to open up their new stuff. Does the new area come with arm floaties and a kayak?



lol

Some colored floaty noodles too.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 24, 2018)

Well that was super cool!!!

Hunter North opened today - the Overlook trail was the only trail.   It was a really nice event.  Coffee and cookies and stuff - free teeshirts for the first like 50 people...  There was maybe a 150 people there - many long time regulars. 
At 8:30 they cut the ribbon to let everyone cross the bridge.   Management was standing there as we walked by - I thanked them..  The lift is a nice 6 pack - it takes you up to Beltparkway where they carved out some space in the mountain to allow for Belt traffic to pass with no issues.  I took the lift a bunch of times - it was empty by 9:30.   Hit the front side to see how the entry is from belt.   Overlook dropped in like Wayout does from the Belt.  In fact Overlook feels like a better designed Wayout to me.   And it's definitely a "Hunter Intermediate" trail.  There's a long Pocono style runout at the base. 

The other trails look great!! Lot's of glades cut out.  The lift line looks amazing. 

Great job Hunter..   Fuck the naysayers... really...


----------



## RichT (Dec 24, 2018)

Where's the "first chair" picture ie........Buckweat, Jimmy da lawer and BlueBoy???


----------



## RichT (Dec 24, 2018)

RichT said:


> Where's the "first chair" picture ie........Buckweat, Jimmy da lawer and BlueBoy???



Never mind, found it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 24, 2018)

RichT said:


> Where's the "first chair" picture ie........Buckweat, Jimmy da lawer and BlueBoy???



https://www.instagram.com/p/BrxkaIalI9B/


----------



## 180 (Dec 24, 2018)

Rips was open too.  Both trails have some great pitch to them.  This pod is gong to be awesome.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 26, 2018)

I agree it was a great day. I got my butt outta bed way early to get there. The vibe waiting at the ribbon was fun as hell. I think I was the only guy in line who wasn't a long time passholder.

That lift gets to the top incredibly fast. Seemed like less than 5 minutes, if that is possible.

The whole side went into the shade at noon, or maybe earlier. If they bury it over there it will hold snow for a long time.





Scottski on Overlook

My two cents here:

https://nyskiblog.com/hunter-north-opens/


----------



## 180 (Dec 26, 2018)

The sun comes back for nice afternoons, especially on the Rip's and Pratts



Harvey said:


> I agree it was a great day. I got my butt outta bed way early to get there. The vibe waiting at the ribbon was fun as hell. I think I was the only guy in line who wasn't a long time passholder.
> 
> That lift gets to the top incredibly fast. Seemed like less than 5 minutes, if that is possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 26, 2018)

Got my first shot at Hunter North this afternoon around 2:00 or so. My first thought was "this is an 'intermediate'? LOLOLOLOLOLOL." By that I mean that _I_ had a pretty fine romp in the bumps that covered most of Overlook - it's just that it was quite a bit steeper and bumpier than I imagined it would be. There were a whole bunch of skiers and riders in various states of struggle, from "help I can't get my ski back on on this pitch" to "in distress, getting sledded down by ski patrol."  
My second thought was that if they're leaving it to bump up like that, it's like a slightly tranquilized and abbreviated Clair's (when it's ungroomed.) That's quite fun in my book, but something different from a challenging but chill blue cruiser, or a moderate blue for people seeking something just a notch more intense than Madison or Kennedy. People are going to get in over their heads there if they harbor the same misconceptions I had.*    
The lift's shorter than I expected it would be, and very rapid. I believe I'll be spending a lot of time over there once all the new runs are covered. When the trees are in play as well, I might never leave.

*It's Hunter. What would it be without people getting in over their heads?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 26, 2018)

Funny, Overlook was less steep than I was thinking it would be after all the talk.  We were there yestetday, no bumps on it.  It definitely has good pitch, but at least it has the flatter sections for people to aim for.  Other than an injured person, I didn't see anybody having much trouble on it, it was slick for sure.  Guess they blew on it if there were bumps today.  At any rate, great addition, hopefully get ti check out the trees at some point this year.


----------



## 180 (Dec 27, 2018)

3.5 minutes/ 1000 vert


----------



## mfi (Dec 27, 2018)

Like Blockbuster at Platty??


----------



## RichT (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok here's my prospective, today with the crowds of skiers(?) that were on the northside i'm thinking ski patrol is going to be very very busy there. From the 90 degree turn and 30 degree pitch, and not to mention all those boarders hanging along the fence you have to make to get on Wayout, PLUS the fact that the intermediates think these are intermediate trails it's a goat f$#k. I'm just wondering how much it's going to cost to move that lift up to the top of Whitecloud.............


----------



## antman12 (Dec 28, 2018)

180 said:


> 3.5 minutes/ 1000 vert



Was on the North Side yesterday for the first time and came to post this. 3 minutes and 35 seconds from the time my butt hit the seat and left the seat. I had to time it after my first ride, I couldn't believe how quick the ride was.


----------



## 180 (Dec 28, 2018)

Great day today out of the wind on the North Side.  Just walked a few up from Drop Off.  The food truck is really good too.  Flyer is now open.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 29, 2018)

really looking forward to checking this new pod out....

Still have to get to Bell and ride teh new Gondi also....good times in the catskills...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 29, 2018)

Well that was better than expected. I think the new area is going to transform the mountain into a very viable alternative to S Vt. Now as far as the blue rating..considering the amount of collisions and yard sales..
But then again conditions today were a bit sporty.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 29, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Well that was better than expected. I think the new area is going to transform the mountain into a very viable alternative to S Vt. Now as far as the blue rating..considering the amount of collisions and yard sales..
> But then again conditions today were a bit sporty.



i have not heard a single individual think the terrain is intermediate.    Conditions were sad today - ice and rock

everywhere..  

yesterday was insane --college week.  Bunck of drunk snowboarders


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 30, 2018)

catskillman said:


> i have not heard a single individual think the terrain is intermediate.    Conditions were sad today - ice and rock
> 
> everywhere..
> 
> yesterday was insane --college week.  Bunck of drunk snowboarders



Is it tougher than intermediate?


----------



## sull1102 (Dec 30, 2018)

catskillman said:


> i have not heard a single individual think the terrain is intermediate.    Conditions were sad today - ice and rock
> 
> everywhere..
> 
> yesterday was insane --college week.  Bunck of drunk snowboarders


I bet there were also drunk skiers ya donkey.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 30, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Is it tougher than intermediate?



By most experienced skiers' definition of "intermediate," yes indeed.


----------



## John9 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have not skied these runs, but this is interesting to read. Over the years, I have seen many runs at different areas re 
Rated from blue to black, I guess to play it safe. As we all know, there is a broad range of intermediate. Some runs are much closer to green and others are closer to black. I think the sometimes used rating of the blue square black diamond combo might be a good idea.


----------



## benski (Dec 30, 2018)

I agree the blue black combo is a good improvement or the rarer double blue. Double blue has a nice ring to it. From NY-23 those new trails at Hunter look like expert trails. The industry needs to figure out a way to standardize these rating so people can trust them.


----------



## RichT (Dec 30, 2018)

If you include all of the people on them that shouldn't of been then it's a triple Black! Today was even worst then a couple days ago, the Belt area behind the new lift is now like a Black! I'm an advanced skier and i'm going to avoid these new area's unless it's during the week.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 30, 2018)

I've noticed that there has been no snowmaking at all on Lower K, Upper Crossover, Racers, or Purna. Usually Racers has been in play a few weeks by now. 

What's up with that?


----------



## catskillman (Dec 30, 2018)

RichT said:


> If you include all of the people on them that shouldn't of been then it's a triple Black! Today was even worst then a couple days ago, the Belt area behind the new lift is now like a Black! I'm an advanced skier and i'm going to avoid these new area's unless it's during the week.




I agree - that whole side including the belt, white cloue and wayout will only see me midweek.  

And next week is college week again!  

And today was insane - when is too many lift ticket sales too many!!!  I know it is hard to judge how many passholders will show up etc.... but how many of the folks there today were irrated beyond .....

It is 3:333 and I just fchecked the webcam and the 6 pack line is jammed.......


----------



## zyk (Dec 30, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I've noticed that there has been no snowmaking at all on Lower K, Upper Crossover, Racers, or Purna. Usually Racers has been in play a few weeks by now.
> 
> What's up with that?



Observations from earlier this season seem to indicate that allocated a lot of snowmaking resources to Hunter North instead of their advanced terrain.  Even the effort on Claire's seems weak and thin (also just blow skiers right of the donut already it makes the trail so much better).

Furthermore why allocate resources to the new rusk road trail so soon?  Looks to serve only as a run out from Hunter west to Hunter north.  The conspiracy theorist in me suspects this is so they don't need to run the z lift midweek...

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## benski (Dec 30, 2018)

zyk said:


> Furthermore why allocate resources to the new rusk road trail so soon?  Looks to serve only as a run out from Hunter west to Hunter north.  The conspiracy theorist in me suspects this is so they don't need to run the z lift midweek...
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.



They must be excited open there new runs. I think they need to have all there intermediate terrain for Christmas’s week.


----------



## 180 (Dec 30, 2018)

Its great to have something new to talk about, dont you think?


----------



## skifree (Dec 30, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Well that was better than expected. I think the new area is going to transform the mountain into a very viable alternative to S Vt. Now as far as the blue rating..considering the amount of collisions and yard sales..
> But then again conditions today were a bit sporty.



I love the bit sporty comment.  
Lmao


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 30, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I've noticed that there has been no snowmaking at all on Lower K, Upper Crossover, Racers, or Purna. Usually Racers has been in play a few weeks by now.
> 
> What's up with that?



Not to deny the basic point you're making - there are some big trails that are conspicuously bare now, and they stayed that way even when the temps dipped low enough to blow snow - but the weather's hardly been cooperative the last couple weeks, to say the least. It feels like we've been riding that big first storm and early cold temps for weeks now. The season started off hot (and by that I mean cold ) but another week like the past one, weather-wise, and I'll be getting nervous for it.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2018)

So Inclined said:


> Not to deny the basic point you're making - there are some big trails that are conspicuously bare now, and they stayed that way even when the temps dipped low enough to blow snow - but the weather's hardly been cooperative the last couple weeks, to say the least. It feels like we've been riding that big first storm and early cold temps for weeks now. The season started off hot (and by that I mean cold ) but another week like the past one, weather-wise, and I'll be getting nervous for it.



There was plenty of cold weather to blow snow on at least Racer's before the usual holiday week weather disaster. Racer's and Upper Crossover are usually open well before Xmas.  

Seems to me that expert terrain is on the outs with Peaks. Looks like they're running Hunter like a Pocono hill.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 31, 2018)

JimG. said:


> There was plenty of cold weather to blow snow on at least Racer's before the usual holiday week weather disaster. Racer's and Upper Crossover are usually open well before Xmas.
> 
> Seems to me that expert terrain is on the outs with Peaks. Looks like they're running Hunter like a Pocono hill.



In general I agree with you. Peak doesn't seem to understand what kept Hunter in the black while other areas struggled, and that's to offer expert terrain in the Catskills. The Slutskys understood this and would blow a ton on Racers, Crossover, and  Lower K27, even if they couldn't get the west side open. Last year, Lower K27 didn't open until sometime late Jan, and then they F'ed it up with huge whales that froze solid and remained until spring. Experts will travel for terrain and snow, VT is not that far away. Peak needs to offer something to keep experts on their mountain. And leave some damn bumps! Stop the incessant grooming! 

Peak has to be congratulated for getting as much of the mountain open early this year before T-day as they did, but since they've been slow to open new terrain except their pet project, the North Side. They did attempt to open Racer's the same weekend they opened Clair's. They blew for two days on Racer's, but the third day with winds were too strong so they shut the guns off, then it warmed up and rained and that all that's been done to it.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 31, 2018)

Lets put this blue black thing in perspective.
Huegas is a black..you can ski it backwards.
Upper k27 is a black..you can do it in 3 turns.
Eisenhower is a black..you can do it in 4 turns.
Overlook is so...not a blue unless its groomed flat and empty. Sunday it was an absolute mess. It looked like a game of Rollerball..for those that remember that movie. 
You come around the corner and head down to the first drop..and thats where your face drops..looked like a war zone. People standing everywhere..most in shock..or sliding down on their asses..or just yard sales. 
If they leave it rated blue they are in for a mess.
You reading this HUNTER?
You have a good thing here..just get a big crayon and draw a big ol diamond on that bad boy.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 31, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Lets put this blue black thing in perspective.
> Huegas is a black..you can ski it backwards.
> Upper k27 is a black..you can do it in 3 turns.
> Eisenhower is a black..you can do it in 4 turns.
> ...



It technically meets the requirements for a blue square. It was "interesting" on Sunday. I doubt it will ever be changed to a blue square.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 31, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> It technically meets the requirements for a blue square. It was "interesting" on Sunday. I doubt it will ever be changed to a blue square.





Geology always wins.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 1, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> Geology always wins.



Actually, Physics always wins...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2019)

Then why are the other runs i mentioned rated black?


----------



## rgrwilco (Jan 1, 2019)

Its strange that they have an awesome lift to service just the west side trails, but usually only one or two ways down. I was a pass holder last few years and don't remember ever seeing west way open. Seems like a waste. It also seems that hunter north and west side should be the early/late season trails due to exposure. they usually only open with expert trails, so why not open with west and north, than have a few trails linking the different sides to make lodge access easy. 

Fantasy ski resort management is fun. someone remake ski resort tycoon please.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 1, 2019)

rgrwilco said:


> Its strange that they have an awesome lift to service just the west side trails, but usually only one or two ways down. I was a pass holder last few years and don't remember ever seeing west way open. Seems like a waste. It also seems that hunter north and west side should be the early/late season trails due to exposure. they usually only open with expert trails, so why not open with west and north, than have a few trails linking the different sides to make lodge access easy.
> 
> Fantasy ski resort management is fun. someone remake ski resort tycoon please.



The only feasible way to open Westway anymore is to line it with Super Pole cats.


----------



## urungus (Jan 1, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It technically meets the requirements for a blue square.



What are the “technical requirements” for a blue square?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 1, 2019)

urungus said:


> What are the “technical requirements” for a blue square?



I'm a bit curious as well since ratings are relative within a particular resort and not universal/standardized.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 1, 2019)

rgrwilco said:


> I was a pass holder last few years and don't remember ever seeing west way open.



I made more or less the same comment last year - but Westway/44 was open for a weekend or two in March. This was taken on March 18.



You still wanted your rock skis then.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2019)

They just need to cut the trail in half with a fence and blow it. It will never hold snow the way it is..too wide..also the area near the lift poles us nasty..seen many people fall when they hit the rocks and get cut up


----------



## slatham (Jan 1, 2019)

So the issue with Westway and its width - if I recall the snowmaking pipes run skiers left, lift skiers right, both defining the borders to the trail.  The most logical thing to do is allow it to grow in from skier left by simply not mowing and letting nature takes its course. But the aforementioned snowmaking makes that an issue, without moving the snowmaking. If they keep it at current width, Polecats are the only solution.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a feeling they will never do much with it.


----------



## RichT (Jan 1, 2019)

kingslug said:


> I have a feeling they will never do much with it.



They spent almost all there money on the new lift, now they have to spend the rest of it to move the lift up to the top of White Cloud next summer. :-o


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> They just need to cut the trail in half with a fence and blow it. It will never hold snow the way it is..too wide..also the area near the lift poles us nasty..seen many people fall when they hit the rocks and get cut up



Cut it almost in half with a sinuous line of white pines ( use snow fences to protect trees until they mature ). The sinuous line will be a good wind block for the prevailing winds that rip up that trail. Two trails, one narrower and clear of trees ( skiers left near snow making towers), and the other wider but gladed with selected trees planted or allowed to grow within the run. Narrower trail get's snow making and is allowed to bump up and never groomed. Wider gladed trail is for natural snow, and opens when it can.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 2, 2019)

Scruffy said:


> Cut it almost in half with a sinuous line of white pines ( use snow fences to protect trees until they mature ). The sinuous line will be a good wind block for the prevailing winds that rip up that trail. Two trails, one narrower and clear of trees ( skiers left near snow making towers), and the other wider but gladed with selected trees planted or allowed to grow within the run. Narrower trail get's snow making and is allowed to bump up and never groomed. Wider gladed trail is for natural snow, and opens when it can.


This sounds like a great plan, makes you wonder wtf they were thinking when they cut the trail originally. If they were to do this, it would make that pod a lot of fun when completely open. 

Sent from my Life Max using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Jan 2, 2019)

Scruffy said:


> Cut it almost in half with a sinuous line of white pines ( use snow fences to protect trees until they mature ). The sinuous line will be a good wind block for the prevailing winds that rip up that trail. Two trails, one narrower and clear of trees ( skiers left near snow making towers), and the other wider but gladed with selected trees planted or allowed to grow within the run. Narrower trail get's snow making and is allowed to bump up and never groomed. Wider gladed trail is for natural snow, and opens when it can.



That would also make the lift much less windy and maybe prevent windholds.


----------



## mfi (Jan 2, 2019)

That trail was cut when it...snowed. Now, not so much.


----------



## 180 (Jan 2, 2019)

mfi said:


> That trail was cut when it...snowed. Now, not so much.



no, the rumour is that they worked from top and bottom and missed.  But in reality back then many areas cut wide trails, Stratton, Killington and Okemo all did.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 3, 2019)

180 said:


> no, the rumour is that they worked from top and bottom and missed.  But in reality back then many areas cut wide trails, Stratton, Killington and Okemo all did.



that's what I heard - was supposed to be an Outer Limits of the Catskills..


----------



## zyk (Jan 3, 2019)

Skied Hunter North for the first time today.  Parked at the base just after 9 and was the only one there.  Had the place mostly to myself for about an hour.  First impression was wow this is a nice change! Open trails skied great and unopened trails looked fun.  Liftline looks the most interesting.  Once people started showing up it all changed...  For a midweek day I was suprised.  Between the congestion at the top and the pitch of the one trail it wasn't exactly pretty.  I'm sure they'll get it all sorted.  

On a side note the glades i could see seemed to all be easier low angle near the bottom.  Maybe I missed something?


----------



## mfi (Jan 3, 2019)

The top glades are rated double. The area under the chair would be...sporty!


----------



## zyk (Jan 3, 2019)

Seems Hunter has adjusted the difficulty of some trails.  They've gone dark blue on the new map.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2019)

zyk said:


> Seems Hunter has adjusted the difficulty of some trails.  They've gone dark blue on the new map.



That's not dark blue...it is a blue square with a black diamond inside it.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Must have gotten a lot of complaints....It is more accurate now though.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 3, 2019)

cdskier said:


> That's not dark blue...it is a blue square with a black diamond inside it.



You guys are missing the obvious....
They did it to honor "Blue Boy"


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2019)

Skied Hunter North yesterday. The trail signs on top of Overlook and Twilight are blue square with black diamonds inside. I think I've seen that before but quite honestly Overlook is a diamond. The new pod adds a lot of terrain with good pitch and the trails follow the fall line more so than other terrain at Hunter which usually has some double fall line aspects.

The new lift is impressive and very quick. The new trail system is large and will require a lot of snowmaking to completely cover. I see why they starved other terrain to get it open. Still not happy about it but hoping those areas get some attention down the road. 


Big upgrade for Hunter.


----------



## mfi (Jan 7, 2019)

Hope they can cover it all.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 8, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Must have gotten a lot of complaints....It is more accurate now though.



They definitely did!  It is all anyone is talking about.

Overlook was not open 1/2 hour on opening day when ski patrol had to fetch a guy out of the woods with a broken femer.  All the injuries pile up daily.  I never saw so many sleds on Sunday.  I will forever avoid that whole area on a weekend.  You are constantly dodging people that do not belong there and I do not have eyes in the back of my head.

On a very sad note, Ambassador Tommy Wheels got hit very hard from behind on Sunday on the Belt, right where the new lift ends.  He was knocked out for a while and did not know where he was when he woke up.  For those of you who do not know Tommy he is paralyzed, uses a sitski, and works for the mountain on the mountain, and is a great man.  Hear he is doing better.

He was hit from behind by a kid skiing entirely to fast for the terrain, crowd, and his ability.  He and his dad apparently tried to take off but were stopped by many.  I am told the kid got right up, hard to believe he could not have been hurt hitting the sitski and at that speed...……..

Be careful out there!


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2019)

mfi said:


> Hope they can cover it all.



I'm sure there's some kind of snowmaking strategy at work there - it's just an avant-garde one. Yesterday morning the guns were going full-bore on Rip's Return, which is already more than adequately covered.  Meanwhile the other trails on North - bar Overlook - were dry, and the guns silent. 
I don't get it, but no one asked me.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 8, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> I'm sure there's some kind of snowmaking strategy at work there - it's just an avant-garde one. Yesterday morning the guns were going full-bore on Rip's Return, which is already more than adequately covered.  Meanwhile the other trails on North - bar Overlook - were dry, and the guns silent.
> I don't get it, but no one asked me.



With Bruce leaving, I would have to say they are figuring it out!


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Overlook was not open 1/2 hour on opening day when ski patrol had to fetch a guy out of the woods with a broken femer.



People are going to slide a long way down on that trail, especially on days with good firm Hunter-ish conditions. Fences or netting might be the next thing they need to think about putting up, because there's no undulations or mini-plateaus in the slope to catch fallers and there's enough of a dogleg to put you in the rocks or trees if you can't stop/won't stop.   

Case in point: me, debatably a dumbass, definitely doing dumbshit yesterday on Overlook. It was firm but edge-able - really great for practicing sideslips and falling leaves before letting 'er rip down the long runout. So I was having my fun doing that. Going back up the lift, I spotted a handful of four-legged creatures grazing halfway up Twilight (yet-to-be-opened-trail next to Overlook.) My eyes are ok, but not great without my glasses - what were they? They looked a little stout and dark to be deer. Bears? Here? Do bears graze on hillsides? Mountain goats? Alpine-acclimated Shetland ponies? Coy-dogs? I had to know. 
So I went down skier's left on Overlook, trying to spot these mystery animals through the trees. No luck. I stop halfway down, on the very edge of the groom before the icy fringe drops off to scree and the snowmaking pipe. Pop my skis off, nestle them with some difficulty across the slope - one very nearly ran away from me right there - and trudge carefully down to the pipeline. I can just about make the mystery creatures out, higher up that trail; still no idea what they are. There's a bit of a wooded ravine between Overlook and Twilight, and I'm not going down in there. So I climb back up 20 yards or so to my skis,  _carefully_ attempt to get one back on...
...and I'm down and sliding. Feet first, so that's good. Quickly sliding off the trail (it curves gently) towards the end of the snow and the start of something ugly - that's bad. I know how to self-arrest, it just barely did anything on that hard packed stuff. Happily I was slowing up just as I went boot soles-first into the scree, with nothing injured besides my pride.  
From a standstill, I went about 25-30 yards real quick. It wasn't pleasant nor anything I want to try again, but no real harm done. 
However, fall at speed there on a day like yesterday, and the next 10-15 seconds of your life are going to be considerably worse. Never mind how it feels when something does stop you.

Meanwhile I'm sure they were just f***ing deer after all. :dunce:


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> With Bruce leaving, I would have to say they are figuring it out!



I don't have any idea about that situation or how these things work. But I would have thought it's reasonable to assume the new man or woman in charge was an assistant to/trained under the previous head, and that there's no shortage of institutional memory and protocols to guide what they cover and when - new pod or not.
I can't imagine there _not_ being a strategy. I just can't quite make sense of how they're going about it - why not fire all the guns over the last 48 hours to get those other brand new trails online, or closer to it? 
But ours is not to question why...


----------



## mfi (Jan 8, 2019)

Used to be bears, sadly they are gone now.


----------



## RichT (Jan 8, 2019)

Hunter North aka LUDICROUS!!!!! uke:


----------



## benski (Jan 8, 2019)

Just a question, what other options did hunter have for new trails? Above and east of Hunter One looks like a much better place for new trails.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 8, 2019)

benski said:


> Just a question, what other options did hunter have for new trails? Above and east of Hunter One looks like a much better place for new trails.



That's state land IIRC. I don't know if it's officially designated forever wild, or just _de facto_ that way. Every discussion I've ever seen about it asserts that there was 0% chance of Hunter getting to develop that land for skiing. 

As it is, no one but race teams ever get on the Highlands anyway.

Terrain aside, Hunter North is a much better place for new trails if you buy into the vision of a new lodge being built over there in the future, spreading crowds out around the mountain. Even in a world where you could build a pod above the Highlands, there'd be no room or point to building new lodges/facilities at the bottom of Hunter East (nee One).


----------



## mfi (Jan 9, 2019)

I think they did a good job with it and it will take some time to sort out the crowd confusion. Lets face it, the place gets crowded because its as pretty good place to hit a few hours north of a large population. You can't stop people from going down trails they shouldn't be on..we all did it/do it..its how you get better. Skiing is dangerous plain and simple..like riding a motorcycle in traffic.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hunter getting any of this snow?


----------



## mfi (Jan 9, 2019)

All the reports show..bubkus!
Head North
for this:   https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=747cbf938e93ae80&hl=en&gl=US&source=wweather


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 9, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Hunter getting any of this snow?



Flurries pretty much all day, fed by a gusty wind. Not adding up to anything.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2019)

mfi said:


> All the reports show..bubkus!
> Head North
> for this:   https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=747cbf938e93ae80&hl=en&gl=US&source=wweather



dang.

best I can do this weekend is a day trip to the cats.   not sure it will be worth it.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 9, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> dang.
> 
> best I can do this weekend is a day trip to the cats.   not sure it will be worth it.



They were blowing air through the guns on Twilight (a yet to be christened trail on the north side) today - much too windy to actually blow snow without most of it ending up in Kingston - so maybe, maybe? there'll be brand new terrain by the weekend.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/article/hunter-north-expansion-ready-season


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> dang.
> 
> best I can do this weekend is a day trip to the cats.   not sure it will be worth it.



I think it will be worth it! Wait till Sunday for one more day of snowmaking.


----------



## slatham (Jan 10, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> dang.
> 
> best I can do this weekend is a day trip to the cats.   not sure it will be worth it.



PLATTEKILL!!! Perfect lake effect set up. They're report 3-5" Wed and 4" last night. Cam and radar indicate still snowing. I'd go!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 10, 2019)

slatham said:


> PLATTEKILL!!! Perfect lake effect set up. They're report 3-5" Wed and 4" last night. Cam and radar indicate still snowing. I'd go!



hmmm.....interesting.....


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2019)

slatham said:


> PLATTEKILL!!! Perfect lake effect set up. They're report 3-5" Wed and 4" last night. Cam and radar indicate still snowing. I'd go!



Belleayre's been getting a lot of the same snow that Platty has been getting. Amazing how big the difference between Belle/Platty and Hunter is in terms of snowfall totals so far this season (40+" vs 18"). Only problem with Platty is as of right now they say they're still only opening 3 more trails for this weekend which doesn't give them that much. That could change though if the snow keeps up so certainly worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Belleayre's been getting a lot of the same snow that Platty has been getting. Amazing how big the difference between Belle/Platty and Hunter is in terms of snowfall totals so far this season (40+" vs 18"). Only problem with Platty is as of right now they say they're still only opening 3 more trails for this weekend which doesn't give them that much. That could change though if the snow keeps up so certainly worth keeping an eye on.



I was going to go to K tomorrow but the wind forecasts have me thinking otherwise. I have to be home tomorrow night to go on my son's HS ski trip Saturday. I think Belle is going to be the better option. Less than 12" of snow total won't open up much at Platty, but Belle has plenty of terrain open and 12" on top will be sweet.

Belle/Platty always get more snow than Hunter, I believe last year's totals were Belle 150", Platty 144", and Hunter 109".


----------



## danimals (Jan 10, 2019)

Ive never realized the snowfall difference. Thats pretty crazy, but looking back on it, Hunter definitely feels more poocono-ish based on snow conditions and the amount of natural.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Belle/Platty always get more snow than Hunter, I believe last year's totals were Belle 150", Platty 144", and Hunter 109".





danimals said:


> Ive never realized the snowfall difference. Thats pretty crazy, but looking back on it, Hunter definitely feels more poocono-ish based on snow conditions and the amount of natural.



Yea, I used to keep track of snow totals at a bunch of different resorts in a spreadsheet and Belle/Platty generally speaking averaged about 40-50 inches more than Hunter on a pretty consistent basis. Looks like last year's numbers from Jim are right in line with that.

Hunter does have an advantage over both of the others in terms of snowmaking power though.


----------



## slatham (Jan 10, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Yea, I used to keep track of snow totals at a bunch of different resorts in a spreadsheet and Belle/Platty generally speaking averaged about 40-50 inches more than Hunter on a pretty consistent basis. Looks like last year's numbers from Jim are right in line with that.
> 
> Hunter does have an advantage over both of the others in terms of snowmaking power though.



Generally speaking Plattekill gets more snow than Hunter, Windham or Belleayre during lake effect snow events. This is because Plattekill is on the western, upslope side of the Cats for a west or especially NW wind. Belle gets this better than Hunter or Windham, but still Plattekill wins and often by meaningful amounts. Another factor is that Plattekill is higher in elevation, especially at the base.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2019)

given the winds, Hunters protected face is the best with good snowmaking


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Looks like last year's numbers from Jim are right in line with that.



Those numbers were taken directly from the respective ski areas' websites the end of last season.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Those numbers were taken directly from the respective ski areas' websites the end of last season.



That's where I used to get the data to compile my spreadsheet before I stopped doing it. I've noticed Windham doesn't seem to report their season total snowfall on their website for some reason (and looking at my spreadsheet the data for Windham was blank most years that I did track this stuff...so I'm assuming they didn't report it in the past either). Seems odd to not report a stat like that.


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 11, 2019)

Anyone speak to how Hunter is looking lately conditions wise? I likely cant get to VT this weekend but need to keep my legs for jackson trip coming up so was going to try and head up tomorrow (and yes I understand what Hunter is like on saturdays).


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 11, 2019)

SnowRock said:


> Anyone speak to how Hunter is looking lately conditions wise? I likely cant get to VT this weekend but need to keep my legs for jackson trip coming up so was going to try and head up tomorrow (and yes I understand what Hunter is like on saturdays).



I would say it's looking quite good for this weekend. Polish up your Human Slalom skills when heading over to Hunter North...lol.


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 11, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> I would say it's looking quite good for this weekend. Polish up your Human Slalom skills when heading over to Hunter North...lol.



Ha... maybe ill head there first to check it out. As always... will be an early departure to make it there before the flyer opens and try and get in as many runs as possible before the hordes show!  And thanks.


----------



## 180 (Jan 11, 2019)

TWilight will be open


----------



## catskillman (Jan 12, 2019)

180 said:


> TWilight will be open



oh it open - huge whales with downed bodies on the backside  ss


----------



## RichT (Jan 12, 2019)

North side (Dark Side opened at 945) I think they closed it around noon? Due to heavy traffic...........Wayout was an ice skating ring by 1015.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2019)

RichT said:


> North side (Dark Side opened at 945) I think they closed it around noon? Due to heavy traffic...........Wayout was an ice skating ring by 1015.



It was open all afternoon. Only decent way down wayout was the far left side. They really need to step up the snowmaking on Wayout. Its a shit show.


----------



## 180 (Jan 13, 2019)

So Blueboy lost his pass for poaching Twilight early...
The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.  
Some of the craziest skiing shenanigans on the trails I have ever seen.
But also,
amazing conditions. Racers, 42 and Clairs for 2 days of great advanced skiing.  Upper Crossover will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 14, 2019)

180 said:


> So Blueboy lost his pass for poaching Twilight early...
> The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.
> Some of the craziest skiing shenanigans on the trails I have ever seen.
> But also,
> amazing conditions. Racers, 42 and Clairs for 2 days of great advanced skiing.  Upper Crossover will be ready tomorrow.



BYE BYE BLUE BOY! Fracking Manchild....


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 14, 2019)

180 said:


> The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.



WTF?! Now we have to drug screen lifties to ensure our safety?


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 14, 2019)

180 said:


> So Blueboy lost his pass for poaching Twilight early...
> The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.
> Some of the craziest skiing shenanigans on the trails I have ever seen.
> But also,
> amazing conditions. Racers, 42 and Clairs for 2 days of great advanced skiing.  Upper Crossover will be ready tomorrow.



Are all these things true?!?!?!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 14, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Are all these things true?!?!?!



Yup!


----------



## catskillman (Jan 14, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Are all these things true?!?!?!



YEP.  I need to start a new thread on blue boy, it is getting buried here


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 14, 2019)

catskillman said:


> YEP.  I need to start a new thread on blue boy, it is getting buried here



Karma is a bitch! Loving it!


----------



## benski (Jan 14, 2019)

180 said:


> So Blueboy lost his pass for poaching Twilight early...
> The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.
> Some of the craziest skiing shenanigans on the trails I have ever seen.
> But also,
> amazing conditions. Racers, 42 and Clairs for 2 days of great advanced skiing.  Upper Crossover will be ready tomorrow.



And he picked the worst place to OD on. That unload alone results in 5 injuries a day according to a patrolled, due to all the people falling as they get off the lift.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

catskillman said:


> YEP.  I need to start a new thread on blue boy, it is getting buried here



Yeah, just what we need, another one of your Blueboy threads clogging up the forums.

My wish in life is to never become the focus of one of your obsessions. You're a nightmare in that regard.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

180 said:


> So Blueboy lost his pass for poaching Twilight early...
> The lift attendant OD'd at the top pf B llift, they had to give him Narcane, OMG.
> Some of the craziest skiing shenanigans on the trails I have ever seen.
> But also,
> amazing conditions. Racers, 42 and Clairs for 2 days of great advanced skiing.  Upper Crossover will be ready tomorrow.



Nice to see they are taking care of the experts finally. Glad I was wrong about them bagging on the expert trails for the season.


----------



## 180 (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Yeah, just what we need, another one of your Blueboy threads clogging up the forums.
> 
> My wish in life is to never become the focus of one of your obsessions. You're a nightmare in that regard.



Agree


----------



## zyk (Jan 15, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Nice to see they are taking care of the experts finally. Glad I was wrong about them bagging on the expert trails for the season.


Claire's got some serious love over the last few days.  Hopefully they don't groom it for a bit. Other than that the west side is bare.  Rumor that they're hoping the storm will fill in the rest of the expert stuff but it's just a rumor so who knows.  Overall the amount of snow that's been put down is impressive.


----------



## mfi (Jan 16, 2019)

Poor Annapurna..


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 16, 2019)

mfi said:


> Poor Annapurna..



At Least Lower K27 is being made now. I think Purna is next....


----------



## mfi (Jan 16, 2019)

Now ..about 44........


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 16, 2019)

mfi said:


> Now ..about 44........



Only with Natural at this point. If they install Super Polecats on it, then yes.


----------



## zyk (Jan 16, 2019)

Lower k27 opened today and I think upper crossover as well


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2019)

Friend who lives next to Hunter said there was 2 trajic accidents on the new north side saturday..i knew shit like this would happen there..even wrote them a letter about it..sux


----------



## Edd (Jan 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Friend who lives next to Hunter said there was 2 trajic accidents on the new north side saturday..i knew shit like this would happen there..even wrote them a letter about it..sux



Are you saying two accidents in the same place on the same day?


----------



## catskillman (Jan 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Friend who lives next to Hunter said there was 2 trajic accidents on the new north side saturday..i knew shit like this would happen there..even wrote them a letter about it..sux



what is the definition of tragic?  I left early on Saturday - place was dangerous - way too many people and most were struggling.  

These issues seem to now be the norm which is very very unfortunate......


----------



## crazy (Jan 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Friend who lives next to Hunter said there was 2 trajic accidents on the new north side saturday..i knew shit like this would happen there..even wrote them a letter about it..sux



What happened?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2019)

1 death..1 paralized..hes a pretty good source of info..skis there every week..knows everyone..hate hearing shit like this


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> 1 death..1 paralized..hes a pretty good source of info..skis there every week..knows everyone..hate hearing shit like this



I heard somebody slide off the trail at high speed and died - near the new lift - with people watching.
And somebody fell off of B lift..

sucks


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 21, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I heard somebody slide off the trail at high speed and died - near the new lift



That would probably have to be on Twilight, which runs beside the lift and still has some slope to it as it ends by the terminal. Rip's and especially Overlook have pretty flat run-outs; nothing's impossible but you'd really have to be making a mistake or trying to lose it at high speed at the bottom of the the latter two.

I've heard the same basic details about these incidents from someone who was there over the weekend. It's very sad and can only think of the families and loved ones of those hurt. 
I also heard that Saturday was icy in places yet not completely unskiable, but Sunday was a horror show of ice and cold. That made me somewhat glad I couldn't make it there.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 22, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> That would probably have to be on Twilight, which runs beside the lift and still has some slope to it as it ends by the terminal. Rip's and especially Overlook have pretty flat run-outs; nothing's impossible but you'd really have to be making a mistake or trying to lose it at high speed at the bottom of the the latter two.



The person was skiing to fast on a run out.


----------



## 180 (Jan 22, 2019)

Didnt happen on the runout


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 22, 2019)

180 said:


> Didnt happen on the runout



Thanks for clarifying - I heard it was in full view of the lift line.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 22, 2019)

Any reason why this hasn't been in the news? I couldn't find anything online.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 22, 2019)

mbedle said:


> Any reason why this hasn't been in the news? I couldn't find anything online.



Short article but not much information.  Terrible news. 

https://www.dailyfreeman.com/news/p...cle_97ca7000-1e7e-11e9-8f99-1f1a01615fa1.html


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 23, 2019)

mbedle said:


> Any reason why this hasn't been in the news? I couldn't find anything online.



Yes - it takes a couple days for news to hit up here..


----------



## RichT (Jan 23, 2019)

Here's more info
https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/article/little-falls-man-killed-ski-accident


----------



## 180 (Jan 23, 2019)

You can see up the trail most of the way, you probably could see it both ways. Skiers right just off the steep pitch.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2019)

very sad news.....

And  - the now covered up the whole the woman fell through headfirst at the top of B with a mound of snow.........How does the mountain get insurance.

Also - there was a major accident on sleepy hollow (the 2nd new run off the parkway) and that is apparently why it is remainig closed


----------



## benski (Jan 27, 2019)

catskillman said:


> very sad news.....
> 
> And  - the now covered up the whole the woman fell through headfirst at the top of B with a mound of snow.........How does the mountain get insurance.
> 
> Also - there was a major accident on sleepy hollow (the 2nd new run off the parkway) and that is apparently why it is remainig closed



A Hunter patroler told me the unloading from b lift is responsible for 5 injuries a day on weekends. Its unbelievable. Were else do people get hurt unloading lifts? That lift's unload is 10 feet off the ground but still.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2019)

Getting off the lift was one of the more terrifying things i dealt with my first year skiing..we forget that its not easy at first..especially  when there are 3 other people involved..or 5..and its a sheet of ice.


----------



## jg17 (Jan 27, 2019)

catskillman said:


> very sad news.....
> 
> And  - the now covered up the whole the woman fell through headfirst at the top of B with a mound of snow.........How does the mountain get insurance.
> 
> Also - there was a major accident on sleepy hollow (the 2nd new run off the parkway) and that is apparently why it is remainig closed



What do you mean by a hole that a woman fell through? Did the unload ramp give out?

Finally got to try Hunter North for the first time yesterday. Some nice runs, but agreed that a lot was poorly executed. The unload area is unbelievably tight, must be difficult to unload a full chair in that tiny space. The crazy turns into Way Out and off of White Cloud are... interesting. I heard from patrol that White Cloud won't open at all this season due to the mess that the intersection has become, and it's possible it might be permanently closed.

As packed as the mountain was, it was great that the north side was pretty empty. Twilight is nice, but that step pitch and sharp turn combo I'm sure can get messy for inexperienced skiers. Rip's is an awesome, fast run, but maybe even also deserving of the blue/black rating. Bummer that Sleepy Hollow has been closed, but that crazy long run out at the bottom where it meets Overlook is... a little absurd.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2019)

jg17 said:


> What do you mean by a hole that a woman fell through? Did the unload ramp give out?
> 
> Finally got to try Hunter North for the first time yesterday. Some nice runs, but agreed that a lot was poorly executed. The unload area is unbelievably tight, must be difficult to unload a full chair in that tiny space. The crazy turns into Way Out and off of White Cloud are... interesting. I heard from patrol that White Cloud won't open at all this season due to the mess that the intersection has become, and it's possible it might be permanently closed.
> 
> As packed as the mountain was, it was great that the north side was pretty empty. Twilight is nice, but that step pitch and sharp turn combo I'm sure can get messy for inexperienced skiers. Rip's is an awesome, fast run, but maybe even also deserving of the blue/black rating. Bummer that Sleepy Hollow has been closed, but that crazy long run out at the bottom where it meets Overlook is... a little absurd.




If you look to your right as you are unloading the B lift, after the Station (where the liftie OD'd) there is an opening.  The woman fell through that opening and hit the ground, a big drop, head first.  She was on the lift with her husband and 2 young children!  She is now paralyzed.  The hole/opening is now blocked with a pile of snow - which extends out about 4 inches to far for safe unloading.  I heard someone say not that about 1 in 10 have hit that unexpected snow bank and struggle.  There are now more falls on that ramp than ever.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2019)

benski said:


> A Hunter patroler told me the unloading from b lift is responsible for 5 injuries a day on weekends. Its unbelievable. Were else do people get hurt unloading lifts? That lift's unload is 10 feet off the ground but still.




Accurate - and the count is expected to increase with that snow pile they now have there after that woman fell into the gap........


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 27, 2019)

benski said:


> A Hunter patroler told me the unloading from b lift is responsible for 5 injuries a day on weekends. Its unbelievable. Were else do people get hurt unloading lifts? That lift's unload is 10 feet off the ground but still.



I went up that lift a couple times yesterday afternoon. It was absolute chaos on the landing, and it certainly looked like carnage was imminent if not already happening. It was icy af in places; some people barely knew how to get off the lift, much less deal with skiddy conditions; there were snowboarders (and probably a couple skiers too tbf, but mostly riders) just chillin in the middle of the long ramp down, because f it, why not?
Kids and I successfully negotiated it a couple times without getting taken out - but it was hair-raising.
There were people down hard everywhere on the trails off B yesterday. Mossy Green could be called M*A*S*H*Y Green. Patrol should be paid twice whatever they're paid for what they have to contend with on Saturdays like that.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 27, 2019)

jg17 said:


> I heard from patrol that White Cloud won't open at all this season due to the mess that the intersection has become, and it's possible it might be permanently closed.



White Cloud's one of my favorite trails on the mountain, and that's the best and least-surprising news I've heard yet.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice to see Peaks wasting money in NY when NH is dying for a new lift. But whatever...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jg17 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yikes, that's crazy that the hole exists at all. That unload is a mess on a good day. That ramp is way too long for beginners to safely navigate. I avoided B yesterday (and really the base area in general) specifically because I didn't want to take chances unloading with 3 others that can't unload without piling up, while also dodging other pileups on the ramp... I think that unload needs to be changed before more significant incidents.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 27, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Nice to see Peaks wasting money in NY when NH is dying for a new lift. But whatever...



I have a lot of love for Attitash (spend a week most years skiing it & Wildcat) and am rooting for it to get a new lift yesterday. 
But Peak almost assuredly isn't 'wasting' money at a place that gets more visitors on a decent weather non-holiday Saturday than Attitash gets in a non-holiday week.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 27, 2019)

jg17 said:


> Yikes, that's crazy that the hole exists at all. That unload is a mess on a good day. That ramp is way too long for beginners to safely navigate. I avoided B yesterday (and really the base area in general) specifically because I didn't want to take chances unloading with 3 others that can't unload without piling up, while also dodging other pileups on the ramp... I think that unload needs to be changed before more significant incidents.



6 pack was closed this morning, it opened around 8:30, and then shut down.  Winds were high and 2 snowmobiles went racing up...I forget about it and never asked what happened....so I had to take the B.  Why that gap/hole was there and the problem not identified years ago is amazing.  I never noted the risk, and apparently NYS inspectors never did either.  But it was evident once you look.  

There were any many wipe outs, and the kids going off the left side down the high side has always been scary, as people fly past that area to avoid skating after coming down the east side.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> I have a lot of love for Attitash (spend a week most years skiing it & Wildcat) and am rooting for it to get a new lift yesterday.
> But Peak almost assuredly isn't 'wasting' money at a place that gets more visitors on a decent weather non-holiday Saturday than Attitash gets in a non-holiday week.


There I a significant amount of traffic that drives right by because of that lift. Is it as busy as Hunter, probably not but they cannot afford to loose more asses on chairs because of it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 27, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> There I a significant amount of traffic that drives right by because of that lift. Is it as busy as Hunter, probably not but they cannot afford to loose more asses on chairs because of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I believe it, and I'm with you and anyone else who says it's got to get sorted out quick.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Nice to see Peaks wasting money in NY when NH is dying for a new lift. But whatever...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




Don't listen to the nay-sayers...  The new terrain is awesome!!!  The new lift is great!!!  And the town is digging the traffic through the village.  Stop in the pizza place and ask the mayor - he's stoked...
Peaks did a great job in spite of the people that seem to just want to bitch about it.    I spent most of yesterday on the new terrain and it was a perfect day.


I hope you get a new lift..   Just understand that this was not "wasting money"  - there's a shti ton of people that love the whole thing..  Not just the loud internet guys...


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> 6 pack was closed this morning, it opened around 8:30, and then shut down.  Winds were high and 2 snowmobiles went racing up...I forget about it and never asked what happened....so I had to take the B.  Why that gap/hole was there and the problem not identified years ago is amazing.  I never noted the risk, and apparently NYS inspectors never did either.  But it was evident once you look.
> 
> There were any many wipe outs, and the kids going off the left side down the high side has always been scary, as people fly past that area to avoid skating after coming down the east side.



It was never closed! Mechanical issue at top cause of the wind. Was stopped for 5-10 minutes. How do I know, I was on the 2nd to last chair watching it. Get your facts straight!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It was never closed! Mechanical issue at top cause of the wind. Was stopped for 5-10 minutes. How do I know, I was on the 2nd to last chair watching it. Get your facts straight!



And find another mountain that doesn't seem to be screwing him over all the time..
Windham and Bellayre are awesome...


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Nice to see Peaks wasting money in NY when NH is dying for a new lift. But whatever...
> 
> 
> I would not call it wasting money.  While they certainly have had their issues, it is bringing in the crowds.  And they are not investing in new ice machines to replace the broken ones..  They are now buying ice


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It was never closed! Mechanical issue at top cause of the wind. Was stopped for 5-10 minutes. How do I know, I was on the 2nd to last chair watching it. Get your facts straight!



I got 1 run in from the 6 pack, when I tried to enter the lift line I was told by the scanner man that it was closed and to head to B and take F to ski from the top.  Hence, my comments on B.  I would not have been on it at all if the 6 pack was open.


----------



## 180 (Jan 28, 2019)

They even left Overlook ungroomed and it was fantastic all day!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

180 said:


> They even left Overlook ungroomed and it was fantastic all day!



Agree - especially yesterday.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh - and it is great how they printed up their own sign.  One letter per 81/2 X 11 piece of paper next to each other.  "N O  S T A N D I N G"
to try and clear the area out quick.  However, when you are on a board you do need some space to strap in ...

The North side has been open for a month now........I appreciate it that this company is acknowledging this issue Finally.....but really.  

Glad I sold my stock!


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jan 28, 2019)

I haven't been to Hunter for a very long time. The new terrain almost made me end my self-imposed exile. Hearing all the BS will keep me away again.
Sounds like thy don't need my business though, and I wish them well. I have great memories of the village and would love to see a return to it's glory days.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

rtjcbrown said:


> I haven't been to Hunter for a very long time. The new terrain almost made me end my self-imposed exile. Hearing all the BS will keep me away again.
> Sounds like thy don't need my business though, and I wish them well. I have great memories of the village and would love to see a return to it's glory days.



For real - it's awesome.   Not sure why people need to be so negative all the god damn time.
I had the best time on the new terrain this weekend.  No lines... Open trails... Great pitch for me.  Snow was sweet!!!!

This is a move to return Hunter to it's glory days..   I live in the village and I know it's going to be a good thing for us and revitalize!!!


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 28, 2019)

180 said:


> They even left Overlook ungroomed and it was fantastic all day!



Awesome. They should do that. As often as they can.


----------



## 180 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yup!



funky_catskills said:


> for real - it's awesome.   Not sure why people need to be so negative all the god damn time.
> I had the best time on the new terrain this weekend.  No lines... Open trails... Great pitch for me.  Snow was sweet!!!!
> 
> This is a move to return hunter to it's glory days..   I live in the village and i know it's going to be a good thing for us and revitalize!!!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2019)

I haven't made it to hunter this year, but yeah, I'm excited about this new terrain.  It looks nice.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> I haven't made it to hunter this year, but yeah, I'm excited about this new terrain.  It looks nice.



I love parking over there now..  Super close to my house and chill AF...
Hotdog truck for lunch...


----------



## mfi (Jan 28, 2019)

Do they sell tickets at the new area..that would be good.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

mfi said:


> Do they sell tickets at the new area..that would be good.



Yes - they have a little building there...


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 28, 2019)

catskillman said:


> I got 1 run in from the 6 pack, when I tried to enter the lift line I was told by the scanner man that it was closed and to head to B and take F to ski from the top.  Hence, my comments on B.  I would not have been on it at all if the 6 pack was open.



Must have been for 5-10 minutes, cause I came down after the mechanical issue and it was open. That does constitute the entire morning asshat. Go to Windham and complain about them....


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Must have been for 5-10 minutes, cause I came down after the mechanical issue and it was open. That does constitute the entire morning asshat. Go to Windham and complain about them....



WOW - name calling now. The liftie told me it was closed.  Get on his but.  You complain just as much, and I know you and have heard plenty from you and your crew at your morning table......


----------



## mfi (Jan 29, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Yes - they have a little building there...


Nice...guess I'll be parking there..and food truck


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2019)

catskillman said:


> I know you and have heard plenty from you and your crew at your morning table......



This is why I don't get involved with "lodge culture" hahaha...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 29, 2019)

mfi said:


> Nice...guess I'll be parking there..and food truck



It's a game changer for me..
I love parking there


----------



## skiur (Jan 29, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> This is why I don't get involved with "lodge culture" hahaha...



My lodge is my car, never understood the need to boot up indoors.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 29, 2019)

skiur said:


> My lodge is my car, never understood the need to boot up indoors.



Comfort. Especially if it's 9 degrees and windy like they are expecting tomorrow morning.


----------



## skiur (Jan 29, 2019)

Jersey Skier said:


> Comfort. Especially if it's 9 degrees and windy like they are expecting tomorrow morning.



I dont know about you, but my car has heat!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 29, 2019)

Not a lot of fun trying to get my boots on in the car when it's that cold out. I'll take the lodge.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Stop in the pizza place and ask the mayor



Back in the day we used to stop for a slice before the ride home- there was a woman working there with a lovely personality. We called her Frau Blucher. Of course, someone always would make the horse sound. Pretty juvenile, huh? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs5j8uUR2nc


----------



## 180 (Jan 29, 2019)

Saved by Hunter North today. South winds all day kept top and west closed. North was great.


----------



## RichT (Feb 6, 2019)

It's true that a guy died on the 6, but it was a heart attack.

As for the rumors about more deaths on the North side i'm not so sure. As for the guy at the bar dying nd people getting cuffed and arrested at bar, I don't think so, yes I did ask Jon, Vickie and Jerry about it.


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 6, 2019)

RichT said:


> It's true that a guy died on the 6, but it was a heart attack.
> 
> As for the rumors about more deaths on the North side i'm not so sure. As for the guy at the bar dying nd people getting cuffed and arrested at bar, I don't think so, yes I did ask Jon, Vickie and Jerry about it.





I heard a rumor Rips Return?

Obituary of Edward Chu

Edward Allen Chu, age 24, passed away on Saturday, February 2, 2019; after injuries sustained in a tragic skiing accident in Hunter NY. He was born in Jersey City; Edward had spent most of his life in Warren, NJ.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 6, 2019)

RichT said:


> As for the rumors about more deaths on the North side i'm not so sure.



https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019...ent-on-hunter-mountains-newly-opened-terrain/


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 6, 2019)

legalskier said:


> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019...ent-on-hunter-mountains-newly-opened-terrain/



I heard this happened on Rips Return?? 

Obituary of Edward Chu

Edward Allen Chu, age 24, passed away on Saturday, February 2, 2019; after injuries sustained in a tragic skiing accident in Hunter NY. He was born in Jersey City; Edward had spent most of his life in Warren, NJ.


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 6, 2019)

Obituary of Edward Chu

Edward Allen Chu, age 24, passed away on Saturday, February 2, 2019; after injuries sustained in a tragic skiing accident in Hunter NY. He was born in Jersey City; Edward had spent most of his life in Warren, NJ. 

I heard it was on Rips Return?? Idk?


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 6, 2019)

A person died on Feb 2, Rips Return accident.


----------



## RichT (Feb 6, 2019)

skiwhizzer said:


> A person died on Feb 2, Rips Return accident.



Yeah that one, not sure, will have to wait to see if it's in the news.


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 6, 2019)

Its in his obituary.

Edward Allen Chu, age 24, passed away on Saturday, February 2, 2019; after injuries sustained in a tragic skiing accident in Hunter NY. He was born in Jersey City; Edward had spent most of his life in Warren, NJ.


----------



## RichT (Feb 6, 2019)

Shame, did not see this, It's in a NJ Paper. Hunter has a problem on their hands! Seems catch fencing is the solution.


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 6, 2019)

RichT said:


> Shame, did not see this, It's in a NJ Paper. Hunter has a problem on their hands! Seems catch fencing is the solution.



People just have to be really aware of what they're getting into over there. Patrol didn't open North and West till noon or so today. I was one of the first down it, and it was hard as a rock thanks to the melt-freeze but just about edgeable. Went back down Overlook later on, around 2ish, and it had softened up quite a bit, but got to witness my friend fall and slide about 150 yards. Luckily she was nearer to the middle of the trail and wasn't in danger of hitting anything. No real harm done but it did shake her up a bit and contributed to her calling it a day early. The spitting rain also helped us both make that decision.


----------



## skiwhizzer (Feb 7, 2019)

Grooming in the morning would help make more granular, chopped up snow and avoid that frozen solid flat surface you get from grooming at night. They do that at other mountains when the melt freeze happens and it helps.


----------



## da-bum (Feb 10, 2019)

After skiing twilight a few days after it inaugurated, I knew this is going to be a challenging run (especially from what looked like a blue run), mostly in the sudden change in pitch and then the big left turn.   Trying to ride stay on a fast carve, its a big compression left turn while heading towards the trees on the right when the trail turns left, and then a right turn as I see the trees fast approaching from the left, not helped by washboard bumps left over from freezovers and rushed grooming.  Tried a few more times to find the best line, but then later runs, I found the best way is just to ease on the compression turn and instead straighten the skis to ride out the runout.  The wife doesn't think it is an dangerous trail, but then she isn't skiing at the breakneck speed.

Rip doesn't seem challenging, maybe its the 'blue' symbol on that trail lures the belt parkway type of blue trail skiers.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 10, 2019)

da-bum said:


> The wife doesn't think it is an dangerous trail, but then she isn't skiing at the breakneck speed.



When I skied Twilight for the first time on Monday afternoon I was surprised how steep the pitch is there- imho many other areas would rate it a double black. There also wasn't much traffic so it was enjoyable. However when I skied its neighbor Overlook there were quite a few riders who were just pointing their boards straight down the middle leaving me in the dust. The surface was fast so it was concerning to watch- I kept thinking it's a good thing that the trail is so wide. I stayed to the side and gladly gave up the middle ground.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 10, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> but got to witness my friend fall and slide about 150 yards.



150 yards is a long slide on an intermediate/expert trail, and only normally if your really flying.  Is it really that steap?  Sounds like it might be time to rerate again to expert considering all that's been stated about this.


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 10, 2019)

Quietman said:


> 150 yards is a long slide on an intermediate/expert trail, and only normally if your really flying.  Is it really that steap?  Sounds like it might be time to rerate again to expert considering all that's been stated about this.



150 yards is a ballpark estimate, but here's the pic I took right after she stopped sliding. Her poles were back somewhere around the guns below the arrow.



She wasn't flying down it, and once down she did her best to self-arrest (face down, head up the hill, digging in with her hands and trying to brake with her skis - which never came off - without jarring or twisting a knee). I was a bit below her, saw her sliding, and once I'd figured out she wasn't going to slide off into danger it was a somewhat comical situation of me sideslipping closely beside her, trying to figure out if/how I should try to help bring her to a stop ("grab my pole?" Nah, seemed too risky and unlikely to help.) 

It's just a tough trail when it's firm - and Hunter being Hunter, things will often be firm. Like when I went for a similar, but shorter ride down it from a standstill just for being dumb. 



legalskier said:


> However when I skied its neighbor Overlook there were quite a few riders who were just pointing their boards straight down the middle leaving me in the dust.



Vaya con Dios to those fools, I say.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 11, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> 150 yards is a ballpark estimate, but here's the pic I took right after she stopped sliding. Her poles were back somewhere around the guns below the arrow.
> 
> View attachment 24590
> 
> ...



Were you skiing with a Minecraft character?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 11, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Were you skiing with a Minecraft character?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## da-bum (Feb 13, 2019)

legalskier said:


> When I skied Twilight for the first time on Monday afternoon I was surprised how steep the pitch is there- imho many other areas would rate it a double black. There also wasn't much traffic so it was enjoyable. However when I skied its neighbor Overlook there were quite a few riders who were just pointing their boards straight down the middle leaving me in the dust. The surface was fast so it was concerning to watch- I kept thinking it's a good thing that the trail is so wide. I stayed to the side and gladly gave up the middle ground.




I skied Overlook for the first time past monday, with condition being hardpacked.  It has a decent pitch, and long enough that you can't think that you can just ski it down to the runout if it starts getting a little fast for you.  Although I still kind of just bombed down that trail, just making sure I knew where the whales (more like porpoises) were in the overcast day.  The only concern I had were what seems like a wide trough that is not visible in the overcast light, going across where the runoff starts, so if one weren't careful, you can go into a compression and not make it out of the trough upright.  App shows speed of around 70mph.  Twilight was ungroomed and crusty, so I didn't do much on it.



Next day, Overlook became ungroomed, crusty, with accumulation of snow on top, so I sped down maybe once and when the legs were getting tired, just old-schooled down.  Twilight was groomed this time, so took some bombing runs.  This being my second time around on this trail, it seems much shorter than last time, the steep pitch was over before I knew it.  Maybe it wasn't crusty hard like the last time (although visibility, with the snowfall, was much worse).  Ski app showed consistent runs in the 70mph range.  I didn't think it would be faster on the shorter Twilight, but maybe it was the strong wind that was coming from the south.



Not sure if it is a new hunter policy, but I've noticed they seem to do alternate day grooming of secondary trails.  on monday, overlook, cliff, racers, were groomed, and twilight, was not.  On tuesday, it was the reverse.  ike was groomed/ungroomed also, but forgot the days.  I use to remember those are the trails they groom daily (except maybe for racers....and maybe sometimes cliff).  Is this the Peak policy now?  especially with more trails to groom?  Those trails are not that a big deal for me, but one wrong turn w/the wife, a 3 min run turns into a 7 min one.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2019)

da-bum said:


> Twilight was groomed this time, so took some bombing runs.  Second time around, trail seems much shorter, it was over before I knew it.  Maybe it wasn't crusty hard like the last time (although visibility, with the snowfall, was much worse).  Ski app showed consistent runs in the 70mph range.



Sounds like the big rollers that were at the bottom last week got knocked down? My impression was they were there to slow ppl down as they approached the lift.


----------



## da-bum (Feb 13, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Sounds like the big rollers that were at the bottom last week got knocked down? My impression was they were there to slow ppl down as they approached the lift.



I think they were still there.  I presume the ones near the lifts are service roads that runs across the trail.


----------



## 180 (Feb 15, 2019)

They just line up with the snow guns



da-bum said:


> I think they were still there.  I presume the ones near the lifts are service roads that runs across the trail.


----------



## da-bum (Feb 16, 2019)

180 said:


> They just line up with the snow guns



Those are the ones that form whales under the guns, but the last 2 on Twilights seems to be the whole width of the trail, so they are either service roads or are plowed that way so everybody has to go through it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2019)

I really love the new terrain..   I dig running over to the new lot - which is a couple minutes from my house - and riding a few at lunch.    I think the right side of Overlook is my favorite line there - including the rock jump.   There are hardly ever any lines at the lift.   It's super chill over there..   I barely ride anywhere except the North and West sides now..   It's like a new area for me.  Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Sounds like the big rollers that were at the bottom last week got knocked down? My impression was they were there to slow ppl down as they approached the lift.



I think they are just the opposite..  The rollers allow me to gather up some momentum to get to the lift easier...   Kind of perfect actually..


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 4, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I really love the new terrain..   I dig running over to the new lot - which is a couple minutes from my house - and riding a few at lunch.    I think the right side of Overlook is my favorite line there - including the rock jump.   There are hardly ever any lines at the lift.   It's super chill over there..   I barely ride anywhere except the North and West sides now..   It's like a new area for me.  Hell yeah!!!!



Yes. If the trees would just get in play, I'd happily never leave that side.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> Yes. If the trees would just get in play, I'd happily never leave that side.



/\ Truth


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn I love riding the new terrain at lunch...
I can change - drive to the parking lot - get 4 or 5 runs in - be back in an hour to work..
It's a game changer for me.  Closer to 1.5 hours to get some runs in from the front face parking lot..
Today there were 3 cars there..  so good...


----------



## catskillman (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone know why the west side and the Zepher have been closed for 2 days with no end in site?

The mtn states this in their daily update for a couple of days now.

*Please N**ote:** Hunter West, with the exception of Way Out, and the Zephyr Express will be closed again today and at least through tomorrow.* We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift has been reopened.​


----------



## zyk (Mar 6, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Anyone know why the west side and the Zepher have been closed for 2 days with no end in site?
> 
> The mtn states this in their daily update for a couple of days now.
> 
> *Please N**ote:** Hunter West, with the exception of Way Out, and the Zephyr Express will be closed again today and at least through tomorrow.* We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift has been reopened.​



Hopefully there is a good reason (Claire's was not great Monday so maybe conditions?) And not a harbinger of things to come next year.  With the new expansion the west side was further neglected this year and with the west to North runout trail not running the zephyr midweek is a real possibility


----------



## catskillman (Mar 8, 2019)

zyk said:


> Hopefully there is a good reason (Claire's was not great Monday so maybe conditions?) And not a harbinger of things to come next year.  With the new expansion the west side was further neglected this year and with the west to North runout trail not running the zephyr midweek is a real possibility



*From today's email... must be conditions related, or at least they want us to think that.

Please Note: Hunter West, with the exception of Way Out, and the Zephyr Express will be closed again today*. We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift have been reopened. At this time, ​*we expect another update later in the day from ski patrol and our grooming teams regarding Hunter West’s terrain.* Please check our afternoon snow report for the latest details

​


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2019)

catskillman said:


> *From today's email... must be conditions related, or at least they want us to think that.
> 
> Please Note: Hunter West, with the exception of Way Out, and the Zephyr Express will be closed again today*. We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift have been reopened. At this time, ​*we expect another update later in the day from ski patrol and our grooming teams regarding Hunter West’s terrain.* Please check our afternoon snow report for the latest details
> 
> ​



Reading between the lines.... There's a bunch of snow and bumps on Hunter West. It's bulletproof right now and not safe for mere mortals. It's supposed to warm up tomorrow and beyond. We'd rather keep the bumps as opposed to knock them down and create a bunch of flat, frozen granular for a few folks today....


----------



## catskillman (Mar 8, 2019)

Maintenance issue on the guad...... confirmed today in the bar..........

BUT - their email today implied it was ski -patrol related which they are not happy with...._We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift have been reopened. At this time,_​*we expect another update later in the day from ski patrol and our grooming teams regarding Hunter West’s terrain.*


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 8, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Maintenance issue on the guad...... confirmed today in the bar..........
> 
> BUT - their email today implied it was ski -patrol related which they are not happy with...._We thank you for your patience during this time and we will make clear to our guests when Hunter West’s terrain and lift have been reopened. At this time,_​*we expect another update later in the day from ski patrol and our grooming teams regarding Hunter West’s terrain.*



Time to get Poma to look at the damn lift.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 9, 2019)

Today's email - *We plan to open Hunter West and Clair’s Way later this morning*. Please check back here for opening times. We will keep you updated as more information becomes available. 

 Also - paragraph #1 states "The forecast for today predicts sunny skies in the morning and partly cloudy skies in the afternoon"

paragraph # 3 Hit the slopes with us to enjoy ​*ideal coverage across the mountain and sunshine all day long.*​*snowfall is expected to begin late tonight and last into Sunday*, potentially dropping off ​*2-4 inches of fresh snow!*

BY the way - if you check The Summit weather station for Hunter Mountain on weather underground it has the cloudy weather beginning at noon today.  I guess they just mean the sun will be UP all day, not sunshine.  They also neglect to tell you that that snow is turning to rain at 11 tomorrow per their weather station 

Who writes these things? and obviously things are never fact checked or proofread!  

​


----------



## RichT (Mar 9, 2019)

I heard bulletproof is the reason, also heard (not sure it's true) but someone pooched it fell, got real hurt, skipatrol had to risk their well being to get him, cops arrested him at the hospital.


----------



## skiur (Mar 9, 2019)

RichT said:


> I heard bulletproof is the reason, also heard (not sure it's true) but someone pooched it fell, got real hurt, skipatrol had to risk their well being to get him, cops arrested him at the hospital.



I find that hard to believe he was arrested.  The back of your ticket says you can lose your pass by skiing closed trails but says nothing about it being an arrestable offense.  I have to call BS on the arrest.


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2019)

Clairs was pretty good today in the sun ALL DAY. Edges soft as usual.


----------



## jg17 (Mar 10, 2019)

So does anyone know what the deal is with Sleepy Hollow? It's odd that it's been closed after an incident, when Twilight and Rip's were reopened after high profile incidents. Maybe there's some odd topographical issue that they need to fix in the off season? Pure speculation, but I can't think of any other reason.


----------



## RichT (Mar 10, 2019)

jg17 said:


> So does anyone know what the deal is with Sleepy Hollow? It's odd that it's been closed after an incident, when Twilight and Rip's were reopened after high profile incidents. Maybe there's some odd topographical issue that they need to fix in the off season? Pure speculation, but I can't think of any other reason.



There's a very good reason..........no fence on skiers right, meaning if you go off trail your headed down a 50 foot very steep hill with trees and rocks along the way.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 10, 2019)

RichT said:


> There's a very good reason..........no fence on skiers right, meaning if you go off trail your headed down a 50 foot very steep hill with trees and rocks along the way.



Yep


----------



## catskillman (Mar 10, 2019)

skiur said:


> I find that hard to believe he was arrested.  The back of your ticket says you can lose your pass by skiing closed trails but says nothing about it being an arrestable offense.  I have to call BS on the arrest.



And Blue Boy got his pass back - he poached but did not get hurt..........


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2019)

Man, another sad situation at Hunter.  

https://oldies935.iheart.com/featur...hird-skier-dies-at-hunter-mountain-this-year/

All three on the new terrain.  Awful for the victims and the first responders. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 11, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Man, another sad situation at Hunter.
> 
> https://oldies935.iheart.com/featur...hird-skier-dies-at-hunter-mountain-this-year/
> 
> ...



Time to Make these Black Diamonds....


----------



## catskillman (Mar 11, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Time to Make these Black Diamonds....




They should have been all along.  Management just wanted to open them quick for the season and neglected to put up fences, temp fences etc. in the rush to get them open.

AND - there was not a soul that watched those trails get cut, worked on the trails etc etc etc...........that said any of them were not black trails.

I can't imagine what their insurance bill is going to be if they can even get coverage........Management issue. 

I would put money on it that Russ has not skied these trails, as he is a low intermediate skier at best and never leaves his office.  He is really hiding now.

I could go on and on......


----------



## kingslug (Mar 11, 2019)

Guess i was..and all of us was right...fucking marketing deciding whats what


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 11, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guess i was..and all of us was right...fucking marketing deciding whats what



In for “I survived Hunter North” tees


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2019)

Better than  "The Hunter 6 pack..get off it if you can"


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 12, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guess i was..and all of us was right...fucking marketing deciding whats what



Happens all the time. Then they expect others to fix the mess....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2019)

I can't imagine being the parent of a kid who kisses you goodbye to go have a fun day on the slopes and then get the phone call later that night. My heart goes out to his family. R.I.P.



andrec10 said:


> Time to Make these Black Diamonds....



Agreed. My TR noted that pitch.



kingslug said:


> Better than  "The Hunter 6 pack..get off it if you can"



I found that getting off was easy- it was getting on that was tricky, what with how fast the chair comes around for the 90' load.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 12, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guess i was..and all of us was right...fucking marketing deciding whats what




Exactly - how do they live with themselves and sleep at night.  Although marketing did not label those trails blue, so I guess management must be getting counseling about this as they ignored the facts........


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2019)

Changing the trail ratings will help but that is not going to stop this.

Those trails need some design remediation. Not big things but obviously causing problems.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2019)

In the  old days of racing ,drivers were killed at an alarming rate. They would go off into the woods..and die. Now they have barriers to prevent that...hmm..what an amazing idea. A gate to go in the woods that is either open..or closed and problem solved. A lot easier than re pitching anything.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2019)

Hopefully nothing else happens..but this weekend will be a shiney one..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2019)

kingslug said:


> In the  old days of racing ,drivers were killed at an alarming rate. They would go off into the woods..and die. Now they have barriers to prevent that...hmm..what an amazing idea. A gate to go in the woods that is either open..or closed and problem solved. A lot easier than re pitching anything.


The biggest issue with netting, and this is from the perspective of a racer parent who has spent countless days on fence lined trails and doing maintenance on fencing, is you have to keep moving it and adjusting it as base depths change, people (or even mountain ops equipment) hit it/get tangled in it, ice/wind storms do damage to it, etc, etc, etc. And if you've ever rolled or worked on a section of B-netting (the roughly 4 foot tall fencing with what looks like slalom gates it's mounted on) they're 50 ft long, and not an easy thing to move and reset, and the A-netting, the much taller (usually 15 feet or so) mounted to a fixed overhead pole and also anchored at the ground level, and because of cost is generally found only along certain sections of trails used for World Cup and various other high level speed event race trails.

The manpower logistics to wide use trail edge netting isn't insignificant by any means.

In the case of Hunter North, where I know some of the crew who was behind the layout and building and shaping of the trails, their intentions were to create some trails that they'd like to ski and ride themselves as well as the general public. It seems like in this case a multitude of factors from how a trail skis/rides to the general masses with feet of snow and many groomer passes, add in numerous skiers and riders of all abilities, variable weather and lighting conditions, etc, etc, etc and the potential for unfortunate events can happen.

I'm guessing that Peak/Hunter was already planning on making some grading changes to the new terrain at Hunter North after it's first season of snow and customer use and having seen first-hand how their design of the trails, snow retention, drainage, etc, etc, etc actually went vs how they thought/hoped it would. They're may be some extra reworking of certain trails or parts of this off season now

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RichT (Mar 12, 2019)

drjeff said:


> The biggest issue with netting, and this is from the perspective of a racer parent who has spent countless days on fence lined trails and doing maintenance on fencing, is you have to keep moving it and adjusting it as base depths change, people (or even mountain ops equipment) hit it/get tangled in it, ice/wind storms do damage to it, etc, etc, etc. And if you've ever rolled or worked on a section of B-netting (the roughly 4 foot tall fencing with what looks like slalom gates it's mounted on) they're 50 ft long, and not an easy thing to move and reset, and the A-netting, the much taller (usually 15 feet or so) mounted to a fixed overhead pole and also anchored at the ground level, and because of cost is generally found only along certain sections of trails used for World Cup and various other high level speed event race trails.
> 
> The manpower logistics to wide use trail edge netting isn't insignificant by any means.
> 
> ...



First on the list would be to move the lift to where it should have been placed in the first place, next to the sixpack! Then redo Wayout, then WhiteCloud..................


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2019)

Its just tragic that 3 people have died there...i redesign things all the time in my business..usualy before people die..life safety is a big part of my job.
Theres a million things we could talk/ debate about this. Im sure they had no idea this would happen..but they arent conceding to certain facts. Yet.


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 12, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Its just tragic that 3 people have died there...i redesign things all the time in my business..usualy before people die..life safety is a big part of my job.
> Theres a million things we could talk/ debate about this. Im sure they had no idea this would happen..but they arent conceding to certain facts. Yet.



What are these “facts”?


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 12, 2019)

kingslug said:


> In the  old days of racing ,drivers were killed at an alarming rate. They would go off into the woods..and die. Now they have barriers to prevent that...hmm..what an amazing idea. A gate to go in the woods that is either open..or closed and problem solved. A lot easier than re pitching anything.



Barriers along all ski trails? That would be such an eyesore and imo a total buzzkill. I like my ski experience to be a little bit more natural and akin to being in the great outdoors.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2019)

Facts that have been learned about the trail..It pretty much sends you into the woods if you fall and slide fast enough.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 13, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Facts that have been learned about the trail..It pretty much sends you into the woods if you fall and slide fast enough.



That can happen with any trail with a pitch and a curve.  I tried these trails out, I didn't think as a trail, they were dangerous .   I agree the rating should be expert and the unload area is poorly situated .


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2019)

True..but I have found the level of skier going down this trail was less than stellar. When it first opened it was pretty icy and bumped up..I have never seen so many yard sales and people side slipping down. I called it right there. I don't see this at other places. The sheer amount of people going down was incredible. We all drop some serious lines at different places through the season, a few crashes here and there. I've been going to Hunter a long time, though not as much now, it was insane. Yet I will still go there.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> Barriers along all ski trails? That would be such an eyesore and imo a total buzzkill. I like my ski experience to be a little bit more natural and akin to being in the great outdoors.



Clearly you have never skied at Hunter. There is nothing "natural" about it. Most of the trails have been blasted into the sides of the mountain which is very steep. The new area is the same although some of the trails flow a bit more down the fall line.

For someone used to the openness of the mountains out west you would literally feel boxed in at Hunter. Without fences you might consider it an eyesore.


----------



## da-bum (Mar 14, 2019)

I do have to say with Peak, the fact that they don't make as much snow leaves a bit of cliff side fence sticking out, as opposed to pretty much invisible back in the old days, plus they groom it so that there is a little lip on the edge of the trail, so if you do slide toward the edge, it will stop you instead of you going over it.


----------



## tamedog (Mar 15, 2019)

da-bum said:


> they groom it so that there is a little lip on the edge of the trail, so if you do slide toward the edge, it will stop you instead of you going over it.



I wonder why don't they don't groom the trails on north this way, like they do on skiers right of east side drive/hellgate. forget fences and nets..


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2019)

da-bum said:


> I do have to say with Peak, the fact that they don't make as much snow leaves a bit of cliff side fence sticking out, as opposed to pretty much invisible back in the old days, plus they groom it so that there is a little lip on the edge of the trail, so if you do slide toward the edge, it will stop you instead of you going over it.



Actually it is more likely that you would get wedged between the fence and the snow rather than go over the fence.

That is exactly what happened to a friend of mine 2 years ago on Cliff. He was skiing the bumps on the fence line side of Cliff and got in the backseat. Next thing he was straight lining it between the snow and the fence. Tore his gloves to shreds stopping himself.

Freaked me out because I passed him going down the Cliff side, stopped at the halfway point to see where he was and he was gone.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 18, 2019)

Fact - advanced intermediate and expert trails are hard for some people and inherently dangerous..   Which makes them fun...

Deal with it and take some lessons...  Or stay the fuck off....


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2019)

The fence at the top of Wayout is now part of my right side turns.  All  the loose snow piles up there. How about the time a bear walked up between the fence and trail on the Cliff, seen that a few times.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2019)

Sadly that bear is gone...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 18, 2019)

Overlook video - nice intermediate trail... 
http://youtu.be/dnRDwaNjQfE


Twilight video- great intermediate pitch..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5tu6mJFOmc


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like those vids are from today by the conditions, granted video will never be as crisp at the eye but I’m not seeing a real issue with either trail, a few spots I can’t tell if I’m looking at ice or shadow but I’m sure it’s a little more discernible in person.  Hard to tell about pitch and how the sides are groomed so I guess I could see how people get fucked up? Idk I gotta see hunter north for myself, may not happen this season though, I’m looking to VT for the rest of my season minus Wednesday at Bell.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 18, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Looks like those vids are from today by the conditions, granted video will never be as crisp at the eye but I’m not seeing a real issue with either trail, a few spots I can’t tell if I’m looking at ice or shadow but I’m sure it’s a little more discernible in person.  Hard to tell about pitch and how the sides are groomed so I guess I could see how people get fucked up? Idk I gotta see hunter north for myself, may not happen this season though, I’m looking to VT for the rest of my season minus Wednesday at Bell.



Taken today at lunch ...  It's late season - It hasn't really snowed.  The surface isn't as nice as it's been but it's 100% skiable with patches you just see and avoid.   I love hitting these trails at lunch.  It's perfect for me to just get out and blow off some steam for 45 minutes..


----------



## John9 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you for posting those videos.  These look like trails i would enjoy skiing. watched them several times, did not see any about them that looked outside the range on the higher end of a regular blue, or a blue black. 
Compared to other ski areas I am familiar with, these would both be blue black and or black. I understand Hunter is a steeper catskill mountain in general,  and ratings are relative.

I am aware that video tends to make trails look less steep than they really are, even with that effect I could see the steepness. If Hunter wanted to expand true middle of the road intermediate terrain, this is not it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

John9 said:


> Thank you for posting those videos.  These look like trails i would enjoy skiing. watched them several times, did not see any about them that looked outside the range on the higher end of a regular blue, or a blue black.
> Compared to other ski areas I am familiar with, these would both be blue black and or black. I understand Hunter is a steeper catskill mountain in general,  and ratings are relative.
> 
> I am aware that video tends to make trails look less steep than they really are, even with that effect I could see the steepness. If Hunter wanted to expand true middle of the road intermediate terrain, this is not it.



It's simply advanced intermediate terrain


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 19, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Taken today at lunch ...  It's late season - It hasn't really snowed.  The surface isn't as nice as it's been but it's 100% skiable with patches you just see and avoid.   I love hitting these trails at lunch.  It's perfect for me to just get out and blow off some steam for 45 minutes..


These videos are great. I've been waiting for someone to post something like this. I haven't been able to get there this season to see them in person. They don't look anything crazy and are much wider than I thought. Nice long run-outs at the bottom. Perfect cruising trails.


----------



## kendo (Mar 19, 2019)

Agree with F_C the North trails are advanced intermediate terrain.  Have really enjoyed skiing them this year.  

Think the biggest contributor to increase in accidents (or near accidents) are skiers and boarders using Ski Tracker or other apps that promote max speed recording and lack of Hunter staff for on trail safety enforcement.   From the app store:   

_Ski Tracker includes the following features:
- measure and recording the maximum skiing speed.
- special feature "Fast Ride" to make a separate measurement of maximum speed, time and distance to any section and time.
- (and more . . .)_


Listened to a couple teens on the lift comparing their max speed on the Belt at 46mph.   They were hoping to hit 50+ by the end of the day.  One was afraid of what would happen if he caught an edge at max speed.  It was a weekday with minimal skiers (like in F_C's videos) but I would not like to be around them when they're straight lining any slope. 

Have skied Hunter, Stowe and Telluride this year and mostly Hunter & Stowe in recent years.  Rarely see Hunter staff or patrol on slope and have been nearly run over too many times (unfortunately never by BBoy!) on Ike, Racers and the Mainline.  

Telluride has staff in yellow coats at many places on the mtn ensuring skiers respect signage for trail merge, slow zones, lift queues, lift unloading zones, etc.  Likely not going to renew my Traveler pass for another year and will leave Hunter to others.


----------



## tamedog (Mar 19, 2019)

that's a very interesting and valid point you bring up regarding the speed tracking phone apps


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm hoping to squeeze a few in today - 
I'll check the angles with my trusty slopemeter - just gotta find it...


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2019)

Conditions at Greek were uber fast the last two weekends. I was tempted to download a tracking app to see just how fast, but I knew I'd be tempted to better my top speed. Only bad things can result from this regardless of having the trail to yourself, or not.

There is a regular at Greek who normally straight lines trails whenever possible. He's a retired engineer, and is anal about, number of runs, vertical, top speed, he claims 84mph, I'm highly dubious, waffles eaten. Well, probably not the last one. He keeps spreadsheets of his data, and straight lines to maximize his number of runs. Sounds like fun, huh. Anyway, this season he began teaching in the adaptive program. Mostly just to get a free season's pass. When I've seen him lately from the chair he's actually making turns. Maybe teaching has taught him something.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

According to my tracker - I average about 49 mph on a snowboard for my top speed..  and 25 for average speed.   But I never purposely try to go faster..


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2019)

The minute you start quantifying something..the minute you start trying to improve it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

kingslug said:


> The minute you start quantifying something..the minute you start trying to improve it.



Disagree - sometimes we non-type IIs do it for the curiosity..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Conditions at Greek were uber fast the last two weekends. I was tempted to download a tracking app to see just how fast, but I knew I'd be tempted to better my top speed. Only bad things can result from this regardless of having the trail to yourself, or not.
> 
> There is a regular at Greek who normally straight lines trails whenever possible. He's a retired engineer, and is anal about, number of runs, vertical, top speed, he claims 84mph, I'm highly dubious, waffles eaten. Well, probably not the last one. He keeps spreadsheets of his data, and straight lines to maximize his number of runs. Sounds like fun, huh. Anyway, this season he began teaching in the adaptive program. Mostly just to get a free season's pass. When I've seen him lately from the chair he's actually making turns. Maybe teaching has taught him something.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



When you take into account the max speeds, as recorded with reliable radar guns, not phone based GPS apps, on the world cup circuit, on some long, seriously steep, fully iced down courses, on skis that are prepared by technicians with an unlimited wax budget and the athlete's wearing form fitting race suits and who have spent countless hours in the off season in wind tunnels to further home their tucks into the most aerodynamic positions possible rarely hits over 84 mph except for Wengen and Kitzbuhl generally, that a recreational skier, on the hill the size Greek, can hit 84, can certainly be taken with a grain of salt.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

yup..   How can it be totally accurate?


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2019)

when I use to record, my ski tracks regularly said I exceeded 70 at the bottom of Clairs


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2019)

drjeff said:


> When you take into account the max speeds, as recorded with reliable radar guns, not phone based GPS apps, on the world cup circuit, on some long, seriously steep, fully iced down courses, on skis that are prepared by technicians with an unlimited wax budget and the athlete's wearing form fitting race suits and who have spent countless hours in the off season in wind tunnels to further home their tucks into the most aerodynamic positions possible rarely hits over 84 mph except for Wengen and Kitzbuhl generally, that a recreational skier, on the hill the size Greek, can hit 84, can certainly be taken with a grain of salt.....



A grain?!, Lol. I told him I didn't think Bode Miller in a race suit could hit 80 at Greek. "Oh no, I've checked it against my car speedometer, it's accurate." I thought you were an engineer? Must've been a chemical engineer. 

It just seems boring to me, to each his own, I guess. He would ask our mutual friend on the chair when he saw me on the ungroomed side of a trail, "Why would anyone want to ski over there?" As far as danger goes, I would say he's in complete control 99.5% of the time. I have seen him bobble a little from something in the trail a couple times. Even if he hit 60, which is reasonable, hitting anything solid with your body at that speed would surely result in serious injury, or death. He's probably less at risk than someone who skis the edge of the trails at a good clip making turns. The trees are right there, and the chance of catching an edge is much greater than not turning at all, or only when necessary.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 19, 2019)

180 said:


> when I use to record, my ski tracks regularly said I exceeded 70 at the bottom of Clairs



Were you skiing with Kenny, Toby or Holinda?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 19, 2019)

Ski Tracks Rocks !!!


----------



## RichT (Mar 19, 2019)

*Very accurate indeed*

Very accurate indeed


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 24818 Ski Tracks Rocks !!!


Late July skiing rocks! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 19, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Late July skiing rocks!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Haha, Crap... Tucks straight line story won't work . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vILFdbpZ6lg


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2019)

RichT said:


> Very accurate indeed


Wow! Broke the sound barrier, impressive.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Mar 19, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Wow! Broke the sound barrier, impressive.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


While drinking Dunkin’ Donuts coffee and texting


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe FC's doing 40's and 50's ,but it's funny how certain areas are prone to errors . My newer phone does a better job of tracking ground trace but sometimes just gets bad signal I guess . A couple lazy circles at 47MPH and it cuts off twice


----------



## lerops (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, sometimes the effect is opposite. 

A couple of years ago I was skiing in Switzerland, wide open and empty trails, great conditions, etc. I recorded as usual. The max speed was just shy of 60mph. But it did not mean anything to me. 

Fast forward, the next year I was watching the Olympics Women’s Downhill. They show max speed for the skiers, and one of the contenders had 62 mph, and I remembered what I recorded. I was terrified, a year after skiing that run. Since then, my max is around 40mph. I should not be skiing that fast. 

So the app helped me with my calibration. Not everybody tries to beat their “best”. Because that was my worst, not best. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone ever attain Tunaspeed on one of those things?


----------



## skiur (Mar 20, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Anyone ever attain Tunaspeed on one of those things?



What happen to him?  Have not seen him post in a while.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2019)

skiur said:


> What happen to him?  Have not seen him post in a while.



If I recall correctly, the old "new baby in the house" thing is very likely consuming much more of his time than in the past right now


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2019)

He messaged me in the fall that he was leaving the forums.  He didn't care for some of the arguments he was getting into.  

Hopefully he's had a good season and changes his mind some day and returns. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2019)

Hunter North is looking good on the first day of spring.. Hoping it can stay open for a couple more weeks..  The sun exposure is going to be sweeeeeet... I think they have enough snow for a runout for a while...  fingers crossed..   Going to suck when it closes - I haven't been to the main area since December...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hunter North is looking good on the first day of spring.. Hoping it can stay open for a couple more weeks..  The sun exposure is going to be sweeeeeet... I think they have enough snow for a runout for a while...  fingers crossed..   Going to suck when it closes - I haven't been to the main area since December...



Wait, you haven't been to the main side since December. You regularly lap Hunter North. And you haven't died?? It must mean that you're either the luckiest person walking the face of the Earth, or you have a great deal of common sense and adjust your riding for the conditions on any given day.....  ;-)

Glad you've been enjoying the investment that the mutual parent company of our respective home resorts put into Hunter! Let's hope that they continue to invest, and I am looking forward to getting my kids into some races in the Catskills next year and using my Peak Pass at Hunter to check out Hunter North for myself next season!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 20, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Wait, you haven't been to the main side since December. You regularly lap Hunter North. And you haven't died?? It must mean that you're either the luckiest person walking the face of the Earth, or you have a great deal of common sense and adjust your riding for the conditions on any given day.....  ;-)
> 
> Glad you've been enjoying the investment that the mutual parent company of our respective home resorts put into Hunter! Let's hope that they continue to invest, and I am looking forward to getting my kids into some races in the Catskills next year and using my Peak Pass at Hunter to check out Hunter North for myself next season!



The lot is always empty and 2 minutes from my place.. 
I can get in 5 or 6 runs during lunch and i don't have to deal with the front area parking.
It's really a nice area.  I like trails that bend with pitch.  The sun hits it really nicely at noon which is perfect.  I bet the next couple weeks are going to be awesome!!!   The runout has a couple whales that they can use to keep it open for a while..

it's really been a game changer for me and got me back into riding consistently..


----------



## urungus (Mar 20, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> He messaged me in the fall that he was leaving the forums.  He didn't care for some of the arguments he was getting into.
> 
> Hopefully he's had a good season and changes his mind some day and returns.[/URL]



Hope tuna comes back, his posts on skiing on the cheap saved me $$$ and we need more peeps from Western Mass.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hunter North is looking good on the first day of spring.. Hoping it can stay open for a couple more weeks..  The sun exposure is going to be sweeeeeet... I think they have enough snow for a runout for a while...  fingers crossed..   Going to suck when it closes - I haven't been to the main area since December...



So you don't even ski the front face?  I like that racer edge trail on the front.  And there is another one next to it that is pretty good....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> So you don't even ski the front face?  I like that racer edge trail on the front.  And there is another one next to it that is pretty good....



I love Racers Edge...
But...
When I have an hour to ride - I do not.   Takes too long to get to the main lot and to the chair.
I may slip over to the West and hit Clairs but generally I stay on North and just get as many runs in as I can..
It's awesome


----------



## tamedog (Mar 21, 2019)

I agree 100%. I never was the biggest fan of Hunter Mtn, but I've been loving it this year with that North lot. It feels like an entirely different mountain over there. The trails were great yesterday with the sun blazing!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 21, 2019)

tamedog said:


> I agree 100%. I never was the biggest fan of Hunter Mtn, but I've been loving it this year with that North lot. It feels like an entirely different mountain over there. The trails were great yesterday with the sun blazing!



Yesterday was great for the hour that I rode... hahaha..
I'm seeing the trails bathed in sun until the lifts stop turning.   Going to be awesome over the next couple weeks..


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2019)

If only Skip and TF would leave a few bumps


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I love Racers Edge...
> But...
> When I have an hour to ride - I do not.   Takes too long to get to the main lot and to the chair.
> I may slip over to the West and hit Clairs but generally I stay on North and just get as many runs in as I can..
> It's awesome


Oh - got you - thought your were talking about a half or full day session...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

tamedog said:


> I agree 100%. I never was the biggest fan of Hunter Mtn, but I've been loving it this year with that North lot. It feels like an entirely different mountain over there. The trails were great yesterday with the sun blazing!



That's an interesting comment...

Yesterday, me and a buddy choose belleayre over hunter.  One reason was. they were reporting more snow, but the other - and a reason I've made this decision in the past - is, Hunter sometimes feels more like going to the mall than going skiing.  You now what I mean?  Iike, it's skiing in that you are sliding down  mountain,   but it doesn't give you that sense of being out in nature, and that isolation and solitude....Not that you are all alone at Belleayre, but there are a bunch of trails and glades that give you some peace and quite...So while I happen to thing Hunter has an overall better assortment of challenging terrain, I often choose bell over it.

I'm wondering if North changes that?  Trails look narrower, and the remote lot....maybe not the crush of humanity the main face is?  

Obviously, haven't been there this season to try them out.

How much snow did they get Frdiay>Saturday?


----------



## danimals (Mar 24, 2019)

Hunter one feels like your skiing at a mining operation. 

Hunter north feels like your skiing at somewhere like bellesyre or really anywhere else 

It’s totally different and it’s awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 24, 2019)

danimals said:


> Hunter one feels like your skiing at a mining operation.



That's a strange comment, considering there is nominally no such place as "Hunter One" anymore - and the place that went by that name is the learning area.


----------



## jg17 (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone know why they removed the loading gate arms on the lift? Seems odd that they're gone halfway through the season


----------



## danimals (Mar 24, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> That's a strange comment, considering there is nominally no such place as "Hunter One" anymore - and the place that went by that name is the learning area.



Okay whatever the Main face is called


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da-bum (Mar 24, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Overlook video - nice intermediate trail...
> http://youtu.be/dnRDwaNjQfE
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it is purely the pitch, but the length of it without a gradual runout.  So if someone tries to go for a relatively fast run, they will get faster and faster and before they know it, they are going faster than they feel comfortable with, and are way too fast to control their speed.  On my runs on runs on twilight and overlook, my tracker frequently says I hit 70mph (twilight is easy to do, overlook has those 2 humongous whales right at the base of the headwall that I have to somehow absorb).  Its accuracy is not required, since it is just relative speed comparison (recorded speed is actually much higher, in the mid 80's, but the Trace app seems to throw out spurious readings once it gets uploaded).  When I sometimes try to catch the 6 pack for a final run before it closes at 4pm on a weekday, I would straightline (not quite straightline, but still doing the equiv of super G/DH radius..not quite on ike, I don't want to fly off the jump) down hellgate/broadway/kennedy or ike and my speed would rarely go above 60mph.  All those trails have gradual flattening of the pitch here and there to prevent insane speeds from occurring.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 26, 2019)

Quick question, probably for Funky_Catskills. Is their a ticket agent at Hunter North during the week? The trail map says yes, but I would hate to park there, boot up, and then find out I have to go to the main lodge for tickets on weekdays.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Mar 26, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> That's an interesting comment...
> 
> Yesterday, me and a buddy choose belleayre over hunter.  One reason was. they were reporting more snow, but the other - and a reason I've made this decision in the past - is, Hunter sometimes feels more like going to the mall than going skiing.  You now what I mean?  Iike, it's skiing in that you are sliding down  mountain,   but it doesn't give you that sense of being out in nature, and that isolation and solitude....Not that you are all alone at Belleayre, but there are a bunch of trails and glades that give you some peace and quite...So while I happen to thing Hunter has an overall better assortment of challenging terrain, I often choose bell over it.
> 
> ...



Agree with you. We are ORDA pass holders for the above reasons. Hunter and Belleayre are equidistant from home but I can’t deal with the crowds at hunter, it feels more like an amusement park or mall.

We were at Belleayre Friday and Saturday, they got a foot at the top Friday morning and an additional 4-5” into Saturday. Skied lots of powder both days, natural snow trails woods etc.

Decided to try hunter Sunday since we bought 3x passes at the beginning of the year and only went opening day. When we got there it was sunny but cold and the trails were firm and fast. They reported 10” but there was hardly any fresh on the ground anywhere. It was completely different conditions from Belleayre’s powder/packed powder. Didn’t take long for the front side to soften up, by a little after 10 we were lapping the awesome bumps on lower K.

We checked out the north side around 11 and it was still firm and fast due to the exposure. Our overall impression is that no way should these trials have ever been marked intermediate. Some have weird double fall lines that head towards the woods and they are easily accessible from Belt Parkway. The signage on the mountain still indicates they are blue squares but they are clearly much more difficult than Belt. We had just skied racers and felt that the top section of Twilight after you go under the lift was almost as steep as racers and the conditions were much worse. Easy for an intermediate to get in over their head.

It also felt like there were lots of “hard” obstacles near and adjacent to the trail edge: large trees, snowmaking pipes exposed right next to the the trail, large rocks, trees that were cut and laying next to the trail in dangerous ways, etc. If one were to go off into the woods they would certainly be hitting hard stuff. I thought about how this is different from other mountains and it seems like other places have more “soft” things to hit at the edge of a trail - small growth, bushes, small trees, firs that have smaller branches and can act as a sort of cushion if you hit them.

With that said I’m a fan of personal liability and if someone goes into the woods it was their fault. However, it seems like the implementation of the new north side was rushed and doesn’t feel like a polished job. The steepness and exposure combine to create trail conditions that are likely firm and fast a lot of the time, and the blue square invites gapers in. We headed back to the north side around 1:30 and it was still firm and fast, on one of the softest/best days of the year. Meanwhile friends were at Belleayre and it was soft packed powder from the start that softened even more.

The new 6 pack over there is nice, fast, can get a lot of runs/vertical in a short time. But for us, the conditions are typically better at Belleayre, so that’s where we’ll stay. We do have one more ticket to hunter this year that will either get used after Bell closes or it will probably go to waste. I also didn’t like how every trail had a ~18” wall groomed in the side of it to keep people away from the edges. I understand why they need to do it but it makes the trail narrower and prevents escape from out of control skiers. Plus the berms are usually where the nice snow is!

Just my opinion, but I won’t be back for more than the occasional visit as I do like the steeps. Clearly Hunter has a corner on the city market; I heard more foreign languages spoken and accents in one day than I’ve heard all year at Bell. There were also way more people there, and Sunday was not a crowded day in terms of hunter crowds.


----------



## zyk (Mar 26, 2019)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Quick question, probably for Funky_Catskills. Is their a ticket agent at Hunter North during the week? The trail map says yes, but I would hate to park there, boot up, and then find out I have to go to the main lodge for tickets on weekdays.



Lately there has not been anyone when I have been there.  Earlier in the season there was someone but that seemed to end several weeks ago.


----------



## 180 (Mar 26, 2019)

They rarely check tickets there.  Rumor has it RFID and gates are coming so they can verify ticket sales for the inevitable acquisition by Vail or Altera


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks. Another question. Any opinions on Van Winkles restaurant? Would it even be open for a midweek lunch? Are there other options besides the standard base lodge cafeteria?


----------



## jamesbond006 (Mar 27, 2019)

just go to mcdonalds


----------



## catskillman (Mar 27, 2019)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Thanks. Another question. Any opinions on Van Winkles restaurant? Would it even be open for a midweek lunch? Are there other options besides the standard base lodge cafeteria?



Van Winkles is only open on Sat & Sun.  Try Scotties at the summit over the base lodge.


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 27, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Van Winkles is only open on Sat & Sun.  Try Scotties at the summit over the base lodge.



Ahh used to ski Hunter all the time. Having beers at Van Winkles was the best. Great burgers too. Gotta go back some day to see the North area.


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 27, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Van Winkles is only open on Sat & Sun.  Try Scotties at the summit over the base lodge.



Chances are that Scottie's would be closed on late-season weekdays too, right? I don't think it's been open every weekday that I've been up there.
There's the new, _slightly_ more upscale sit-down place in the lodge where the sushi restaurant used to be. That seems a slightly better option than the caff, which I'm not really a big fan of either.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 27, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> Chances are that Scottie's would be closed on late-season weekdays too, right? I don't think it's been open every weekday that I've been up there.
> There's the new, _slightly_ more upscale sit-down place in the lodge where the sushi restaurant used to be. That seems a slightly better option than the caff, which I'm not really a big fan of either.



no - scotties is in the summit lodge - top of the mountain.  has been open every midday I have been there, which has not 
been many this year, but will be there Friday...........  Not cheap but everything is made to order and good.


----------



## 180 (Mar 27, 2019)

best hamburgers


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 27, 2019)

catskillman said:


> no - scotties is in the summit lodge - top of the mountain.  has been open every midday I have been there, which has not
> been many this year, but will be there Friday...........  Not cheap but everything is made to order and good.



Good to know. Most of my mid-day skiing was in December and January, and I found it closed a few times. Maybe just an early season thing.


----------



## drewfidelic (Mar 28, 2019)

I was at Hunter this Tuesday and Scotty’s was closed. Only skiing weekends otherwise this year, I almost forgot how good Hunter is on weekdays.


----------



## 180 (Mar 28, 2019)

Scotty told me last week at the Bump Comp that he hopes to do one more Saturday.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 31, 2019)

I was there Friday.  Hunter North was closed!  The coverage looked great from the lift, wayout was open, and not a bit of ice.

Asked the lift attendant why it was closed and he said because of ice !!!! It was 50 out and no sign of ice anywhere on the mountain.  The road from wayout to the 6 pack will most likely be closed today as there was no snow, just a very thin layer of slush.  

The mountain has lost a lot of snow, and I do not know how they can expect to sell future tickets if they do not open terrain, and the conditions do not match their typo ridden and false emails.  It is comical.  Obviously noone re reads them or proof reads them.  

This weeks were amusing.  I believe it was thursday that was the best.  When 1 paragraph contradicted the next.  And they said in the afternoon when temps went up the conditions they described were the same as the the morning ones in the prior paragraph.


----------



## 180 (Mar 31, 2019)

Wrong. North opened at noon.  Saturday was nice as well.  Great deck partying.


----------



## danimals (Mar 31, 2019)

catskillman said:


> I was there Friday.  Hunter North was closed!  The coverage looked great from the lift, wayout was open, and not a bit of ice.
> 
> Asked the lift attendant why it was closed and he said because of ice !!!! It was 50 out and no sign of ice anywhere on the mountain.  The road from wayout to the 6 pack will most likely be closed today as there was no snow, just a very thin layer of slush.
> 
> ...



That’s unfortunate to hear. I was hoping they would be open until the 11th as that’s my next day off and would love to get to the mountains one last time. Worst case scenario I’ll hoof it to mt snow.

I’m curious to see how long the north trails hold snow. They could run a bare bones late season operation with a few food carts or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 31, 2019)

danimals said:


> That’s unfortunate to hear. I was hoping they would be open until the 11th as that’s my next day off and would love to get to the mountains one last time. Worst case scenario I’ll hoof it to mt snow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would expect next Sunday to be the last day of the season at Hunter.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 31, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Asked the lift attendant why it was closed and he said because of ice !!!! It was 50 out and no sign of ice anywhere on the mountain.  The road from wayout to the 6 pack will most likely be closed today as there was no snow, just a very thin layer of slush.


  Wayout is just as shady/icy as the North trails, probably more, so by his logic they should've closed it as well- his explanation doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## danimals (Mar 31, 2019)

Lift attendant probably had no clue...just what patrol told em to say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Mar 31, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Wayout is just as shady/icy as the North trails, probably more, so by his logic they should've closed it as well- his explanation doesn't make much sense to me.



Agreed.  Wayout was soft as could be.

Someone on here said it opened about 12:30.  Why they waited makes no sense at all.  There was no ice and the coverage was great.  Much better than the runout from Wayout.

  No one can understand the mountains logic on anything anymore.  I think the emails and snow report would be more accurate if someone in St Louis wrote them using a drone.  The website never matches the printed report they post, and what is actually open often matches neither....


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 31, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Agreed.  Wayout was soft as could be.
> 
> Someone on here said it opened about 12:30.  Why they waited makes no sense at all.  There was no ice and the coverage was great.  Much better than the runout from Wayout.
> 
> No one can understand the mountains logic on anything anymore.  I think the emails and snow report would be more accurate if someone in St Louis wrote them using a drone.  The website never matches the printed report they post, and what is actually open often matches neither....



Speaking of drones, do any mountains allow them? What about a tracking drone that was also tethered to the rider? I saw footage from a “kite” drone the other day and it actually works/looks really good.  I’d love to get one but knowing they’re banned at most mountains is what keeps me from pulling the trigger


----------



## danimals (Mar 31, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Speaking of drones, do any mountains allow them? What about a tracking drone that was also tethered to the rider? I saw footage from a “kite” drone the other day and it actually works/looks really good.  I’d love to get one but knowing they’re banned at most mountains is what keeps me from pulling the trigger



A 360 cam looks like a drone following you closely as it even blocks out the pole it’s on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 31, 2019)

danimals said:


> A 360 cam looks like a drone following you closely as it even blocks out the pole it’s on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The drone I’m looking a  flies anywhere from 5-50 yards back and shoots with 4 lenses at staggered zooms, plus a slow-mo so you can “add” real digital zoom in post... aka gnarwal McGarwal footage


----------



## catskillman (Apr 3, 2019)

Breaking news from Hunter's morning email !!!

_*"Please be aware that Ski Patrol is currently assessing Hunter North and Hunter West. If conditions allow, we anticipate Overlook and Rusk Road will be open on Hunter North along with the Northern Express. Please stay tuned for opening times on Twilight and Rip’s Return as well as Wayout on Hunter West."*_


Apparently they still don't understand it's difficult to get to Rusk Road unless Wayout (or at least Clair's) is open. 

How do these people still have a job??  The obviously do not ride/ski the mountain they work for.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2019)

kingslug said:


> In the  old days of racing ,drivers were killed at an alarming rate. They would go off into the woods..and die. Now they have barriers to prevent that...hmm..what an amazing idea. A gate to go in the woods that is either open..or closed and problem solved. A lot easier than re pitching anything.



And yet, a fence didn't prevent this young lady's death at Shawnee (though there also are allegations against her boarding school and its racing coach):
https://www.poconorecord.com/news/20190302/shawnee-mountain-ski-area-named-in-wrongful-death-suit

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4117852/15-year-old-boarding-school-student-killed-skiing-Pocono-Mountains-resort.html


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2019)

Hitting anything at high speed can kill you..theres no guarantee of anything. But its better than hitting a tree. But we ski the trees and take our chances. Skiing will never be considered a safe sport. Probably why we like it.


----------



## Tdizzle (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone know the full details on the D Lift chairs being replaced with double chairs? We were wondering if it has anything to do with the incident from a few years ago. They have one double chair on the line now. All week they were clearing brush from under that lift line.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 6, 2019)

Tdizzle said:


> Does anyone know the full details on the D Lift chairs being replaced with double chairs? We were wondering if it has anything to do with the incident from a few years ago. They have one double chair on the line now. All week they were clearing brush from under that lift line.




Like the lift line is  not long enough now - and that lift is painfully slow.  What a mess that will be!


----------



## Tdizzle (Apr 6, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Like the lift line is  not long enough now - and that lift is painfully slow.  What a mess that will be!



People wait in line for that lift? I never go weekends so I only come across that lift open when the 6 pack is closed for wind. The chairs on that lift are really close to the poles, hence the accident in 2014. Swapping them out for doubles would solve that problem. There are certainly older chairs than D out there in the world that are still running. I'm wondering if there might be a new safety requirement.


----------



## jg17 (Apr 7, 2019)

Interesting to change from a triple to a double. Are the rest of the triple chairs still on the line?

Riding D lift is painful, but still better than standing in line. It would be nice to see B lift go detachable and use the current B to replace D. Maybe even throw in a loading carpet and bump up the line speed a bit. Oh well, one can dream...


----------



## catskillman (Apr 7, 2019)

Tdizzle said:


> People wait in line for that lift? I never go weekends so I only come across that lift open when the 6 pack is closed for wind. The chairs on that lift are really close to the poles, hence the accident in 2014. Swapping them out for doubles would solve that problem. There are certainly older chairs than D out there in the world that are still running. I'm wondering if there might be a new safety requirement.



The lift has not been open most of the season.  It will get a line for sure.  When the 6 pack line is insane.  The B lift is also painfully slow, and only takes you to intermediate terrain, the park and one green.  The race trail is always closed.  So when the 6 pack is packed, whidch is every weekend all day, D at least takes to to some black, 1 double idanmond and a couple of blues.


----------



## Tdizzle (Apr 8, 2019)

jg17 said:


> Interesting to change from a triple to a double. Are the rest of the triple chairs still on the line?
> 
> Riding D lift is painful, but still better than standing in line. It would be nice to see B lift go detachable and use the current B to replace D. Maybe even throw in a loading carpet and bump up the line speed a bit. Oh well, one can dream...



They only had one double chair installed on the line in the loading area. Maybe it was a sample to make sure it fit. The new chair does have a footrest, which is nice. I heard from someone else up at Hunter that modern triple chairs are too wide to fit the existing line gauge.


----------



## tamedog (Apr 8, 2019)

I love the D


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 8, 2019)

tamedog said:


> *I love the D*


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2019)

Well - The Northface was a game changer for me.
I rode it a bunch yesterday and got my last turns on it.
My car was one of 2 in the lot.   
The trails/lift were empty too.   And in decent shape.
Just feels like a different place to me since it's not blasted out of the mountain.

It's sad to look up there today and see all that snow with no lift spinning..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2019)

tamedog said:


> I love the D



Same - when all the yahoos are on line for the 6pack..  It's D to F to the summit for me...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 8, 2019)

Hopefully DTF will still be an option in the future!&#55358;&#56600;


----------



## RichT (Apr 9, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Same - when all the yahoos are on line for the 6pack..  It's D to F to the summit for me...



You let the secret out of the bag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamedog (Apr 9, 2019)

way more fun than taking the B to the F


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Apr 9, 2019)

tamedog said:


> way more fun than taking the B to the F



Not as fun as putting the D to the A and B’ing your L all over her Ts


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 9, 2019)

And now we are here.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 9, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Not as fun as putting the D to the A and B’ing your L all over her Ts



I loved taking the D to the G...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 10, 2019)

Sounds like y'all talking about the subways..but yes..the D to the F.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 10, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Sounds like y'all talking about the subways..but yes..the D to the F.



you GOTTA remember the old G chair.. We'd lap Racers Edge from it...
I think it ended up on Hunter One.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 10, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> you GOTTA remember the old G chair.. We'd lap Racers Edge from it...
> I think it ended up on Hunter One.



It did as G2.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 10, 2019)

I miss that chair..    Tucked away on the mountain.  Lifty's would play reggae music...
AND if had that tower in the choke of Racers Edge that messed up intermediates.    
Such a distant memory...


----------



## x10003q (Apr 10, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I miss that chair..    Tucked away on the mountain.  Lifty's would play reggae music...
> AND if had that tower in the choke of Racers Edge that messed up intermediates.
> Such a distant memory...



On crowded weekends, that was the best.


----------



## 180 (Jul 2, 2019)

For those that are waiting,  White Cloud to Huega Connection
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2534833036535314&set=pcb.2534833256535292&type=3&theater


----------



## catskillman (Jul 2, 2019)

180 said:


> For those that are waiting,  White Cloud to Huega Connection
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2534833036535314&set=pcb.2534833256535292&type=3&theater




Nice to have more to ski, but this is a crazy enough spot already, the steep is always icy and people stop at the hairpin and now that is where skiers will be entering from white cloud.  

It can't be an expensive project - short distance to clear and grade.......


----------



## So Inclined (Jul 2, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Nice to have more to ski, but this is a crazy enough spot already, the steep is always icy and people stop at the hairpin and now that is where skiers will be entering from white cloud.



Yeah, you're absolutely right. It looks like they're solving one really bad problem by making a merely-pretty-bad problem down at that hairpin turn.


----------



## benski (Jul 4, 2019)

I guess its so people can ski White cloud and avoid Belt Parkway.


----------



## So Inclined (Jul 4, 2019)

benski said:


> I guess its so people can ski White cloud and avoid Belt Parkway.



Likely it's so they can just open and use White Cloud in some form again. After seeing what they'd wrought by putting in the Hunter North lift, they never opened WC last season - in fact it never looked like they even thought about it. It seemed fair to say that the "old" version of that trail, which funneled down right into the hairiest, iciest part of Belt behind the 6 pack, was never getting used again. Sad in my eyes, because I really liked White Cloud. But I don't like life-threatening injuries to others much less myself, and that seemed like a real possibility there. So at least now we'll get something out of this change.

Edit: on second reading, I see what you mean by "people can ski White Cloud and avoid Belt" - right, and it's a pretty good option to have, especially when Belt is unmanageably crowded.


----------



## RichT (Jul 5, 2019)

If they do the same thing to Drop-off, you could get to the easiest trail on North (after they fix that mess). But you would have to cross the Belt still.


----------



## So Inclined (Jul 5, 2019)

RichT said:


> If they do the same thing to Drop-off, you could get to the easiest trail on North (after they fix that mess). But you would have to cross the Belt still.



CROSS Belt? I have an idea of what that would look like :lol:



https://media.giphy.com/media/xqQ3r1gFJ3d72/giphy.gif


----------



## danimals (Jul 6, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> CROSS Belt? I have an idea of what that would look like :lol:
> 
> View attachment 25333
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/xqQ3r1gFJ3d72/giphy.gif



Killington style tunnel over belt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benski (Jul 9, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> Edit: on second reading, I see what you mean by "people can ski White Cloud and avoid Belt" - right, and it's a pretty good option to have, especially when Belt is unmanageably crowded.



Belt is the hardest trail I have ever skied. Harder than Paradise at Mad River, The upper Cirque, or Great Scott at Snowbird, or anything I found at Alta on a day with poor conditions.


----------



## RichT (Sep 5, 2019)

Got out the binoculars over the weekend (I can see the West/North from my house) looks like they put up a fence along the Whitecloud to Jimmy connection AND they dug out some of the Belt wall right there where the Belt, Whitecloud and the exit to the North lift met, making the Belt wider there?


----------



## kingslug (Sep 6, 2019)

Now that Vail owns the place..I can spend more time there when I don't feel like driving to Stowe...Only skied the North side a few times..rather sporty..


----------



## jg17 (Nov 17, 2019)

Trying to figure out changes to the map for this year, since the new trail map isn't live. Based on the trail status report, looks like Overlook and Twilight have been changed to full black instead of the blue/black. Also looks like Woodstock might be the only glade on the north side now? Greene Glades, Westkill Woods, and Balsam Bypass no longer showing on the daily report. I also thought they were cutting a new trail down the lift line this summer, but no sign of that.

Also seeing a trail "Way In" on the report, anyone know what that is?

I'll be out there tomorrow so I'll be interested to see the changes in person.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 17, 2019)

Guess they figured out that blue black is a BS rating.


----------



## kendo (Nov 17, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guess they figured out that blue black is a BS rating.



They'll soon be updating their website (like Stowe did last year) and using the Vail conditions template which doesn't include blue/black or snowmaking icons.   



Sucks you can't see what trails have active snowmaking.


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 17, 2019)

jg17 said:


> Also looks like Woodstock might be the only glade on the north side now? Greene Glades, Westkill Woods, and Balsam Bypass no longer showing on the daily report.



Not like any of those glades ever opened last season AFAIR, so maybe they're just shunting those down the memory hole. Forget the "hey we found some more glades here" extra North side trails ever happened and none of us were ever here, this conversation never happened. Pretty sure at least one of those "glades" were only accessible by crossing some pretty stout snowmaking pipes (that's a topic earlier in this thread, I think.) We never got the snow last year to see anyone have a go at them anyway. 
Last winter's short pre-Vail experiment with blue-blacks is over because Vail only has greens, blues and blacks, is what I've heard. Making Twilight and Overlook blacks is eminently sensible, especially for safety-conscious Vail, but it really torpedoes any idea that the North expansion added more much-needed intermediate terrain. How much more blue terrain did North create? One trail and a run-out?


----------



## danimals (Nov 18, 2019)

I don’t know how white cloud will be ski-able this year. They definitely widened belt by the top of the lift, but white cloud in its current state looks like a bunch of 15-20 foot cliffs.

I agree the expansion was borderline useless (for their intended goal). If anything the north trails should be their early or late season offering since it doesn’t really get any sun exposure.

If vail wants to add more blue terrain, it looks like they are going to need to add something further up the hunter East trails..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Nov 18, 2019)

I was up there yesterday, lotta bare real estate, I didn’t even touch belt, spent the day lapping hell gate


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 18, 2019)

danimals said:


> I don’t know how white cloud will be ski-able this year. They definitely widened belt by the top of the lift, but white cloud in its current state looks like a bunch of 15-20 foot cliffs.
> 
> I agree the expansion was borderline useless (for their intended goal). If anything the north trails should be their early or late season offering since it doesn’t really get any sun exposure.
> 
> ...



White Cloud as you knew it is no more. They cut a new swatch down so that it connects to Jimmie Huega now - in fact the former lower part of Huega (after the switchback) is now White Cloud. As for old White Cloud, they fenced off the last slope (the part that ran down to Belt) so no one gets any ideas, and cut into the slope (the cut-up cliffs you saw) to widen Belt and fill in/even out the weird slope angles of the part of Belt right above/after the lift. 
I hit Belt yesterday a few times; that particular spot's a little better than it was, but it's still a janky double-fall-line drop that's going to get shaved down to the base by terrified skidders pretty quickly.

Also, the old entrance to Way Out (another "fun" drop in off belt) only looked like it was roped off, but the way I've heard it, that's closed for good - you'll get to Way Out and the West Side by taking a short run that goes under the North lift, just below the terminal, as I understand it.

Nothing's ever getting built above Hunter East is the conventional wisdom.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I was up there yesterday, lotta bare real estate, I didn’t even touch belt, spent the day lapping hell gate



You missed a good belt!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> White Cloud as you knew it is no more. They cut a new swatch down so that it connects to Jimmie Huega now - in fact the former lower part of Huega (after the switchback) is now White Cloud. As for old White Cloud, they fenced off the last slope (the part that ran down to Belt) so no one gets any ideas, and cut into the slope (the cut-up cliffs you saw) to widen Belt and fill in/even out the weird slope angles of the part of Belt right above/after the lift.
> I hit Belt yesterday a few times; that particular spot's a little better than it was, but it's still a janky double-fall-line drop that's going to get shaved down to the base by terrified skidders pretty quickly.
> 
> Also, the old entrance to Way Out (another "fun" drop in off belt) only looked like it was roped off, but the way I've heard it, that's closed for good - you'll get to Way Out and the West Side by taking a short run that goes under the North lift, just below the terminal, as I understand it.
> ...



The entrance to Wayout is still open. Skinny in the beginning, but much wide below. Also, when getting off of the Northern Express, you go below the lift to get to Wayout and others so not everyone converges...


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 18, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> The entrance to Wayout is still open. Skinny in the beginning, but much wide below. Also, when getting off of the Northern Express, you go below the lift to get to Wayout and others so not everyone converges...



That entrance is till open in the sense that it hasn't been fenced off or destroyed like that last but of old White Cloud was, and seeing that surprised me a little yesterday (of course nothing West or North was 'open' as in skiable yesterday.) The info I heard from someone at Hunter recently was that the only way to Way Out/the West Side would be that new run under the Northern Express. If i heard things correctly.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> It's still open in the sense that it hasn't been fenced off or destroyed like that last but of old White Cloud was, and seeing that surprised me a little yesterday. The info I heard from someone at Hunter recently was that the only way to Way Out/the West Side would be that new run under the Northern Express. If i heard things correctly.



You heard wrong. Still can get to it from the same entrance. Nothing more they could do with that. Just much wider right after that. Plus, the traffic from the Northern express merges farther down and that area has more width as well.


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 18, 2019)

I guess I did! Glad that entrance isn't getting shut completely.


----------



## kendo (Nov 18, 2019)

Wish list for spending some Vail capital:


1)  Hunter West





- allow top of Westway to grow in (keeping the skiers left tree line open as the trail access) and make whatever snowmaking upgrades are required to cover the reduced upper access width and lower 2/3rds of Westway for skiing more than a few days per year.

- cut a connector entrance (with snowmaking) from Clair's to the lower 2/3rd of Westway.  Lots of ways thru the trees today, but could make an official entrance.  

- cut a couple blue rated connectors (with grooming & snowmaking) from top of the Zephyr thru upper Claires to the Belt.  Easier for intermediates to lap Way Out - vrs skating or walking uphill off the Zephyr all day.


2)  Hunter Mtn

- Replace B and F lifts with a new TTB HSQ with a load/unload angle station on the flats between B&F lifts (yeh I like to wish).  Need a TTB alternative for weekends, when the Flyer is down (Presidents weekend!) or on wind hold.  

Or, just replacing F (opened for 84/85 season) with a HSQ will pull more skiers off the 6 pack on peak days. 

- How bout a couple bathrooms on the main level of the lodge and a bar that overlooks the slopes?   

- Train lift staff to increase loading efficiency on the 6 pack.  Keep them combining and directing groups into the final 6 lanes all day versus random times throughout the day.

- Ambassadors on the slopes (Belt, Mainline, loading & unloading zones, etc) to monitor reckless guests and warn or pull tickets as needed.  


3)  Hunter North

- All out snowmaking for max early to late season coverage, as mentioned above.  Should open first and close last!    

- Add a full service Day lodge at the base of North to support the extended season and take pressure off the main lodge on weekends.


That should be enough for the next year or two!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 18, 2019)

Westway..narrow the damn thing and BLOW...sucks that its pretty much a goner most times.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Westway..narrow the damn thing and BLOW...sucks that its pretty much a goner most times.



Or line it with Super Polecats up and down. That would work!


----------



## danimals (Nov 19, 2019)

Either do that or let westway grow in and put the current snowguns elsewhere. It’s absurd to have such a large trail bare all winter long. In fact, it almost seems west side is forgotten. Maybe with north being a failure (in terms of adding intermediate terrain) they can label that whole side hunter west and add a lodge with access to both areas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendo (Nov 23, 2019)

New map online.  Glades gone. Way In added and new White Cloud.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 23, 2019)

Guess someone took a good look at all this..


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guess someone took a good look at all this..



...and figured out they need some natural snow to have glades.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 24, 2019)

JimG. said:


> ...and figured out they need some natural snow to have glades.



You’d really think they should have realized that before they put them in (and made such a big deal about them with all the videos during construction about then). It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to know how much natural snow hunter averages.

Pretty amazing (or perhaps sad) that so many people here on this forum called it right about how poorly planned the project was when they announced it yet peak’s own PMs and staff couldn’t see that the terrain wasn’t right for their stated goal of increasing intermediate trails.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2019)

Maybe..they dont ski?
For the past 20 years ive been undoing what mechanical engineers design..they design on paper..i actualy operate the systems..last 5 years on a multi billion dollar basis..
New construction...pretty much sucks these days


----------



## kendo (Nov 24, 2019)

danimals said:


> Either do that or let westway grow in and put the current snowguns elsewhere. It’s absurd to have such a large trail bare all winter long. In fact, it almost seems west side is forgotten.



What's the challenge to opening West Way for skiing the whole season ... at least the lower 2/3rds like on my wish list?   Water supply, air, power or cost?

I get there's a lot of acreage to cover but sucks to see it bare on every ride up the lift while lapping Claire's or Anna if open.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2019)

Its pretty steep so everything falls down it..plus its too wide..since they moved the lift over there they shoukd eliminate that area by the lift as its too rocky any way..ive seen people fall there and get cut up. Narrow it down and blow it..


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2019)

Considering there are lines on each side (to hedge against wind direction) it has always been a pure management decision. Hunter has adequate water and more air than many.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Considering there are lines on each side (to hedge against wind direction) it has always been a pure management decision. Hunter has adequate water and more air than many.



This.

Especially since the Slutsky's sold to Peaks.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2019)

Granted I haven't skied at Hunter in quite a while I don't remember Bruce making snow on it either, well before Peaks:

https://www.alpinezone.com/skiing/c...hallenge-2004-sarah-nagel-of-hunter-mountain/


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Granted I haven't skied at Hunter in quite a while I don't remember Bruce making snow on it either, well before Peaks:
> 
> https://www.alpinezone.com/skiing/c...hallenge-2004-sarah-nagel-of-hunter-mountain/



Back in the day I recall a flexible policy that depended on a natural snow fall to trigger any snowmaking. So something like every 3 years on average they would make snow on 44.

Towards the end of the Slutsky ownership they ignored 44 mostly. Then Peaks made snow on it the first year they owned Hunter. And that was pretty much it. 

It's illogical width makes covering it almost impossible.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2019)

Maybe if enough people petitioned them about it they (Vail) might consider changing it.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 26, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Maybe if enough people petitioned them about it they (Vail) might consider changing it.


Again, line it with Super polecats! Fixed since money is not a problem now!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2019)

I agree. But Vail might take a look at it and deem it a big risk/ expense for not a lot of skiers. Which I think is BS as Hunter is made for advanced and experts who like steep...and 44 is steep.


----------



## kendo (Nov 26, 2019)

^agreed.   It's been BS for a very long time.   In the 35 yrs its been cut, they've had enough time to regrow a forest on 44.  Instead, it's been Hunters big middle finger of we don't care about our expert guest experience for so long.


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 26, 2019)

kingslug said:


> I agree. But Vail might take a look at it and deem it a big risk/ expense for not a lot of skiers. Which I think is BS as Hunter is made for advanced and experts who like steep...and 44 is steep.



I think they'll probably deem it a big expense and a big risk, and those are likely two major strikes against it in Vail's "Safety First!" eyes.
Because it's not just wide and steep but continuously, unendingly, uninterruptedly steep pretty much all the way down. Compare to other steep, typically-unbumped Hunter trails like Racer's, where if you fall high up on the steepest part on a good firm day you'll only go what, 90-100 yards before you drop into that undulation above the run out (ask me how I know this.)  
As far as I remember 44 (I last skied it two seasons ago, the last time it was open) there's minimal if any natural undulations and no crossing cat-tracks or places for a skier to stop himself if he goes down. If it's wind-scoured to Hunter specifications for firmness (and it WILL be scoured in its current dimensions) then you're likely to go a very long way, likely in a very unarrestable way if you hit the deck on it with speed.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 26, 2019)

Wait.....they had cleared two new glazed areas and now they are closing them? 

This project doesn’t seem very thought out. Wow.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> Wait.....they had cleared two new glazed areas and now they are closing them?
> 
> This project doesn’t seem very thought out. Wow.



I believe it was 4 new gladed areas. They're still there and always have been.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 27, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I believe it was 4 new gladed areas. They're still there and always have been.



They would just need about 4 feet of natural to be safe....


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2019)

A strange place....


----------



## drewfidelic (Nov 27, 2019)

“Cleared” is a very optimistic way of describing the “glades” removed from the map.


----------



## kendo (Nov 27, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> They would just need about 4 feet of natural to be safe....



. . . 4' is about enough to cover the snowmaking pipes!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 27, 2019)

Hunter has not been known for glade skiing ..for a while now. But I will never forget the storm of the century that dropped 8 feet in 3 days. EVERYTHING was open..every inch. Need another one of those.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 27, 2019)

kendo said:


> . . . 4' is about enough to cover the snowmaking pipes!



It amazes me that people actually get paid good money to f things up like this.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 27, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hunter has not been known for glade skiing ..for a while now. But I will never forget the storm of the century that dropped 8 feet in 3 days. EVERYTHING was open..every inch. Need another one of those.



Coming up on 10 years for that one! People were hucking cliffs that would normally hurt you! 44 Was awesome!


----------



## 180 (Nov 27, 2019)

Seriously, if you don't know Hunter than you might as well stop guessing.  2 of 3 last years, those "new " glades were all ski able cleared or not. Its great terrain for advanced skiers.  Regarding, the snowmaking pipe, well thats something we'll figure out. There are plenty of other access points.


----------



## So Inclined (Nov 27, 2019)

180 said:


> 2 of 3 last years, those "new " glades were all ski able cleared or not. Its great terrain for advanced skiers.



I'm pretty sure the "new" glades being referred to are the ones that were added as part of Hunter North, but never opened last season because there was damn little natural over there. If you were bushwhacking your way way off piste into those trees in the years before that, good on ya. You were pretty much the only one.


----------



## kendo (Dec 1, 2019)

Hunter just announced on Facebook, the 6 pack will remain down for tomorrow 12/2 with mechanical issues.  Sounds like part(s) not onsite.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2019)

kendo said:


> Hunter just announced on Facebook, the 6 pack will remain down for tomorrow 12/2 with mechanical issues.  Sounds like part(s) not onsite.


Must be a electrical issue, as I was getting on the lift and saw someone climbing up to the terminal, and then noticed I was one of the last on the lift.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2019)

Broken u joint on the drive shaft..awesome..


----------



## gregnye (Dec 1, 2019)

That 6-pack lift must know when its gonna snow. The only time I've ever been to hunter was when that other massive southern NY storm happened 2 years ago. Hunter staff was so happy that they got the part to fix the lift in time for the storm, only for the power to go out to the ski area, 2 hours after opening.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

And its still coming down..will be intetesting to see how the early season people handle this..For a lot of them this is their first or second day of the season..
Yardsale day?


----------



## Tdizz (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> And its still coming down..will be intetesting to see how the early season people handle this..For a lot of them this is their first or second day of the season..
> Yardsale day?



I predict a packed bar at the stroke of 11. The weekend/holiday crowd are usually done by 11 on a real snow day.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 2, 2019)

When I was driving up the mountain at 11AM there were a shit ton of cars coming down..


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

Pretty bumpy ride out there..heavy snow compacted into bumps now..still..dumping


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Pretty bumpy ride out there..heavy snow compacted into bumps now..still..dumping



So like Cascade Concrete?


----------



## slatham (Dec 2, 2019)

Ski mag has an article on Hunter North and the controversies thereof. I wasn't fully aware of the injuries and deaths last winter on the new trails.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2019)

slatham said:


> Ski mag has an article on Hunter North and the controversies thereof. I wasn't fully aware of the injuries and deaths last winter on the new trails.



I thought it was covered pretty well on this forum last year, but I'd still be curious to read what they had to say. Is the article online or just in the physical magazine?


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 2, 2019)

Since this is a thread about Hunter, I thought I'd bring up two points. Ever since the Zephyr Express was installed, it appears that both Annapurna and Westway haven't been open a lot. It seemed as though Peak just didn't want to make snow on them anymore. As a result of this, the area isn't nearly as popular as it should be. Another point is the Highlands area of the mountain. It hasn't been open in years, and the lift that serves it is in quite rough shape. Racing used to occur on this trail, but it has since been moved. I wonder if Vail will ever install a new lift or refurbish the current one to get that area open again. It seems like a nice little area, but not exactly practical to have open. I could see an Epic Mix racecourse on this trail, but that would most likely be off of the B Quad. Maybe private racing could be held on Highlands and the lift could be for racers only? I'm curious to see what Vail does with these two areas during this coming ski season.


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 2, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Maybe private racing could be held on Highlands and the lift could be for racers only? I'm curious to see what Vail does with these two areas during this coming ski season.



The only skiers I ever see on the Highlands in recent seasons were racers. I think it's used for training/racing a bit, not much?
As long as we're talking about small favors on that side of the hill, I hope Vail finds it in them to drop the rope on Central Park this year, too. Peak completely forgot about it/ignored it the last couple years. For a place that should take all the intermediate trails it can get...
I agree with you about Anna and Westway.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 2, 2019)

slatham said:


> Ski mag has an article on Hunter North and the controversies thereof. I wasn't fully aware of the injuries and deaths last winter on the new trails.



They don't blame the mountain either..


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope they focus on maintenance..seems like peaks did not..a broken driveshaft is a pretty seriouse issue..preventative maintenance is always better than reactive ...
Then get something going with the west side...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hope they focus on maintenance..seems like peaks did not..a broken driveshaft is a pretty seriouse issue..preventative maintenance is always better than reactive ...
> Then get something going with the west side...



I really dont think it was a broken driveshaft. If that was the case, we would have been evacuated. I was on the lift right before it was emptied. Was done too quickly for mechanical. MIght be a Power Board issue. That was the issue last time.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

Guaranteed source of info...
But it doesnt matter..vail needs to check everything out.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Guaranteed source of info...
> But it doesnt matter..vail needs to check everything out.



Then I guess I was lucky. Yeah, Peak ran on a shoestring budget....


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 2, 2019)

According to Win, one of the majority owners was the Sackler family. They were extremely controversial for their creation of OxyContin. May explain part of why Peak failed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 2, 2019)

slatham said:


> Ski mag has an article on Hunter North and the controversies thereof. I wasn't fully aware of the injuries and deaths last winter on the new trails.



They actually do journalism still?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 2, 2019)

Keelhauled said:


> They actually do journalism still?



Wasn't aware it ever had a reputation as anything but advertising/filler material.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I thought it was covered pretty well on this forum last year, but I'd still be curious to read what they had to say. Is the article online or just in the physical magazine?


Definitely were multiple discussions about it here.  Lots of shade being thrown at Hunter for poor trail design being responsible for those accidents on Upper Intermediate terrain. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Dec 2, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> According to Win, one of the majority owners was the Sackler family. They were extremely controversial for their creation of OxyContin. May explain part of why Peak failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Peaks as a company never "failed".  They poured MILLIONS into Mount Snow, and kept the rest of their properties alive.  When mountains were getting picked up left and right by Vail and former Altera, they committed financial suicide buying up Snowtime and Hunter.  They waited a couple years and then got bought out for a ton of money.  What Peaks did in 15 years or so is absolutely incredible...going from owning a few molehills in the midwest to being bought out by a ski giant.  

Right/wrong you can argue about...but in an extremely volatile industry they cashed out BIG.  

Unfortunately with their on-hill improvements they picked favorites.  I don't think any other mountain in the northeast has seen as much investment as Mount Snow in the past 15 years.  Every snowgun on the mountain has been replaced in Peaks time, the West Lake, new Carinthia lodge, the Bluebird, and growing Carinthia into the Mecca of terrain parks on the East Coast.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 2, 2019)

I haven’t done a ton of research on Peak, but I do understand that their business model wasn’t the best in some places. At some places they just didn’t express a desire to open terrain or lifts. I’d be curious to learn more about them, but I really haven’t yet. I know more about ASC and older companies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 2, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Peaks as a company never "failed".  They poured MILLIONS into Mount Snow, and kept the rest of their properties alive.  When mountains were getting picked up left and right by Vail and former Altera, they committed financial suicide buying up Snowtime and Hunter.  They waited a couple years and then got bought out for a ton of money.  What Peaks did in 15 years or so is absolutely incredible...going from owning a few molehills in the midwest to being bought out by a ski giant.
> 
> Right/wrong you can argue about...but in an extremely volatile industry they cashed out BIG.
> 
> Unfortunately with their on-hill improvements they picked favorites.  I don't think any other mountain in the northeast has seen as much investment as Mount Snow in the past 15 years.  Every snowgun on the mountain has been replaced in Peaks time, the West Lake, new Carinthia lodge, the Bluebird, and growing Carinthia into the Mecca of terrain parks on the East Coast.



Yeah, I don't particularly care for Mt. Snow, but I think Peaks developed it very nicely considering what they have there.

So, is the Oxytocin family no longer an owner?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I haven’t done a ton of research on Peak, but I do understand that their business model wasn’t the best in some places. At some places they just didn’t express a desire to open terrain or lifts. I’d be curious to learn more about them, but I really haven’t yet. I know more about ASC and older companies.



This article explains a bit of the history of the Sackler family ownership (they only became majority owners in November 2018 when Peaks needed financing for the Snowtime acquisition and traded them quite a bit of preferred stock to get the money)

https://www.dvalnews.com/news/peak-resorts’-largest-investor-has-ties-opioid-manufacturer


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 2, 2019)

I hate to be “that guy”, but it says page not found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, I don't particularly care for Mt. Snow, but I think Peaks developed it very nicely considering what they have there.
> 
> So, is the Oxytocin family no longer an owner?



Nope...Vail paid out for all the outstanding shares of Peaks when the deal closed. So the Sacklers did make a nice chunk of money, but they no longer have any ownership (unless they bought shares of Vail separately)


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I hate to be “that guy”, but it says page not found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn website using characters they shouldn't in a url...

It works for me, but try this instead and then it is the 2nd article in the results:
https://www.dvalnews.com/cap-1-llc


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 2, 2019)

[emoji1360]Works now. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, I don't particularly care for Mt. Snow, but I think Peaks developed it very nicely considering what they have there.
> 
> So, is the Oxytocin family no longer an owner?



We're all from Oxytocin families. :razz:

Oxycontin ghouls, on the other hand...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely were multiple discussions about it here.  Lots of shade being thrown at Hunter for poor trail design being responsible for those accidents on Upper Intermediate terrain.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Many people also now sayin it wasn't the mountains fault.  The trails are fine..  Stoked for them to open.


----------



## FBGM (Dec 3, 2019)

Id say the truth and state facts but it’s like pouring gas on a fire with you boomers.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Id say the truth and state facts but it’s like pouring gas on a fire with you boomers.



Pretty familiar with the truth - my good friend is a patroller and was on the wrecks.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Considering the carnage I saw going down them..never saw so many people on their asses...ever.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Considering the carnage I saw going down them..never saw so many people on their asses...ever.



It's hard to be a shitty skier...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's hard to be a shitty skier...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's hard to be a shitty skier...



Post of the year material right there!! :beer:


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Well..a lot of them were kids trying to get down a pretty icy mogul field..littered with people..trying to get down an icy mogul field.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Well..a lot of them were kids trying to get down a pretty icy mogul field..littered with people..trying to get down an icy mogul field.



It was not a mogul field. It was just icy and they were going too fast for the conditions. All the incidents were also after lunch.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 3, 2019)

are you suggesting that the weight of a Hunter mountain Cheese burger contributed to these accidents?  :lol:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Well..a lot of them were kids trying to get down a pretty icy mogul field..littered with people..trying to get down an icy mogul field.



Sound pretty dramatic..  Poor shitty skier kids... Was the weeping and gnashing of the teeth?
Did you call DYFS?

But yeah - good - next time they will learn to stay the fuck out of the pretty icy mogul field..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It was not a mogul field. It was just icy and they were going too fast for the conditions. All the incidents were also after lunch.



There were a lot of variables..  Old and untuned equipment as well..
I rode that face dozens of times and only had a blast!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> are you suggesting that the weight of a Hunter mountain Cheese burger contributed to these accidents?  :lol:



Nope, Alcohol or Ganga might have.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> It was not a mogul field. It was just icy and they were going too fast for the conditions. All the incidents were also after lunch.


Exactly which day are you referring to...when I was there it had moguls on it...I remember it pretty well.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 4, 2019)

Are you talking about Hunter North? I believe that’s where the accidents occurred. The people must have been highly intoxicated or not in control to have skied into a tree. Those trails skied like any other blue, so for sure it’s not the trail ratings. Hunter attracts a lot of beginner skiers from NYC. I haven’t done research on this, but what I suspect happened is that somebody who was not a very talented skier thought it would be cool to skip Hunter East (One) completely and go directly to the brand new trails. Once he went here, he lost control and unfortunately passed away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Dec 4, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Are you talking about Hunter North? I believe that’s where the accidents occurred. The people must have been highly intoxicated or not in control to have skied into a tree. Those trails skied like any other blue, so for sure it’s not the trail ratings. Hunter attracts a lot of beginner skiers from NYC. I haven’t done research on this, but what I suspect happened is that somebody who was not a very talented skier thought it would be cool to skip Hunter East (One) completely and go directly to the brand new trails. Once he went here, he lost control and unfortunately passed away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not true.

Hunter/Peak Resorts quickly changed their rating to Blue/Black (they put a black diamond inside the blue square with electrical tape).

Vail has now changed them to Black, and left some off the trail map.

For a refresher - read the article in this months Ski magazine.  However, it only speaks to the deaths and the 2 broken legs on opening day, not the 50+ injuries during the season.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

We went down it..lots of people on their asses..lots of kids..it was just a hard run at the time..no one died that day. Then we went down it about 4 or 5 more times..people were just having trouble with it. We liked it. I guess they were expecting a blue cruiser..


----------



## 180 (Dec 4, 2019)

I can't believe you guys are still debating this.  If you don't know the facts about the 3 completely separate incidents then don't comment.  Lets enjoy Hunter North! 
From yesterday.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/C3N1m1aqoSXhHXzZ7


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

Agreed..ski on!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2019)

180 said:


> I can't believe you guys are still debating this.  If you don't know the facts about the 3 completely separate incidents then don't comment.  Lets enjoy Hunter North!
> From yesterday.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/C3N1m1aqoSXhHXzZ7



I hope it opens soon!!!  THey shut down snowmaking last night I think..


----------



## FBGM (Dec 4, 2019)

180 said:


> I can't believe you guys are still debating this.  If you don't know the facts about the 3 completely separate incidents then don't comment.  Lets enjoy Hunter North!
> From yesterday.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/C3N1m1aqoSXhHXzZ7



You mean the fact that it was built and designed by someone who has no business or experience in ski area construction? And has now led to deaths? And should be sued?


----------



## 180 (Dec 4, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3KwAWRvxoUSvVPb4A


----------



## RichT (Dec 4, 2019)

Nope Overlook is still a "Blue/Black" saw the sign Sunday.



catskillman said:


> Not true.
> 
> Hunter/Peak Resorts quickly changed their rating to Blue/Black (they put a black diamond inside the blue square with electrical tape).
> 
> ...


----------



## RichT (Dec 4, 2019)

I want to see the rest of the video where that guy had to CC ski a few hundred feet, because the run-out doesn't have enough pitch for that snow depth.



180 said:


> I can't believe you guys are still debating this.  If you don't know the facts about the 3 completely separate incidents then don't comment.  Lets enjoy Hunter North!
> From yesterday.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/C3N1m1aqoSXhHXzZ7


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 4, 2019)

RichT said:


> Nope Overlook is still a "Blue/Black" saw the sign Sunday.



Not sure what sign you saw, but I skied past it this weekend and it was a Black Diamond.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 4, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Not sure what sign you saw, but I skied past it this weekend and it was a Black Diamond.



Definitely black on the trailmap.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

180 said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/3KwAWRvxoUSvVPb4A




How did you get back from the north side?  Hike up the road?


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

RichT said:


> I want to see the rest of the video where that guy had to CC ski a few hundred feet, because the run-out doesn't have enough pitch for that snow depth.



Seems completely worth it to me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> How did you get back from the north side?  Hike up the road?



A cool little parking area with a ticket booth and a food truck - drive past the Hunter entrance and go a couple minutes outside of the Village - on the left..   A mile from my house...!!!! BOOM!!!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> A cool little parking area with a ticket booth and a food truck - drive past the Hunter entrance and go a couple minutes outside of the Village - on the left..   A mile from my house...!!!! BOOM!!!



I'm just asking because when that video was shot, I don't think the north side lift was running.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm still quite confused about these incidents. When I skied the trails, they were like any other blue on the mountain. Can someone please explain to me why it could be seen as the mountain's fault?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I'm still quite confused about these incidents. When I skied the trails, they were like any other blue on the mountain. Can someone please explain to me why it could be seen as the mountain's fault?



More to do with today's society and the perspective that when something goes wrong, it can never be the "fault" of the individual, but instead must be the fault of someone/something else.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Dec 4, 2019)

drjeff said:


> More to do with today's society and the perspective that when something goes wrong, it can never be the "fault" of the individual, but instead must be the fault of someone/something else.



Exactly what I was thinking, but people were saying it was the mountain's fault. That's why I asked.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2019)

drjeff said:


> More to do with today's society and the perspective that when something goes wrong, it can never be the "fault" of the individual, but instead must be the fault of someone/something else.



ding ding ding


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, but people were saying it was the mountain's fault. That's why I asked.



There's a population of people that will stop at nothing to diss on Hunter..
They may've not been there for 20 years but they remember when they pissed themselves looking down Clairs in 1981...   And how afraid they were - and how they couldn't "man up" and enjoy it..


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

Clair's and Anna..never get tired of them. The West side is still one of my favorite places to ski on the E coast..secluded, steep. When its good you can spend a day back there..and you will feel it the next day.


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 4, 2019)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I'm still quite confused about these incidents. When I skied the trails, they were like any other blue on the mountain.



I don't know of any other fully-covered Hunter blues that patrol will keep closed until the afternoon, so the temps can warm and soften them a bit as they might West runs like Clair's. But I've seen that happen on Overlook.

IMO it's a hard blue in good conditions, albeit one which offers a particular set of temptations (width, steepness, lack of crowds) which can be a lot of fun for very competent skiers and very dangerous for less adept, possibly-tanked-up, straightliner bombers. Marking and marketing it originally as "intermediate" obscured the latter part.


----------



## 180 (Dec 4, 2019)

RichT said:


> I want to see the rest of the video where that guy had to CC ski a few hundred feet, because the run-out doesn't have enough pitch for that snow depth.



Skied right to our car, no walking required.


----------



## 180 (Dec 4, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/FaVtcHfY6FVMma7GA


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

180 said:


> Skied right to our car, no walking required.




So is that hunter north, or the main face?  Just trying to figure out the logistics of what you guys did.  

What a f-ing day you must have had....awesome.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> So is that hunter north, or the main face?  Just trying to figure out the logistics of what you guys did.
> 
> What a f-ing day you must have had....awesome.



The last one looks like Overlook at north.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2019)

JimG. said:


> The last one looks like Overlook at north.



It is Overlook on Hunter North.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 3, 2020)

https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/new...cle_65bdbff5-6bd6-58cb-b03e-a84c27db3990.html

another death on Saturday - where else - Overlook on Hunter North


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 3, 2020)

catskillman said:


> https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/new...cle_65bdbff5-6bd6-58cb-b03e-a84c27db3990.html
> 
> another death on Saturday - where else - Overlook on Hunter North



That story is from almost a year ago.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2020)

its a year in review top stories type thing, but it def isnt very clear that its an old article.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> That story is from almost a year ago.



Yup...they re-posted the article as one of their "top 10 stories of 2019" hence the reason it "looks" like it has a new date.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 3, 2020)

catskillman said:


> https://www.hudsonvalley360.com/new...cle_65bdbff5-6bd6-58cb-b03e-a84c27db3990.html
> 
> another death on Saturday - where else - Overlook on Hunter North



Overlook was plenty of soft, mushy fun and (like most everything except Belt and Broadway) totally deserted today.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2020)

Speaking of expansion, does Hunter plan to open anything on the west side other than Wayout this season? Surprised they didn't get Clair's open for the holidays and I see it is still not open.


----------



## catskillman (Jan 4, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> That story is from almost a year ago.



No - the death occurred last week.  College kid from Little Falls NY.  Pronounced dead at the mountain.  Went off trail and smashed into boulders.

same old story


----------



## catskillman (Jan 4, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Yup...they re-posted the article as one of their "top 10 stories of 2019" hence the reason it "looks" like it has a new date.




A college kid died there 1 week ago today.  From Little Falls NY.   Sad but true.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2020)

catskillman said:


> A college kid died there 1 week ago today.  From Little Falls NY.   Sad but true.



Then link to the correct article because the kid mentioned in that particular article (from Little Falls, NY) that you posted died in January 2019.


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 4, 2020)

catskillman said:


> A college kid died there 1 week ago today.  From Little Falls NY.   Sad but true.



This is demonstrably false.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2020)

probably confusing it with this one

https://www.adirondackdailyenterpri...020/01/skier-21-dies-from-whiteface-injuries/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 4, 2020)

catskillman said:


> A college kid died there 1 week ago today.  From Little Falls NY.   Sad but true.



Wow, you really don't want to give up on this one.

Here's the story from a year ago...

https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019...ent-on-hunter-mountains-newly-opened-terrain/

If 2 people from Little Falls (population about 5000) died at Hunter in a years time.  I think it would be wise for the rest of those Little Falls folks to stay away.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Speaking of expansion, does Hunter plan to open anything on the west side other than Wayout this season? Surprised they didn't get Clair's open for the holidays and I see it is still not open.



bump


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 4, 2020)

Rumor has it that there was a water pipe breakage on upper Clair's. They blew snow on lower last week or just before the Xmas break, but the upper part is bare yet. Rumor also has it that the water pipe break was fixed, so now they are waiting on weather to make snow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2020)

Hope so


----------



## RichT (Jan 5, 2020)

Scruffy said:


> Rumor has it that there was a water pipe breakage on upper Clair's. They blew snow on lower last week or just before the Xmas break, but the upper part is bare yet. Rumor also has it that the water pipe break was fixed, so now they are waiting on weather to make snow.




They're making snow on Colonel's Alternate now.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2020)

And on Clairs..
web cams show the guns are a blowin.....


----------



## danimals (Feb 19, 2020)

My lord the winds today were something else. They were running a shuttle from the lodge to north side. All front lifts closed besides b lift and hunter East.

But checkout westway. Hasn’t been mowed in who knows how long. The brush and trees growing are at least five feet tall. Maybe it will be abandoned? West side needs more trails as it’s over served by a high speed lift and it seems only clairs and way out are ever open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 19, 2020)

danimals said:


> My lord the winds today were something else. They were running a shuttle from the lodge to north side. All front lifts closed besides b lift and hunter East.
> 
> But checkout westway. Hasn’t been mowed in who knows how long. The brush and trees growing are at least five feet tall. Maybe it will be abandoned? West side needs more trails as it’s over served by a high speed lift and it seems only clairs and way out are ever open.
> 
> ...



I never understood why that side of the mountain gets no love. IMO Westway is one of the best trails on the mountain. It doesn't look like they intend to open it anytime soon. Waiting for a dumping to cover it?


----------



## FBGM (Feb 19, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> I never understood why that side of the mountain gets no love. IMO Westway is one of the best trails on the mountain. It doesn't look like they intend to open it anytime soon. Waiting for a dumping to cover it?



We’ll Peak didn’t know how to run a resort or just didn’t care to maintain since they were about to fire sale. I would assume Vail cleans little stuff like this up in the summer. Takes minimal time and money to mow and brush cut.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 19, 2020)

is that a main run under a lift?  talk about Ghetto...


----------



## 180 (Feb 19, 2020)

They say they are letting it fill in and they will keep 2 main routes down the run. Fence line and liftline.  We'll see.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2020)

The area right under the lift is pretty nasty even when its covered..lots of rocks and the tower supports. I've seen many people get into some trouble when they take a dive in there..All they have to do is create a run on the fence side..


----------



## zyk (Feb 19, 2020)

kingslug said:


> The area right under the lift is pretty nasty even when its covered..lots of rocks and the tower supports. I've seen many people get into some trouble when they take a dive in there..All they have to do is create a run on the fence side..


,

It is ugly and includes some strange pipe flanges sticking out of the ground.  However when there's enough snow (rarely) the liftline side is great.  I'd like to see two trails there.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2020)

Hopefully Vail starts catering to more advanced skiers and does this. It is pretty expensive to blow all the runs back there though.  Many moons ago you could hit all three by this time of year...I haven't skied 44 in a long time and Annapurna several years ago. They are as challenging as most runs all the way up to Jay. The 8 foot storm turned that area into the biggest mogul filed I have ever seen. 4 and 5 feet tall. I remember skiing Clairs up to my waist...insane...


----------



## 180 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rumor is Vail wants nothing to do with those trails. Look at the crowds they get without them, record setting.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 19, 2020)

even more reason to have more terrain, no?


----------



## EPB (Feb 19, 2020)

180 said:


> Rumor is Vail wants nothing to do with those trails. Look at the crowds they get without them, record setting.


But they don't get record setting crowding because they ignore those trails. They get record setting crowds because they have a ton of NYC based people access to the mountain this year. If they indeed are seeing more visits, it would behoove Vail provide more options to spread people out. 

I get these trails have a limited audience, but it would be best if they made better use of Hunter West somehow.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Feb 19, 2020)

180 said:


> Rumor is Vail wants nothing to do with those trails. Look at the crowds they get without them, record setting.



that should only want to make them want to get more terrain open.   Crowds are only going to get bigger with their proximity to the big cities and epic access


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2020)

Exactly...when conditions are good you can spend the whole day back there..an exhausting one at that. With only Clairs open ...not so much. Look at Sugarbush..when the N Lynx triple and Castlerock were closed it got pretty crowded at the bottom..not so much now.


----------



## drewfidelic (Feb 19, 2020)

The West terrain is a differentiator as some of the best expert terrain in the Catskills and Southern VT, if it’s all in play. With only Claire’s open, West doesn’t draw people off of the front of the mountain much. 

Narrowing 44 so that it can open with less snowmaking and some more wind protection would be a good first step.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 19, 2020)

zyk said:


> ,
> 
> It is ugly and includes some strange pipe flanges sticking out of the ground.  However when there's enough snow (rarely) the liftline side is great.  I'd like to see two trails there.



Yeah saw that haha. wtf? I don't know but I think I'd put some resources into cleaning that trail up. Maybe not all in one season but a little at a time if it's too costly. Could be their White Heat/ Superstar. Its a shame what could be one of the coolest trails in the Cats going to waste.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 19, 2020)

Highlands is also an area that hasn’t seen snowmaking in years. Hopefully they do something with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBGM (Feb 19, 2020)

180 said:


> Rumor is Vail wants nothing to do with those trails. Look at the crowds they get without them, record setting.



Probably because it was designed so poorly from that idiot dude who finally quit.


----------

